#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-11
<vubuntor261> co ai biet vao o luu tru tren mang noi boi thong qua ip
<vubuntor261> cong ty em co mot o chung . moi nguoi vao do thong qua ip
<vubuntor261> em moi dung ubuntu chua biet vao nhu the nao ca
<vubuntor261> có ai không ah
<vubuntor577> mình muốn hỏi tẹo^^!
<vubuntor577> từ lúc ở màn hình chọn grub đến màn hình upplash của mình là 3' thì có bình thường không bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor577> :-/
<vubuntor577> :(
<vubuntor577> hic
<vubuntor577> help me
<vubuntor577> :((
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor577> ko bình thường á
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor577> vậy có cách khắc phục không anh
<CoconutCrab> phải xem xem nguyên nhân là gì đã
<CoconutCrab> khởi động lên, vào grub, bấm e, xuống cái dòng có chữ linux, xóa cái chữ splash đi
<CoconutCrab> xem nó lâu ở đoạn nào
<vubuntor577> grub ở đâu ạ
<CoconutCrab> cái chỗ chọn hệ điều hành ấy
<vubuntor577> ở đó có 2 dòng linux vs window thôi anh ạ
<vubuntor577> :(
<vubuntor834> anh gì ơi
<vubuntor834> e mới khởi động lại
<vubuntor834> nhấn e
<vubuntor834> xóa chữ splash
<vubuntor834> esc rồi khởi động mà vẫn thây hok có j khác ạ
<CoconutCrab> sao lại escape
<CoconutCrab> bấm Ctrl-x hay Ctrl-B gì đấy để boot chứ
<vubuntor834> hic
<vubuntor834> phải khởi động lại ạ
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor834> đợi e chút nhé
<vubuntor901> hix
<vubuntor901> thử lại không
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor901> nó không hiện màn hình splash nữa
<vubuntor901> thay vào đó là mấy dòng chữ
<vubuntor901> nhưng mà đc vài giây la vào màn hình đăng nhập luôn
<vubuntor901> @@
<vubuntor901> thế là sao ạ
<CoconutCrab> thử lại vài lần nữa :3
<CoconutCrab> cài thẳng trên ổ đĩa cứng à?
<vubuntor901> vâng
<vubuntor901> từ lúc chọn grub đến màn hình plash thì không hiện j cả
<vubuntor901> :-/
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> thử lại 1 2 lần cho chắc đi
<vubuntor901> @@!
<vubuntor901> khởi động lại ạ
<CoconutCrab> nếu mà đúng là bỏ ra = tốt
<CoconutCrab> thì gõ sudo /etc/default/grub
<CoconutCrab> tìm cái splash trong đấy rồi xóa từ đấy đi
<CoconutCrab> save lại
<vubuntor901> vâng
<CoconutCrab> sau đó sudo update-grub hay sudo grub-update gì đấy
<vubuntor901> sudo: /etc/default/grub: command not found
<vubuntor901> @@
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> nhầm
<CoconutCrab> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor901> xoa splash hay quiet splash aj
<vubuntor901> help me
<vubuntor901> xoa minh chu splash hay ca dong quiet splash ak
<CoconutCrab> xóa chữ thôi
<vubuntor901> rôi gõ  update-grub ạ
<CoconutCrab> sudo
<vubuntor025> hic
<vubuntor025> mới khởi động lại xong
<vubuntor025> cha thấy hiện j cả
<vubuntor025> có mỗi ở màn hình splash hiện mấy dòng nhưng nhanh quá không đọc kịp
<vubuntor025> :(
<vubuntor025> có ai không ạ
<vubuntor025> sao ddc
<vubuntor025> :((
<vubuntor025> anh gì ơi
<vubuntor025> haiizzzz
<vubuntor025> giúp e vụ này đi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor025> như trên thui
<vubuntor025> vẫn vấn đề ban nãy
<CoconutCrab> sao òi
<vubuntor025> khi vào
<vubuntor025> ừ đoạn chọn grub thì không hiện thông báo gì
<CoconutCrab> \ :
<vubuntor025> đến đoạn splas thì a mấy dòng chữ nhung nhanh quá khong đọc kịp
<CoconutCrab> và?
<vubuntor025> lại vào màn hình đăng nhập
<vubuntor025> :(
<vubuntor025> có mỗi cái đoạn từ chọn grub đến splash là lâu kinh khủng
<CoconutCrab> bỏ splash chưa?
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor025> bỏ rùi ạ
<vubuntor025> nó hiện mấy dòng chữ thay vì màn hình splash
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> thế từ lúc vào grub, lại bấm e, bỏ chữ 'quiet' đi
<CoconutCrab> rồi ctrl-x hay ctrl-b gì đó
<vubuntor025> vâng
<vubuntor025> để e thử lần nữa
<CoconutCrab> đọc xem nó đứng ở đoạn nào lâu nhất
<vubuntor040> ata 1 link is slow to pespona please be a patient
<vubuntor040> thế là sao ạ
<Dat_a1k1_hup> :-D
<vubuntor343> chào mọi người
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> !hi
<vubuntor343> mình cài song song ubuntu với W7
<v0ld3m0rt248> ờm rồi sao nữa ?
<vubuntor343> ở cửa sổ boot có U và W7
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, bạn dùng ubuntu phiên bản bao nhiêu ?
<vubuntor343> thỉnh thoảng nâg cấp U thì của sổ boot lại xuất hiện thêm 1 dong nữa
<vubuntor343> ví dụ đầu tiên làUbuntu kernel 2.5.25
<v0ld3m0rt248> !grub2
<vubuntor343> sau đó thì thêm 1 dòng nữa là U kernel 2.5.2.8
<v0ld3m0rt248> !grub2
<vubuntor343> giờ nó có 1 đống dòng rùi, mình mún xóa những cái kernel cũ hơn thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor343> ừ
<vubuntor343> mình dừng U 10.10
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, bạn cài ubuntu-tweak vào nó sẽ giúp bạn
<v0ld3m0rt248> cách dùng thì search trên diễn đàn đi
<vubuntor343> mình thấy nếu là phần mềm
<vubuntor343> thì có thể dùng lệnh để clean nó
<vubuntor343> cái này có thể làm như vậy ko
<v0ld3m0rt248> có thể
<v0ld3m0rt248> bạn tìm hướng dẫn đọc về grub-pc
<vubuntor343> rồi, tks bạn nhiều nhé
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, bạn muốn remove kernel cũ đi hay
<v0ld3m0rt248> ???
<vubuntor343> ừ đúng rồi
<v0ld3m0rt248> hay xóa cái dòng hiển thị kernel cũ đi ?
<vubuntor343> mình muốn remove cái kernel cũ đi
<vubuntor343> để cũng đâu làm j đâu nhỉ, vì có kernel mới rồi mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343,vậy bạn cần biết chính xác số phiên bản kernel cũ
<vubuntor343> tức là cả cái dãy số phía sau phải ko bạn
<v0ld3m0rt248> vào trong synaptic tìm tìm linux-image hay kernel-image với số phiên bản kernel cũ muốn gỡ  ấn remove
<v0ld3m0rt248> đúng thế
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, kernel hay phần mềm mới đều đang trong quá trình thử nghiệm
<v0ld3m0rt248> cái nào cũ thì thì nó ổn định vững bền hơn
<vubuntor343> ừ nhưng mỗi lần đăng nhập là nó hiện thông báo update
<vubuntor343> mình nghĩ khi cho phép update nó phải là phiên bản ổn định chứ nhỉ
<v0ld3m0rt248> ổn định với đại da số phần mềm, driver, phần cứng trước thời điểm phát hành
<_FirePhoenix_> Bác update thường xuyên thì nó up cái kernel lên nên hiện mấy cái đó
<_FirePhoenix_> sá»­a file menu.lst trong /boot/grub
<v0ld3m0rt248> còn phát hành xong thì vẫn còn nhiều lỗi cần tést nhiều lắm
<_FirePhoenix_> Dell mấy cái thừa đi là xong
<v0ld3m0rt248> _FirePhoenix_, grub-pc ông ơi
<v0ld3m0rt248> !grub-pc
<_FirePhoenix_> :| Nhầm U dùng grub 2 :P
<_FirePhoenix_> quên mất >"<
<vubuntor343> như vậy là mình chỉ nên xóa nó ở của sổ boot chứ ko nên gỡ kernel cũ nhỉ
<vubuntor343> phòng trường hợp xảy ra vấn đề à
<_FirePhoenix_> U thì bản nào LTS thì là bản được hỗ trợ lâu dài và ổn định
<_FirePhoenix_> >"<
<v0ld3m0rt248> _FirePhoenix_, yês
<_FirePhoenix_> Bác đã update kernel rồi mà O.o
<v0ld3m0rt248> đúng thế bản lts x.04 bao giờ cũng ôn đinh hơn 0.10 :))
<vubuntor343> 2 bạn sử dụng U lâu chưa vậy
<_FirePhoenix_> U release bản mới trong thời gian ngắn nên bug đầy >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> OpenSuSE cũng phải 8 tháng mà nó có 6 tháng :(
<_FirePhoenix_> <<< Không dùng U :P
<vubuntor343> thế bạn dùng gì :P
<v0ld3m0rt248> _FirePhoenix_, vubuntor343 tớ đang dùng ubuntu 8.10 :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> xí hổ quá :D
<_FirePhoenix_> U 8.10 với gentoo hở >:)
<_FirePhoenix_> Đang dùng ArchBang
<vubuntor343> ngại nhất là update, mỗi lần Up đường truyền yếu lâu qá trời
<v0ld3m0rt248> _FirePhoenix_, với debian 6,
<_FirePhoenix_> Bó chiếu với bác :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Có mấy cách khắc phục trên diễn đàn đó
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, vậy hạn chế down, cài các ứng dụng thui
<v0ld3m0rt248> dùng các ứng dụng trên dòng lệnh
<vubuntor343> ừ, nhưng nó cứ tự động hiện ra mà
<vubuntor343> :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> kiểm tra sêrver trước khi update
<v0ld3m0rt248> chỉnh sửa trong synaptic, software source - nguồn mã nguồn ấy
<_FirePhoenix_> Đã chỉnh xong cái touchpad :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Update kernel lên 2.6.38.2 không biết có cà tưng không đây :(
<vubuntor343> mình kiểm tra trong boot thì chỉ có grub
<_FirePhoenix_> thì vào đó :D
<_FirePhoenix_> có file menu.lst ấy =))
<vubuntor343> và trong đó cũng ko có file menu.lst
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, bạn lên wiki đọc về grub2, grub-pc đi
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> nó nằm đâu đó trên /etc/grub.d thì phải
<_FirePhoenix_> Đọc ở đây: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub2
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .grub-pc
<_FirePhoenix_> Mà cái nào chả có menu.lst :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> !grub-pc
<v0ld3m0rt248> _FirePhoenix_, chỉ có grub 0.97 ổn định mới có thui ông ơi
<_FirePhoenix_> khều khều v0ld3m0rt248: grub2 khác grub-pc chỗ nào :P
<v0ld3m0rt248> _FirePhoenix_, k0 khác nhiều lắm
<afterlastangel> menu.lst grup 2 làm gì có
<v0ld3m0rt248> grub2 nhiều tùy chọn hơn
<afterlastangel> :D
 * v0ld3m0rt248 sút afterlastangel giờ ló mắt ra hử 
<_FirePhoenix_> Từ trước giờ toàn 0.97 nên không để ý grub 2, OpenSuSE chuẩn bị cũng up grub lên grub 2 :( Arch cũng thế hix :(
<afterlastangel> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Anh trúc đang thực tập tại Fsoft hở
<afterlastangel> kiếm cái menu.lst trên 11.04 nào :D
<afterlastangel> uh
<_FirePhoenix_> Thấy tên ở Cóc đọc =)) =))
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel, làm mệt k0 bác ?
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> mệt
<vubuntor343> à cho mình hỏi mọi người học cái chi vậy, tại sao lại sử dụng U nhỉ,
<afterlastangel> có chat qua vnluser :))
<v0ld3m0rt248> =]]
<_FirePhoenix_> /boot/grub/grub.cfg :P
<afterlastangel> _FirePhoenix_: cái file đó ko được phép sửa
<afterlastangel> b-(
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, dùng u vì nó thoải mái hơn k0 lo tới malware, virus, bsod
<afterlastangel> sửa thì sửa trong /etc/default/grub
<v0ld3m0rt248> vọc thả phanh
<_FirePhoenix_> uhm anh hướng dẫn đi grub 0.97 thì may ra =))
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> hư mấy người chịu trách nhiệm đó
<afterlastangel> dòng đầu đã ghi #
<afterlastangel> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<afterlastangel> #
<afterlastangel> # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<afterlastangel> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<afterlastangel> #
<_FirePhoenix_> Đọc lướt qua cái grub2 trong wiki của arch :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái mẫu của arch có ghi đâu :|
<afterlastangel> nói chung ko đụng tới cái quỷ trong thư mục boot cho nó lành
<afterlastangel> từ ngày qua grub 2 ko còn thói quen quậy phá nữa =))
<_FirePhoenix_> # Config file for GRUB2 - The GNU GRand Unified Bootloader
<_FirePhoenix_> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<v0ld3m0rt248> _FirePhoenix_, vái ông, grub2 tui ghiền hơn 1-2 tuần mới tạm ổn đấy
<afterlastangel> phải nghĩ xem ubuntu cho ai dùng arch cho ai dùng
<afterlastangel> đập cái chết liền
<_FirePhoenix_> :P
<vubuntor343> ý mình là mọi người học một chuyên ngành khác cntt à, :)
<_FirePhoenix_> Khác thì vẫn xài U và linux có sao đâu :P
<_FirePhoenix_> Nhưng mà đang học CNTT thật =))
<vubuntor343> à mình hỏi xem trong này có ai học CNTT ko
<afterlastangel> oài
<vubuntor343> để  hỏi thêm về cái server
<_FirePhoenix_> Anh Trúc ra tay, mấy dụ này chuồn
<v0ld3m0rt248> afterlastangel, viết wiki cài này sao nhỉ ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> đá lên apache àh ?
<afterlastangel> wiki có rồi
<afterlastangel> :-/
<afterlastangel> server gì
<afterlastangel> ?
<afterlastangel> server thì giờ có rồi ...
<vubuntor343> thì ý em là
<afterlastangel> thiếu người config thôi
<vubuntor343> nếu chuyển hẳn từ Windows qua U
<afterlastangel> vubuntor343: mình chuyển qua rồi này :"> xài sướng lắm
<vubuntor343> tất nhiên để vọc thì e muốn vọc cả những distribution dành cho server
<vubuntor343> vì em học mạng
<_FirePhoenix_> Học mạng :|
<afterlastangel> vubuntor343: có đi làm mấy con server nó ko có giao diện nên phải dùng WIndows XP để code :((
<_FirePhoenix_> mà giờ này vẫn xài Win :|
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor343: có đi làm mấy con server nó ko có giao diện nên phải dùng WIndows XP để code <<< =))
 * v0ld3m0rt248 đạp afterlastangel 
<v0ld3m0rt248> cần gì có gui mới code được hả
<_FirePhoenix_> đạp thêm phát nữa
<afterlastangel> _FirePhoenix_: mấy con máy đó card màn hình xịn quá chạy nó bị treo phải tắt luôn cái card màn hình dùng terminal =)). Terminal ko xài được Eclipse chịu
<vubuntor343> @FirePhoenix: mình ko hiểu câu hỏi của bạn lắm
<v0ld3m0rt248> à ra eclipse :)
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, đó là thể hiện thái độ nóng giận, bực mình khi ....
<_FirePhoenix_> Mạng mà mò mẫm trên Win thì sao khá nổi :|
<vubuntor990> mấy bro giúp e vụ naft với
<vubuntor343> :)) thì thế mới mò qua linux nhưng U thì ko phù hợp lắm thì phải
<vubuntor990> đau đầu mấy tháng này
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, tớ không biết naft là cái gì hết á :P
<afterlastangel> ><
<_FirePhoenix_> Xài U quen đi đã đừng ham hố >"<
<afterlastangel> xài ubuntu quen đến nỗi khi đụng vô 4 con Server chạy CentOS mình bị sốc :-s
<vubuntor990> khởi động lâu quá
<vubuntor990> :((
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, bạn tìm đọc trên tài liệu linux lpi về runlevel
<vubuntor990> ban chiều e nge một anh bảo
<vubuntor990> xem khởi động lâu ở đoạn nào @@
<vubuntor990> chụp đc cái hình mọi người xem ziup nha
<_FirePhoenix_> 4 con server đâu ra mà lắm thế anh O.o
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, ờm, cái gì chạy lâu chứng tỏ config có chuyện
<vubuntor990> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/nimbus_lk/P2.jpg
<vubuntor990> cái đoạn link is slow to respon ý
<v0ld3m0rt248> hix xem ảnh lại có vẻ bad sector
<vubuntor990> hinh nhÆ° hok fai tai o cung dau
<vubuntor990> vì e lấy cái ổ cứng máy e sang lắp máy thằng bạn thì lại ngon lành
<vubuntor990> còn lấy ổ thằng bạn lắp vào thì lại lâu như thế
<v0ld3m0rt248> có thêm chương trình gì k0 vậy ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> cài thêm apt-get install chkconfig vào thử xem
<vubuntor990> từ lúc mới cài xog bị luôn rồi
<vubuntor990> cái đấy để làm j ak
<v0ld3m0rt248> rồi chạy chkconfig
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, có remove. gỡ bỏ cái gì k0 ? bạn cài lên dạng phân vùng nào ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> ext2, reiserfs ?
<vubuntor990> ext 4 ạ
<vubuntor990> @@
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor343, bạn chạy ubuntu từ đĩa cài ubuntu rồi fsck phân vùng đĩa cứng ubuntu xem
<vubuntor990> :((
<vubuntor990> :-/
<vubuntor990> vụ này giải quyết sao đây
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, ổ cứng của bạn dùng được bao lâu rồi ?
<vubuntor990> 3 năm
<vubuntor990> nhưng e lắp cái ổ thằng bạn sang vẫn bị như vậy mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, vậy kiểm tra cáp ổ cứng, các loại cáp  xem
<vubuntor990> e đã tháo ra và gắn lại toàn bộ rồi
<vubuntor990> chỉ lâu lúc khởi động  thui còn lúc chạy thì bình thường
<v0ld3m0rt248> chạy hdd regenator trong hiren't boot check thử hdd đó xem
<v0ld3m0rt248> nếu k0 thì có thể do main ? > khó tin lắm
<vubuntor990> e cũng đã làm như thế rồi
<vubuntor990> haizz
<vubuntor990> dùng mọi thứ có thể biết
<vubuntor235> ở SG có cộng đồng Open Source nào ko nhỉ mọi người,
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, hừ, bạn thử cài lại ubuntu lên phân vùng reiserfs, brtfs vậy ?
<_FirePhoenix_> http://saigonlug.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Saigon GNU/Linux User Group (at saigonlug.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor235, hỏi stk nhóm saigonlug
<vubuntor990> e cũng nghe một người nói như thế và làm theo
<vubuntor990> haizzzz
<vubuntor235> mỗi SG lug thôi à
<vubuntor235> mà thông tin của SGlug khó cập nhật qá
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, hừ, vậy thì thử hirent check lại firmware cái hdd đó xem
<vubuntor235> site chả có chi :(
<_FirePhoenix_> Xài mailinglist hộ mình >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> Đảm bảo không sợ thiếu thông tin
<v0ld3m0rt248> 3 năm thì chắc hết bảo hành rồi
<vubuntor990> mailinglist la j ak
<vubuntor990> chay tren u hay tren win ak
<_FirePhoenix_> Anh v0ld3m0rt248 giải thích hộ, em chuồn đã :|
<vubuntor990> :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> mailling list là dịch vụ liên lạc dùng hòm mail
<v0ld3m0rt248> liên lạc chung, nhận bản tin, giữa 1 nhóm
 * v0ld3m0rt248 đạp _FirePhoenix_ này thì chuồn
<vubuntor990> ^^!
<vubuntor990> ma lam sao de doi ten dc
<vubuntor990> cu luc nao cung vubuntor ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor990, gõ /nick tên
<vubuntor235> :P
<vubuntor990> dung mailling co tac dung j trong chuyen nay :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhận bản tin, liên lạc trong nhóm được độc lập, bí mật
<vubuntor235> chắc trả lời cho mình
<vubuntor235> vụ SGLug
<vubuntor990> @@
<vubuntor990> van chua doi dc ten
<v0ld3m0rt248> lên saigonlug tìm châu an - stk hỏi đi
<nobawk> ai gửi mail vài mailing list thì nó tự động gửi thư cho tất cả mọi người trong list
<nobawk> -> ko ai gửi thì ko có thư gì :3
<v0ld3m0rt248> gõ chính xác /nick tên muốn đổi
<afterlastangel> sặc thư gì
<vubuntor235> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> nobawk, vậy có khác gì google groups đâu :P
<afterlastangel> vubuntor235: nhập hội ubuntu-vn ở sài gòn đi bạn :))
<BinkVcoin> oki
<BinkVcoin> ah ha
<BinkVcoin> ra ten roai
<v0ld3m0rt248> ẹc vcoin núp
<nobawk> google group cũng chính là 1 loại mailing list
<v0ld3m0rt248> nobawk, okie, thanks
<nobawk> chẳng qua là đc cung cấp bởi google
<afterlastangel> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14823
<vubuntor235> @afterlastangel: nhưng em nghe bảo hội ubuntu ở SG toàn khuyến cáo sử dụng U thôi
<bksupybot> Title: Kế hoạch: Tiệc chào mừng Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal - TP HCM - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> vubuntor235: :)) thì chỉ có kênh ubuntu-vn toàn dân ngoại đạo thôi =))
<vubuntor235> mà em thì muốn tìm hiểu về các distribution trên server
<afterlastangel> vubuntor235: bị chiếm đóng rồi
<nobawk> he he
<afterlastangel> vubuntor235: có gì khác nhau nhỉ :D
 * nobawk soi soi xem afterlastangel đang dùng gi
<afterlastangel> :-"
<afterlastangel> soi = cách nào :D
<nobawk> dùng pidgin thì ko biết đc :3
<vubuntor235> U cũng có bản server nhưng e vẫn muốn nghe về các nhánh khác nữa
<afterlastangel> vubuntor235: bản server củ Ubuntu khác gì debian đâu :))
<afterlastangel> vubuntor235: có cái là dùng với thằng eucalyptus thì ngon và dễ dàng hơn :P
<vubuntor235> một cộng đồng FOSS thì vẫn tốt hơn bó buộc trong U chứ nhỉ
<nobawk> server thì vất ubuntu đi :3
<vubuntor235> Ubuntu-vn thì hướng tới người sử dụng nhiều hơn nhỉ
<v0ld3m0rt248> uhm`,
<afterlastangel> vubuntor235: quan trọng là bây giờ nó chưa đủ mạnh nên vẫn phải nương nhờ thôi :P
<v0ld3m0rt248> cu' tu` từ thưởng thúc linux, open sources đi
<afterlastangel> nobawk: hu hu bửa kêu sếp cài ubuntu cho đám server sếp hông chịu, để tụi IT cùi bắp cài thằng CentOS 32 bit vô muốn chửi thề với đám đó
<vubuntor235> @v0ld3m0rt258: à lúc bạn có nói cài PM nên cài bằng command
<nobawk> afterlastangel: sự lựa chọn sáng suốt :))
<afterlastangel> nobawk: CentOS 32 bit thiếu cả đống software có dùng gì đươc đâu
<afterlastangel> nobawk: thà Ubuntu server nó mặc định là 64 bit
<vubuntor235> làm sao mình nhớ đc cái tên phiên bản của pm đó nhỉ
<nobawk> afterlastangel: thiếu cái gì?
<nobawk> nếu ram to thì cài 64-bit cũng có sao đâu?
<afterlastangel> nobawk: ví dụ GlusterFS ko cài được 32bit =))
<nobawk> afterlastangel: ờ hén
<afterlastangel> nobawk: thằng KVM cũng phải tự compile mới chạy được 32bit
<nobawk> .g glusterfs 32-bit
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://gluster.org/pipermail/gluster-users/2009-May/002224.html
<bksupybot> Title: [Gluster-users] Fedora 10: No 32-bit RPMs, and rpmbuild fails (at gluster.org)
<afterlastangel> nobawk: máy đó ram to đám IT cài 32 bit với PAE kernel vô =))
<nobawk> afterlastangel: thế thì vãi lúa rồi :D
<afterlastangel> nobawk: sếp sợ mình chỉ biết cài Ubuntu nên giao tụi nó làm :((
<afterlastangel> nobawk: tụi nó lay hoay cả ngày cài ko được cái centos 64 bit nên mới chọn giải pháp cài 32 bit
<afterlastangel> :-s
<nobawk> :))
<afterlastangel> nobawk: hình như là nó cài ko lên được cái giao diện hay sao đó =))
<nobawk> afterlastangel: phải bảo xếp là em chơi đc tất chứ :P
<afterlastangel> nobawk: có cái đổi thừa ^^.
<nobawk> moá server  mà còn gui gì :(
<nobawk> sẹc vơ của mình ko cái nào có màn hình :3
<afterlastangel> nobawk: hình như nó cài 32 bit để có driver cho card màn hình
<afterlastangel> nobawk: cuối cùng /me phải tắt cái driver card màn hình nó luôn vì bị dump ram =))
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> nobawk: 3 cái server 3 cái màn hình :)) sang quá
<BinkVcoin> hẻ
<BinkVcoin> her
<afterlastangel> nhưng cũng phải xài màn hình chứ chả lẽ dùng Windows XP cài Putty vô để ssh :D
<BinkVcoin> @@
<BinkVcoin> có khi nào là tại main hok
<afterlastangel> BinkVcoin: có
<afterlastangel> BinkVcoin: do main với ram
<afterlastangel> ><
<BinkVcoin> @@!
<nobawk> afterlastangel: :))
<afterlastangel> nó ảnh hưởng tới card màn hình =))
<BinkVcoin> hờ
<afterlastangel> BinkVcoin: cả dàn máy công ty bị chứ mỗi mấy con đó đâu
<BinkVcoin> ram nữa à
<nobawk> afterlastangel: mình toàn ssh :3
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin, chạy ram đôi hả
<BinkVcoin> yes
<afterlastangel> BinkVcoin: windows XP bị dump ầm ầm
<nobawk> afterlastangel: với lại vnc
<BinkVcoin> 2 cái 1G
<afterlastangel> nobawk: vnc được à =))
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin, thảo 1 thanh ra xem
<BinkVcoin> @@
<nobawk> afterlastangel: đc
<BinkVcoin> e cũng đang tính thế nhưng chưa
<BinkVcoin> thá»­
<BinkVcoin> hờ
<nobawk> afterlastangel: dùng x forwarding qua ssh cũng đc
<nobawk> afterlastangel: nhưng có vẻ vnc ngon hơn chút
 * v0ld3m0rt248 dùng 2 thanh lệch bus, lệch dung lượng, khác hãng chả sao
<BinkVcoin> hơ
<BinkVcoin> nhưng 2 cái này cùng bus cùng hãng cùng dung lượng :(
<afterlastangel> nobawk: x forwarding chạy nhanh hơn :))
<nobawk> afterlastangel: lan thì nhanh hơn gì
<afterlastangel> nobawk: được cái chạy mỗi cái cửa sổ ko có load nhiều
<afterlastangel> à à :))
<nobawk> x forwarding tốn resource hơn
<nobawk> ssh mà :3
<nobawk> vnc thì nó có thể nén hoặc ko nén
<nobawk> mà trong lan thì cần gì nén :3
<nobawk> afterlastangel: ờ, chạy 1 cái cửa sổ thì ok
<nobawk> afterlastangel: nhưng vnc hay ở chỗ nó lưu cái session của mình
<nobawk> mọi lúc mọi nơi, vẫn nguyên những gì ta đang làm :3
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> ừ há
<afterlastangel> :D
<BinkVcoin> ko y kien j a'
<v0ld3m0rt248>  ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> ýw kiến cái gì ?
<BinkVcoin> về bệnh cái máy của e ^^!
<v0ld3m0rt248> ??? bênh gì cơ ? cái hdd bị bad sector ấy á ?
<BinkVcoin> :)
<v0ld3m0rt248> chắc đổi main quá :(
<BinkVcoin> nếu tại hdd sao e lắp của thằng bạn vào vẫn hok dc
<BinkVcoin> @@
<v0ld3m0rt248> blink khổ, ubuntu cài trên hdd của e mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> hay e cài ubuntu vào hdd bạn e với main của mình
<BinkVcoin> e lấy hdd của thằng bạn lắp vào main mình --> vẫn chậm
<BinkVcoin> rồi lấy hđ của e lắp cho thằng bạn -->okie
<v0ld3m0rt248> lạy trời đừng mong là upgrade bios :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin, main mua đc bao lâu roài` ?
<BinkVcoin> 3-4 năm
<BinkVcoin> ^^!
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin, vậy upgrade bios hay mua mấy mới thử xem
<v0ld3m0rt248> upgrade bios hơi phiền 1 tí
<BinkVcoin> mua máy mới :-o
<v0ld3m0rt248> k0 cẩn thận thì mua máy mới thực sự luôn
<BinkVcoin> thui
<v0ld3m0rt248> mà main gì cơ ?
<BinkVcoin> e nghe noi update bios nguy hiểm lắm
<BinkVcoin> asus p5kpl-am
<v0ld3m0rt248> uhm`
<v0ld3m0rt248> hdd samsung loại gì sata hay ata ?
<BinkVcoin> sata a ak
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin, đọc tiếng anh hiểu k0 ? cài win vào chạy nhanh hay chậm ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/252994-45-asus-p5kpl-sound-drivers
<bksupybot> Title: Asus-p5kpl-am\ps sound drivers 4 win-xp - Device-Driver - Windows-XP (at www.tomshardware.com)
<BinkVcoin> hic
<BinkVcoin> hok đọc đc tiếng anh
<BinkVcoin> nhưng e cài win thì dùng ổn
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin, vậy lúc cài ubuntu lên phân vùng réiserfs máy có chạy chậm k0 ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> chậm thì tắt bớt các dịch vụ đi
<BinkVcoin> e dùng ubuntu thì thấy nhanh lắm
<BinkVcoin> không bị đơ tẹo nào
<BinkVcoin> hình như hôm trước e mới cài trên phân vung ext2 chứ chưa thử reiserfs
<v0ld3m0rt248> tớ hầu như k0 dùng cái ext2, 3, 4 nào hết
<BinkVcoin> @@
<v0ld3m0rt248> đi kiếm chút nhạc nhẽo đã
<BinkVcoin> thế có cách nào chuyển sang reiserfs dk
<BinkVcoin> làm sao để chuyển từ ext4 sang reiser dc :)
<_Tux_> BinkVcoin: không chuyển được
<BinkVcoin> ôi
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin: chỉ có cài lại thui
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin: hay tắt các dịch vụ trên ubuntu đi
<BinkVcoin> tắt những j ạ
<BinkVcoin> tắt linh tinh lỡ may...
<v0ld3m0rt248> ờ vậy nên cần phải đọc về runlevel trong linux lpi
<BinkVcoin> haizzz
<BinkVcoin> chuyên môn quá
<BinkVcoin> @@
<BinkVcoin> cài này có teamviewr hok, hay e giup e một tay ^^!
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin: có bản teamview cho ubuntu
<BinkVcoin> anh giúp e cái này nhá
<BinkVcoin> ^^!
<v0ld3m0rt248> chắc cài lại thui lên phân vùng khác thui
<v0ld3m0rt248> bạn phải đọc kĩ giaso trinh` ubunut tiếng việt toàn tập, + linux lpi
<v0ld3m0rt248> tớ giúp mà bay dữ liệu của bạn thì mệt lắm
<BinkVcoin> haizzz
<_Tux_> BinkVcoin: còn teamviewer thì sao khá lên được
<BinkVcoin> hok sao đâu
<BinkVcoin> nói thế chứ bjo hoc hành vẫn la quan trọng mà
<BinkVcoin> hĩ
<v0ld3m0rt248> thui đọc tạm lpi vậy hay cài dùng thử debian 6
<BinkVcoin> đành vậy thui
<BinkVcoin> thank a nhé
<v0ld3m0rt248> khong có gì
<v0ld3m0rt248> BinkVcoin: nhớ kĩ chỉ xóa' + tạo mới phân vùng
<v0ld3m0rt248> tuyệt đối không format đi format lại
<v0ld3m0rt248> romat nhiều bad sector tợn
<BinkVcoin> bjo e xóa cả cái swap ak
<v0ld3m0rt248> k0 cần
<BinkVcoin> ak
<BinkVcoin> có cách nào cài xong không phải update lại không ak
<v0ld3m0rt248> có , là lấy bản mới nhất
<BinkVcoin> @@
<BinkVcoin> bản nào a
<v0ld3m0rt248> vd ubuntu 10.10, ubuntu 11.04
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhưng mới nhất chưa hẳn tốt nhất
<BinkVcoin> e đang  cài 10.10
<BinkVcoin> a chỉ luôn e cách nào sao luu lai cai update chứ cài xong lai update lâu lắm
<C4NoC> aptoncd
<vubuntor638> alo
<favadi> vubuntor638: blo
<vubuntor638> có bác nào biết viết công thức toán học trên oOo chỉ giúp em với
<vubuntor638> ví dụ như công thức này
<vubuntor638> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=iixtzt0a3d1gywu&thumb=4
<bksupybot> Title: Ham chuyen doi.png (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor638> gõ công thức trên như thế nào nhỉ
<codai2810> .g openoffice math fromula
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Formula
<bksupybot> Title: OpenOffice.org Math FAQ - OpenOffice.org Wiki (at wiki.services.openoffice.org)
<codai2810> vubuntor638: đó
<BinkVcoin> file not found
<BinkVcoin> tuc that
<vubuntor568> em dang hoc lap trinh c
<vubuntor568> ma em tim mai chi thay c# va c++ tren mono develop
<BinkVcoin> cai u o fan vung reiserfs sao hok vao dc ma bao loi file not found
<vubuntor568> anh nao huong dan em lap trinh ngon ngu C tren ubuntu 10.04 voi
<vubuntor389> :P
<m3onh0x84> ?
<vubuntor389> \vubuntor389 Luffy
<vubuntor389> a lô
<vubuntor568> huong dan em cai dat cai gi de hoc lap trinh ngon ngu C voi cac anh oi
<m3onh0x84> vubuntor389, sach' hoc. C cua? MS y'
<m3onh0x84> C code o? dau ma` cha duoc.
<m3onh0x84> ok tuot'
<vubuntor568> em muon tim cai nao ma ho tro code y
<vubuntor568> anh biet thi chi em voi
<m3onh0x84> minh` c la` ngon
<m3onh0x84> gedit, minhw32,
<vubuntor568> dung mono develop dc ko a
<m3onh0x84> dung` wpe, xwpe tren linux tuong tu. nhu borland c
<vubuntor568> vang
<m3onh0x84> mono la` danh cho c#
<vubuntor568> vang
<m3onh0x84> anjuta, codelite chay. ngon het'
<m3onh0x84> c++ chay. dc thi` c cung chay. duoc.
<m3onh0x84> c it' dung` hon c++
<vubuntor568> anh huong dan em cai dat dc ko a
<vubuntor568> vi em dang hoc mon lap trinh C a
<m3onh0x84> !bg
<m3onh0x84> !help
<m3onh0x84> mo? software center ra xem
<m3onh0x84> trong add remove application cung co'
<vubuntor568> em dang cai roi
<m3onh0x84> vubuntor568, ma`ban. dung os nao` ?
<vubuntor568> thank anh nhiu nha
<vubuntor389> mình mở file ppt bằng Open office thì lỗi hiển thị, chữ lộn xộn ko đúng trật tự
<vubuntor568> em dang dung ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor389> làm thế nào để hiển thị như trong ms office
<m3onh0x84> !ure
<m3onh0x84> cai` font vao`
<vubuntor389> ko
<vubuntor389> font vẫn bìn thường
<vubuntor389> nhưng tiêu đề đáng ra phải ở đầu thì nó chạy ra giữa
<m3onh0x84>  apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m3onh0x84> .g giáo trình open office
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://www.download.com.vn/timkiem/OpenOffice/index.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Download - OpenOffice - Download.com.vn: Tải miễn phí phần mềm, anti virus, free download,freeware, shareware, pc games, mobile (at www.download.com.vn)
<vubuntor389> ko hiểu
<m3onh0x84> vubuntor389,  đọc cuốn giáo trình ubuntu toàn tập tiếng việt +
<m3onh0x84> + hướng dẫn dùng open office toàn tập
<vubuntor389> :-/
<m3onh0x84> xong cơ bản thì đọc tiếp linux lpi
<m3onh0x84> ?
<vubuntor389> trường hợp bạn mình gởi cho mình một file pptx thì sao
<vubuntor389> đâu phải là mình ko biết sử dụng
<vubuntor568> em cai xong xwpe
<vubuntor568> de su dung no nhu the nao ha anh
<m3onh0x84> mở terminal ra gõ xwpe
<m3onh0x84> pptx tạo ra bới ms office phien ban ? nao` ?
<m3onh0x84> !bye
<vubuntor568> huong dan em cai dat eclipse voi
<codai2810> vubuntor568: ubuntu? sudo apt-get install eclipse
<vubuntor494> ai biet cai drive cho card ati ko?
<vubuntor494> minh cai may lan` nhu*ng ko chinh? dc effect
<vubuntor494> T.T
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-12
<vubuntor788> co ban nao` biet chuyen tu ubuntu10.10 len giao dien mac ko
<codai2810> .g ubuntu 10.10 giao diện Mac
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/giao-dien-mac-cho-ubuntu-cuc-dep-786524.html
<bksupybot> Title: Giao diện Mac cho Ubuntu cực đẹp (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor788> co mang hinh boot + login user chua ban
<codai2810> ko biết
<codai2810> bạn vào link đó coi sao
<vubuntor219> tôi cài ubuntu 10.10 trên windows vista,trong vista tôi có 2 phân vùng C và D, nhưng khi vào ubutu vào ổ D thì khi boot vào ubutu chỉ nhận được 1 ổ C, xin mọi người chỉ giúp
<nobawk> vubuntor219: cái ổ D bi h thành / rồi
<vubuntor219> vậy tôi muốn xem dữ liệu trong D thì làm sao
<nobawk> vubuntor219: bạn cài ubuntu như thế nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor219: inside windows à
<vubuntor219> minh cài trong win vista tren o đĩa D
<vubuntor219> uh
<nobawk> vubuntor219: cài inside windows thì bạn vào /host thử xem
<vubuntor219> bạn chỉ đi chứ mình mới dùng nên chưa rành
<nobawk> bạn vào win thì vẫn thấy đúng ko?
<vubuntor219> ừ
<vubuntor219> mình vào window thì vẫn thấy ổ đĩa bình thường nhưng khi vào ubuntu thì không thấy ổ D nữa vì mình cài ubuntu 10.10 trên ổ D
<vubuntor219> vậy h mình muốn trong ubuntu hiện lên ổ D thì làm cách nào
<nobawk> vubuntor219: thế đúng rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor219: bạn vào place, chắc có thấy host đó
<vubuntor219> rồi sao nữa bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor219: thì đó là cái ổ bạn muốn vào
<nobawk> vubuntor219: bạn tìm trong place ấy
<vubuntor219> mình vào đó là tìm thấy ổ đĩa của mình àh
<nobawk> vubuntor219: đúng rồi
<vubuntor219> cho mình hỏi bạn về cách cài đặt máy in LBP trên ubuntu 10.10 được không,trên này có nhiều hướng dẫn rườm rà quá mình ko làm được
<nobawk> uhm, mình chưa đc sờ vào cái lbp bao h
<nobawk> nhưng mình thấy nhiều người cài thành công rồi
<vubuntor219> nếu bàn có tài liệu không
<nobawk> vubuntor219: cũng hơi phúc tạp 1 chút
<nobawk> vubuntor219: bạn xem trên ubuntu-vn có tài liệu tiếng việt
<nobawk> còn tiếng anh thì ubuntu wiki
<vubuntor219> uh, mình cũng đọc rồi nhưng làm chưa được ihihi
<vubuntor219> àh, cho mình hỏi, h mình muốn hiện thị các icon ngoài destop thì làm như thế nào
<nobawk> hiện các icon là sao?
<nobawk> các chương trình ấy hả?
<vubuntor219> ừh
<nobawk> bạn thử kẻo trên menu thả xuống
<vubuntor772> hi all :D
<nobawk> nếu ko đc thì chuột phải vào desktop chọn create launcher
<vubuntor772> có bác nào sử dụng nautilus elementary trên lucid, cho mình hỏi với
<_FirePhoenix_> Chả câu nào trả lời được, chuồn :P
<vubuntor772> cài theo ppa, nhưng nó vẫn hiện ra là nautilus khi xem trong about
<vubuntor772> có dual side panel, có F8 để hiện menubar, có thanh cuộn zoom, ...
<vubuntor772> chỉ không có clutter view và built in terminal
<vubuntor772> kể cả xem trong View cũng không thấy option cho 2 thằng này :(
<vubuntor947> giup em cai goi g++ voi
<RedLotus> gcc-c++
<nobawk> vubuntor947: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vubuntor772> mặc dù khi kiểm tra bằng apt-cache policy, thì đúng là đã cài từ ppa của nautilus elementary :(
<vubuntor947> bao loi ve lock a
<vubuntor947> khi cai goi g++ em thay no bao loi ve lock
<vubuntor947> jup em voi
<vubuntor219> mình cám ơn bạn nha, h mình vào ubuntu thử xem sao
<RedLotus> Lỗi về lock là lỗi gì :|
<vubuntor947> could not get lock
<vubuntor947> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nobawk> vubuntor947: đang bật software center hay synaptic thì tắt đi
<RedLotus> >"<
<nobawk> vubuntor947: rồi vào terminal gõ lệnh kia
<vubuntor219> bạn đang hướng dẫn mình hả
<RedLotus> không nobawk đang huonwgs dẫn vubuntor947
<vubuntor947> tat di nhu the nao a
<vubuntor219> bạn nobawk ơi cho mình hỏi cái dcom 3g của viettel cài trong ubuntu như thế nào
<vubuntor947> em vao synaptic roi
<vubuntor947> ma ko biet tat di nhu the nao
<vubuntor947> giup em voi
<RedLotus> @vubuntor219 Lên diễn đàn :|
<RedLotus> Có nhiều bài về nó lắm rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor947: logout ra, login lại
<nobawk> vubuntor947: chạy cái lệnh kia trong terminal
<vubuntor947> vang
<vubuntor772> Ai có kinh nghiệm với nautilus elementary giúp mình với :p
<vubuntor788> sao ma chay terminal no bắt nhap pass ma type vao ko dc
<vubuntor788> ai giúp minh với
<nobawk> vubuntor788: gõ pass vào rồi enter
<nobawk> vubuntor788: gõ đúnglà sẽ đc
<nobawk> nó ko hiện ra đâu
<RedLotus> vubuntor788 Pass không hiện chứ không phải là không gõ được
<vubuntor788> alo co ai ko
<RedLotus> !ask
<vubuntor788> minh chay sudo no bat nhap pass ma nhap pass vao ko dc
<RedLotus> Nhập không được là sao
<RedLotus> Cứ gõ pass đi
<RedLotus> enter
<RedLotus> pass nó không hiện thôi :|
<vubuntor591> alo
<vubuntor591> mình đang bị trường hợp boot ubuntu 10.1 trên destop nhưng không vào được màn hình GUI
<nobawk> nó có hiện báo lỗi gì ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor591: bạn có cài driver gì ko?
<vubuntor591> mình đoán do card màn hình cũ nên không chắc ubuntu không nhận ra được device
<vubuntor591> hiện không thấy bão lỗi gì cả
<RedLotus> Sợ mới không nhận ra chứ cũ thì nhận tất :D
<RedLotus> :| không có lỗi gì
<nobawk> vubuntor591: thế ko vào đc gui thì vào đc chỗ nào?
<RedLotus> nó ở màn hình console à :|
<vubuntor591> nếu vào chế độ low graphis thì nó cứ đứng ở chỗ "stand by one minute while the displays restart ..."
<vubuntor591> nó vào được console
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> vubuntor591: card đồ  hoạ gì vậy?
<vubuntor591> SiS 630/730
<vubuntor548> co ai bik sao xài terminal no bac nhap pass ma minh nhap pass vao ko dc ko
<vubuntor591> chắc nhập bị sai
<vubuntor548> vay lo~ bi mat pass thi sao
<nobawk> vubuntor548: thì vào recovery mode
<vubuntor548> cai do down ve hay co san ban
<vubuntor355> co' ai khong?
<vubuntor355> ai help em ve` cai Macbuntu cai' dc k?
<vubuntor269> XIN HUONG DAN CAI WIFI
<vubuntor269> toi moi cai UBUNTU cho laptop nhung ko xu dung wifi duoc xin huong dan
<vubuntor727> co ai biet lay lai pass user ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor727: khá»­a khá»­a khá»­a
<vubuntor727> co ai biet lay lai pass user ko chi minh voi
<_Tux_> .gs lấy lại pass ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: Link ko hợp lệ
<_Tux_> fsck
<vubuntor727> co ai biet lay lai pass user ko chi minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor727: vô recovery mode
<_Tux_> vào root
<_Tux_> change pass user
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor727> mat pass roi
<vubuntor727> dau co nho pass current dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor727: đọc lai là làm theo
<vubuntor871> sao trong terminal nhaplenh sudo no kieu minh nhap pass minh nhap dung roi saono ko nhan vay
<vubuntor871> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor344> anh tux cho e hoi
<vubuntor344> ???
<vubuntor344> trong cua so lenh khong apt-get dc
<vubuntor344> moi nguoi cho em hoi cach khac phuc "Requires installation of untrusted packages
<vubuntor344> moi nguoi cho em hoi cach khac phuc "Requires installation of untrusted packages
<vubuntor160> khi toinang cap ubuntu thi bi cup dien,sau do chi co dong chu ubuntu 10.04 hien ra va khong thay doi nhieu gio lien,xin duoc tro giup
<codai2810> vubuntor160: khởi động lại vẫn thế à?
<vubuntor160> van nhu the da thu lai nhieu lan
<nobawk> có thấy chỗ login ko?
<vubuntor160> khong
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> bây h có thể vào live cd
<nobawk> chroot rồi update lại
<nobawk> hoặc là cài lại
<vubuntor160> cam on
<nobawk> vubuntor160: nó có báo lỗi gì ko?
<nobawk> nếu như biết chi tiết hơn thì có thể chữa đc
<vubuntor160> khong
<nobawk> nhưng mà chữa thì mất thời gian và cần có kiến thức nền tốt
<nobawk> vubuntor160: nên nhanh nhất là vào live cd rồi cài lại
<vubuntor160> khi  khoi dong no den luchien chu ubun tu la thoi
<vubuntor160> co le phai cai lai tu dau
<vubuntor160> cam onda giup do
<vubuntor359> hi
<vubuntor382> Co ai o day ko
<vubuntor382> minh co 1 cai hoi ve ubuntu
<vubuntor382> hien minh dang dung ubuntu netbook editon 10.10, vay minh co the tu do update len ban 11.4 dc ko, va yeu cau phan cung cua ban 11.4 la gi? may minh chay atom 1.6 nen rat quan tam den van de nay
<vubuntor147> cho minh hoi trong ubuntu co lenh "su" hok vay
<Lokiheero> có
<vietred> muốn biết có lệnh nào hay ko cứ vào terminal gõ thử là biết ngay chứ gì :))
<vubuntor872> may a cho e hoi lam sao xoa ubuntu dc zday
<_FirePhoenix_> Format ổ đĩa chứa nó
<Tux|Died> vubuntor872: format hết HDD là ổn
<kijuto> cắm đĩa hiren boot vào
<kijuto> format all là xong
<kijuto> không còn dấu hiệu ubuntu
<kijuto> =))
<_FirePhoenix_> :| bó tay 2 ông anh luôn
<kijuto> =))
<vubuntor872> za thank
<kid__> :/
<codai2810> sac
<kid__> xui dại vãi
<codai2810> vubuntor872: tận 3 người, bạn thank ai thế? :D
 * Tux|Died bóp cổ kid__ 
<_FirePhoenix_1> Bị crash khó đỡ >"<
 * Tux|Died đá codai2810 xuống giếng, đậy nắp
 * codai2810 chui xuống thủy cung cưỡi rồng bay ngược
<vubuntor784> co ai biet change boot screen ko
<vubuntor784> sao minh dung het may cach tren mang chi roi ma ko dc
<vubuntor784> :((
<vubuntor299> Chao moi nguoi! Co ai cai duoc Ubuntu tren Windows Virtual PC duoc khong?
<Tux|Died> vubuntor299: mô phật
<Tux|Died> xin đừng vác trứng cho ác thế
<Tux|Died> vubuntor299: muốn xài ubuntu thì dùng thật cho rồi
<vubuntor784> co ai biet change boot screen ko
<Tux|Died> cài máy ảo
<Tux|Died> lại còn M$ VirtualPC nữa thì minh chịu
<Tux|Died> vubuntor784: ờ ờ ... không
<vubuntor784> xai du~ cach ma ko dc
 * Tux|Died nghịch mãi chán rồi, mặc định đẹp bằng mấy
<vubuntor784> cai boot zin nhin` xau wa
<vubuntor784> doi wa wai ma ko dc
<vubuntor784> :-s
<RedLotus> Chưa bao giờ xài U bó tay :D
<vubuntor784> ec
<Tux|Died> vubuntor784: dùng Windows đẹp bằng mấy bạn ạ
<vubuntor784> ubun dep hon
<RedLotus> =))
<RedLotus> Bạn này thành thật :D
<mtngan88> hi
<mtngan88> ai cho e hoi chut
<mtngan88> lam sao mih co the update tu file .iso dc
<mtngan88> neu e ko danh ra dia thi co the update dc ko ?
<RedLotus> Update gì :|
<mtngan88> hien tai e dag dung ubuntu10.10, e muon nang cap len 11.04
<mtngan88> nhung e down ve phien ban 11.04 duoi dang file iso
<mtngan88> bay gio muon nang cap duoi dang file iso dc ko
<mtngan88> ai do giup e voi
<vubuntor784> co ai biet fix loi ko nghe dc tu` headphone ko
<codai2810> .g không nghe được headphone ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11130&start=0
<bksupybot> Title: help me! Không nghe được headphone - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> vubuntor784:
<daovanhoi> helo ngay moi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-13
<mtngan88> 222222222222
<mtngan88> 2
<mtngan88> 2
<mtngan88> 2
<mtngan88> 2
<mtngan88> 2
<vubuntor770> các anh (chị) cho em hỏi là em muốn backup phân vùng ubuntu thì làm thế nào ạ,như ghost bên windows đó  .  em dùng ubuntu 10.10 x64 để định dạng ext4
<vubuntor969> mấy anh cho em thỉnh giáo tí
<vubuntor969> em cai xampp share du lieu
<vubuntor969> ma nhin thay choi thoi kong down ve dc
<vubuntor969> huhu
<nobawk> nó báo sao?
<vubuntor969> keu chinh httpd-xampp.còn
<vubuntor969> conf
<vubuntor969> em chang biet
<nobawk> lúc down nó báo cái gì?
<nobawk> vào log mà coi xem nó lỗi gì rồi fix
<vubuntor969> khong hen loi gi het
<nobawk> vubuntor969: thế sao biết ko down đc?
<nobawk> vubuntor969: thôi vô log mà coi
<vubuntor969> em thay file share em nhap vao la no ra nhu the nay
<vubuntor274> sử dụng recovery mode trong ubuntu
<nobawk> thấy file share?
<nobawk> vubuntor274: uh sao
<vubuntor969> access to the requested object only availble from the local network.thí setting can be configured in the file "httpd-xampp.conf"
<vubuntor969> huhu
<vubuntor274> bạn nào giúp mình cách sử dụng recoverymode trong ubuntu
<nobawk> vubuntor274: chọn recovery mode thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor274: chứ có gì phải hướng dẫn đâu
<vietred> vubuntor274: chọn recovery mode rồi bạn dùng command line thấy hư gì sửa đó :D
<vubuntor274> mình đang dùng ubuntu không biết đã làm gì nên bị mất trình điều khiển nên mình muốn sử dụng rucovery mode để khôi phục lại trạng thái ban đầu
<nobawk> vubuntor274: recovery mode tính năng hạn chế
<nobawk> vubuntor274: nên ko chắc
<nobawk> vubuntor274: tốt nhất là vào livecd
<nobawk> vubuntor274: chroot rồi chữa
<nobawk> vubuntor274: còn vào recovery mode thì nó có sẵn mấy cái option đó
<nobawk> vubuntor274: chọn thử cái nào set lại config của X xem
<vubuntor750> alo có ai ko nhỉ
<vubuntor750> em hỏi bây h em muốn khởi dông ubuntu nhưng vào chế dộ command luôn ko vào chế độ dektop thì làm gì ấy nhỉ
<nobawk> vubuntor750: bỏ gdm đi
<nobawk> vubuntor750: ở trong startup application ấy
<vubuntor750> thế khi trong chế đọ lệnh có khởi dộng dc gdm đi ko ạ
<nobawk> đc
<vubuntor750> nếu em bỏ qua chế độ gdm đi thì cái ubuntu- desktop có nhẹ dc như server ko hay là phải tinh giảm gì nữa à
<nobawk> eh, chắc nhẹ hơn vì ko cần gui
<vubuntor750> nhẹ như chứ ko pahir nhẹ hơn, anh có thể giup em xem có phần mềm nào chạy trong lúc khởi động với gdm ko ạ
<vubuntor750> cảm ơn anh trước
<nobawk> tắt gdm đi
<nobawk> vubuntor750: rồi xem cái nào ko cần thì vặt
<vubuntor750> trong đó no thông kê toàn bộ các chương tình chạy trong lúc  khởi động ạ
<vubuntor750> à mà lệnh để khởi động lại Gdm là gì ạ
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vubuntor750> à em có cài cái openssh giờ nó ko khởi động pahir làm sao ạ
<nobawk> bạn này hỏi nhiều quá đi mất
<vubuntor750> ^^
<vubuntor750> giúp em đi mà
<nobawk> vubuntor750: add nó vào startup application
<vubuntor750> ko
<nobawk> mà mặc định nó đc khởi động rồi sao á
<vubuntor750> em hỏi lệnh cơ
<nobawk> dùng update-rc hay cái gì đó tương tự thế
<vubuntor750> hic chưa ms đau
<nobawk> mình ko có dùng ubuntu :))
<vubuntor750> =.='
<nobawk> update-rc.d gì gì
<nobawk> tự tìm hiểu đi
<vubuntor750> à thế muốn xem các service đang chạy là gì nhỉ
<vubuntor750> quên laanhj gì cơ a
<nobawk> service
<vubuntor750> nó hiện help
<nobawk> lệnh service có option để show đó
<nobawk> phải chèn thêm cái option vào
<nobawk> nó mới list
<vubuntor750> thê op gì ạ
<nobawk> moá
<nobawk> ko chịu tìm hiểu gì cả
<vubuntor750> :D
<nobawk> trả lời câu cuối cùng này thôi
<nobawk> service --status-all
<vubuntor750> có nguwoif chịu khó kéo cày hộ mà
<nobawk> ờ thế thôi nhá, nghỉ nhá
<vubuntor750> hic anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor750> giúp cho trót anh ơi
<vubuntor750> tiễn phật tiễn đến tây thiên với lại chỗ này để ko ruồi no bâu đó ạ
<nobawk> đến tây thiên rồi đs
<vubuntor750> hic chÆ°a
<mtngan88> hi
<vubuntor834> em có cài ubuntu vào máy có card wifi broadcom 802.11n và ubuntu ko nhận card wifi hardware drive ko active ! mặc dù lúc chạy thử  ubuntu thì nó tự động nhận ra là có card wifi và cho mình gói drive để cài đặt lun
<vubuntor834> mong trợ giúp cài đặt driver cho card này
<vubuntor834> m có cài ubuntu vào máy có card wifi broadcom 802.11n và ubuntu ko nhận card wifi hardware drive ko active ! mặc dù lúc chạy thử  ubuntu thì nó tự động nhận ra là có card wifi và cho mình gói drive để cài đặt lun !mong trợ giúp cài đặt driver cho card này?
<m3onh0x84> .g cài driver wifi 802.11n cho ubuntu
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=14583
<bksupybot> Title: Cài driver cho nhận dạng vân tay của Lenovo V460 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<m3onh0x84> vubuntor834, bạn vào lại đĩa boot ubuntu xem nó có nhận được wifi kh00ng ?
<m3onh0x84> lúc đo xem trong system > hardwareinfo
<m3onh0x84> lúc đo xem thông số phần cứng wifi trong system > hardwareinfo
<daovanhoi> hê lô cả nha
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> bác nào cho e biết bên ubuntu có phần mềm nào dùng chạy máy ảo mà gói gọn cả apache +sql +... như thằng apache server hay vetrigo như bên thằng win không nhỉ
<vubuntor963> em tìm hoài không có cách nào chạy ứng dụng JAVA(NET ACCES) của phone cả...có ai có cách không?em đang dùng ubuntu 11.04
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor963, đã phát hành đâu mà dùng cơ chứ :(
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor963, thế bạn muốn chạy kiểu nào ?
<vubuntor963> beta đó
<vubuntor963> Run nó hoàn chỉnh,bt như run trên phone...
<v0ld3m0rt248> :((
<vubuntor963> ví dụ như Ola,Vitalk,YoYo,Ebuddy...
<v0ld3m0rt248> k0 support cho distro các bản beta
<vubuntor963> có vụ này àh
<v0ld3m0rt248> nếu nó trên phone thì down các ứng dụng đó paste vào mục java của phone xem
<vubuntor963> =='
<vubuntor963> chạy trên ubuntu...ko phải trên phone
<v0ld3m0rt248> thì cài jre, jdk vào :(
<vubuntor963> chạy rồi...báo lỗi Header
<vubuntor963> với lại
<vubuntor963> ko phải executable
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor963, mà ubuntu 11.4 nó đã release đâu mà cài các ứng dụng bên thứ 3 vào được hả
<vubuntor963> =='...
<vubuntor963> đang beta
<v0ld3m0rt248> chịu, thích hàng mói thì chả khác nào làm chuột bạch cả
<vubuntor963> tải đc ào ào nhìu thứ
<vubuntor984> các anh giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor984> grub của em, không biết em nghịch dại thế nào mà giờ không vào được nữa
<vubuntor984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593556/
<vubuntor984> đây là fdisk -l của em
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor984> em cài ubuntu + fedora + win7
<vubuntor984> win 7 ở dev/sda1
<vubuntor984> fedora ở /dev/sda6
<vubuntor984> ubuntu ở /dev/sda7
<vubuntor963> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bksupybot> Title: How to install Grub from a live Ubuntu cd. - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> !grub
<v0ld3m0rt248> .w grub2
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for grub2.
<v0ld3m0rt248> .w grub-pc
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for grub-pc.
<v0ld3m0rt248> fsck ai chơi ác thế cất bot vào tủ rồi hả ?
<vubuntor984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593562/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor984> đây là /etc/default/grub của em
<vubuntor984> các anh xem xem sửa thế nào với ạ
<vubuntor984> giờ máy em cứ khởi động là nó hiện ra cái hình grub
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor963, bạn cài tên nào cuối cùng
<vubuntor984> với chữ grub> xong bảo nhấn tab để xem command gì gì đó
<vubuntor984> còn không hiện các os nữa
<vubuntor984> em thử chroot + update grub rồi nhưng không được
<vubuntor984> hic
<vubuntor963> v0ld3m0rt248: lộn số rồi =))
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor905, hừ :D, support giủm /me
<v0ld3m0rt248> ca này khó quá
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor984, hiện tại bạn vào được ddistro nào ?
<vubuntor984> vào được live cd thôi
<vubuntor984> không vào được gì nữa hết ạ
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor984, hừ
<v0ld3m0rt248> chroot FC coi ?
<vubuntor984> dùng live cd của ubuntu mà?
<vubuntor984> live cd của ubuntu dùng grub 2
<vubuntor984> còn fc dùng grub 1 vẫn chroot được ạ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor984, cái nào mà chả chroot được, mà u, fc giờ grub-pc hết rồi
<v0ld3m0rt248> grub 1 cài vào làm gì
<vubuntor984> thế ạ
<vubuntor984> em không biết
<vubuntor984> để em chroot vào fc thử
<vubuntor984> không chroot vào fc được
<vubuntor984> hic
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor984, khong dc thi chrot ubuntu xem
<vubuntor613> ai cho em hoi 1 xiu
<vubuntor613> em xai laptop lenovo g460 thi cai ubuntu ban desktop edition hay netbook edition?
<vubuntor984> chroot ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor984> update grub mấy lần rồi mà vẫn không đựoc ạ
<kid__> không phục hồi grub được à
<vubuntor984> vâng
<vubuntor984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593556/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor984> đây là fdisk -l
<vubuntor984> em cài win bên /dev/sda1, fedora bên /dev/sda6, ubuntu ở /dev/sda7
<vubuntor984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593562/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor984> đây là /etc/default/grub của ubuntu
<vubuntor984> em chroot vào ubuntu, update grub rồi mà không sửa được
<vubuntor905> huong dan gium cai wine tren ubuntu
<vubuntor984> có ai giúp em với ạ
<kid__> vubuntor984: chờ sn vào đi:D
 * kid__ chọt chọt _Tux_ 
<vubuntor635> chào mọi người, xin mọi người hướng dẫn giúp cách active wifi khi cài ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor635> cái là sau khi cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 thì không nhận được wifi
<vubuntor635> chào mọi người, xin mọi người hướng dẫn giúp cách active wifi khi cài ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor635> cái là sau khi cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 thì không nhận được wifi
<nobawk> !network-pm
<vubuntor635> lệnh này để làm gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor984> có siêu nhân chưa ạ?
<vubuntor984> các anh giúp em vụ cái grub với ạ
<vubuntor984> máy em cài win7 (/dev/sda1) + fedora 14(/dev/sda6) + ubuntu 11.04 beta (/dev/sda7)
<vubuntor984> không biết em nghịch grub kiểu gì mà giờ không vào được bất cứ os nào nữa
<vubuntor984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593556/ đây là fdisk -l
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593562/ còn đây là /etc/default/grub khi em chroot vào ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor984> các anh giúp em sửa với ạ
<vubuntor984> hic
<vubuntor984> em đã thử chroot vào ubuntu để update grub nhưng không được
<vubuntor439> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor439> mình là Sơn
<vubuntor439> vừa rồi mình có bấm thế nào đó vào cái ubuntu 10 của mình
<vubuntor439> giờ trên thanh menu trên cùng
<vubuntor439> ko con thấy cái nút điều chỉnh âm lượng nữa
<vubuntor439> có ai biết cách giúp mình với
<vubuntor798> linh moi dung ubuntu . xin nguoi chi giao . thanks
<BinkVcoin> ^^!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-14
<vubuntor890> ai giup em chuyen ubuntu tu wubi sang phan vung rieng voi dc k
<vubuntor926> please help me!!
<vubuntor926> please help me!!
<kid__> 2
<vubuntor864> co ai khong vay?
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<vubuntor864> loi~ bootmgr is missing
<vubuntor864> hien em dang co win 7 vao binh thuong va ubuntu bi loi do
<_FirePhoenix_> Chờ pro khác, mấy lỗi boot trên U tui chịu :D
<vubuntor864> loi la` do em chuyen u sang phan vung rieng tu wubi
<vubuntor864> chuyen may lan deu bi vay
<_FirePhoenix_> .g bootmgr missing in ubuntu
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319814
<bksupybot> Title: Vista Dual Boot - BOOTMGR is missing - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor376> mình có câu này xin hãy giúp mình; lệnh trộn 2 tập tin file .txt thành 1 tệp tin file .doc
<_FirePhoenix_> Thử cái link kia thử nào vubuntor864
<_FirePhoenix_> .g merge two txt file into one doc file
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/copy.mspx
<bksupybot> Title: Microsoft Windows XP - Copy (at www.microsoft.com)
<vubuntor376> I have this question, please help me; command file merge two files. txt files into one file. doc
<vubuntor376> mình có câu này xin hãy giúp mình; lệnh trộn 2 tập tin file .txt thành 1 tệp tin file .doc
<_FirePhoenix_> Đọc cái link mình đưa ở trên
<_FirePhoenix_> Mà đây là nơi thảo luận u bác quăng câu này lên thì tui bó tay rồi
<vubuntor376> nhưng minh tìm hoài mà không tìm thấy lệnh nào giải quyết được viêc đó
<vubuntor376> giúp mình với
<vubuntor864> doc ma kho hieu ghe
<_FirePhoenix_> copy ở win :|
<codai2810> .g trộn .txt .doc lệnh command ubuntu
<_FirePhoenix_> copy *.txt combin.doc sẽ gộp tất cả file txt thành một file doc :|
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://scriptvn.xunghe.vn/forum_posts.asp?TID=892
<bksupybot> Title: Nửa Thế Giới: Các lệnh Shell cơ bản trng Linux (at scriptvn.xunghe.vn)
<vubuntor376> tức là có 2 tệp tin file .txt mình muốn gộp lại thành 1 tệp tin trong unbuntu
<_FirePhoenix_> Đã nói tới u mà còn doc nữa thì .....
<vubuntor376> mình mới dùng bạn thông cảm nhé
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: u vẫn doc đc chứ sao @@
<_FirePhoenix_> doc được chứ nói gì đâu nhưng không phải là default :D
<vubuntor376> .g trộn .txt .doc lệnh command hay ubuntu copy *.txt combin.doc hai cái này cái nào gộp được vậy các pro
<bkphenny> vubuntor376: No results found for 'trộn .txt .doc lệnh command hay ubuntu copy *.txt combin.doc hai cái này cái nào gộp được vậy các pro'.
<codai2810> :3
<_FirePhoenix_> .g merge two txt file into doc file in ubuntu
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/avimerge.1.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: avimerge - merge several AVI-files into one (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<_FirePhoenix_> oh men >"<
<vubuntor392> ai huong dan em chuyen phan vung ubuntu tu wubi sang phan vung rieng
<vubuntor392> voi duoc khong
<vubuntor392> lam theo cach trong wiki toan bi loi~
<_FirePhoenix_> Copy cái home và root quăng ra một bên rồi cài lại cho nhanh =))
<vubuntor228> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor228> em cai Xampp
<vubuntor392> lam theo cach trong wiki toan bi loi~ nen moi phai chuyen the ma`
<vubuntor392> chu neu k thi` chuyen lam` ri ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> mình không dùng u nên chả biết mặt mũi cái wubi nó ntn :D
<vubuntor392> sao. wa'
<vubuntor228> em doi duong dan thu muc DocumentRoot "/home/aaa/www"
<vubuntor228> ma khong  chau
<vubuntor392> k xai u ma lam staff ho tro u
<vubuntor228> ma khong chay
<vubuntor392> em edit trong file httpd.conf ay
<_FirePhoenix_> U và linux có nhiều điểm giống không giúp được cái này thì cái kia mà :|. Với lại không phải staff
<vubuntor392> dang xai linux gi` the'
<vubuntor392> chan win roi, muon voc linux :D
<_FirePhoenix_> ArchBang
<vubuntor228> cua em so roi ha moi nguoi
<vubuntor392> dong` lenh hay do` hoa vay a?
<_FirePhoenix_> Arch + OpenBox = ArchBang
<vubuntor392> @228 : edit lai duong` dan folder chua source o file httpd.conf
<vubuntor228> cua em do
<vubuntor228> edit roi
<vubuntor392> restart
<vubuntor228> ma danh lenh lam sao ha
<vubuntor228> localhost gi vay
<vubuntor228> em dang mac o do
<vubuntor392> localhost thoi, hoac 127.1.1.0 gi gi do
<vubuntor392> lau lam k lam k nho ro~
<vubuntor228> chac khong do
<vubuntor228> doi duong dan roi ma
<vubuntor392> ~.~
<vubuntor392> doi roi` thi van~ la` localhost thoi
<vubuntor228> ok
<vubuntor228> thu roi moi biet
<vubuntor907> huhu
<vubuntor907> anh nao giup em
<vubuntor907> DocumentRoot "/home/aaa/www"
<vubuntor907> em xai xampp
<vubuntor907> doi duong dan ma danh khong chay
<vubuntor907> alo
<vubuntor907> moi ng oi
<codai2810> Æ¡i
<vubuntor907> cua em sao roi
<vubuntor907> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=292&view=unread#unread
<vubuntor907> tra loi giup em
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt XAMPP =X + Apache + MySql + PHP + Perl - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor382> cho hoi
<vubuntor382> cai phan mem choi war 3 tren ubuntu 10 ?????
<vubuntor382> cai phan mem choi war 3 tren ubuntu 10 ?????
<vubuntor382> cai phan mem choi war 3 tren ubuntu 10 ?????
<vubuntor382> how do i play war 3 in unbuntu by my computer ??
<vubuntor382> cai phan mem choi war 3 tren ubuntu 10 ?????
<codai2810> vubuntor382: war 3 là cái gì?
<vubuntor382> warcaft 3 do
<vubuntor382> noi chung la game
<vubuntor382> bam vao bao loi~
<vubuntor382> كيف يمكنني اللعب في unbuntu بواسطة جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي؟
<anyoneofus> @-@
<codai2810> .g warcraft 3 ubuntu 10
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-play-warcraft-3-on-ubuntu-with-wine
<bksupybot> Title: How to play Warcraft 3 on ubuntu with wine (at ubuntuguide.net)
<vubuntor382> कैसे unbuntu में मेरा कंप्यूटर से मैं खेल खेल कर?
<vubuntor382> 我怎麼玩遊戲 unbuntu由我的電腦？？
 * anyoneofus ngó CoconutCrab nobawk 
 * anyoneofus trỏ vubuntor382 
<CoconutCrab> không biết
<CoconutCrab> không chơi trên đó bao giờ
<C4NoC> sao
<vubuntor761> chào
<vubuntor761> các bạn cho mình hỏi điều này với
<QuangNguyen> :P
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> huh?
<vubuntor761> mình muốn cài unbuntu thì làm thế nào hả bạn
<C4NoC> down iso
<vubuntor761> minh nghe nói nó k cài được *.exe
<C4NoC> burn cd hoặc usb
<C4NoC> boot lên
<C4NoC> cài
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor761> nếu k cài được exe sao cài chương trình hả bạn ?
<nobawk> cafi ddc
<C4NoC> chương trình gì?
<nobawk> cần ếu gì exe :3
<C4NoC> có cả kho chương trình
<vubuntor761> :|
<C4NoC> thiếu bấy gì mà sợ
<vubuntor761> dreamwear
<C4NoC> vứt mấy cái exe của nợ đi
<vubuntor761> mấy cái game nưa :(
<C4NoC> wine
<C4NoC> }wine
<C4NoC> !wine
<vubuntor761> :|
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor761> là gì thế
<C4NoC> vẫn xài được mấy cái đó
<C4NoC> ở mức nào thôi
<QuangNguyen> vubuntor761: h nh b cha c khi n j  ubuntu th phi
<QuangNguyen> hinh nhu ban chua co khai niem j ve Ubuntu thi f
<vubuntor761> :(
<vubuntor761> uk
<vubuntor761> mới thấy nên tò mò
<QuangNguyen> uh vay thi ban nen phan http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org thi tot ho
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<QuangNguyen> chu chua biet j hoi v giai thich sao ha troi
<vubuntor991> May' anh cho em hoi Ati radeon x1200 co' ho tro sa~n tren ubuntu 10.10 khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor991: Có
<vubuntor991> vay. sao em cai compiz  vao` thi` visual effects no' tro? ve` none miet' a`
<vubuntor461> co ai ranh` ve` boot trong ubuntu k vay
<vubuntor268> Em dung ubuntu 10.10, do khong vo duoc mang em da~ dung lenh  sudo gedit  /etc/resolv.conf va sua namesever thanh` 8.8.8.8 va` vao` duoc mang. nhung khi reset lai. thi` no' tro? lai. nhu cu~ phai? doi? lai. lan` nua~
<vubuntor268> chi cho em cach' khac phuc hien tuong tren di a.
<vubuntor833> mọi người giúp với, mình không truy cập vào Home Folder từ menu Places được. Nếu nhấn Alt+F2 rồi nhập /home/ cũng không được mà phải là nautilus /home/ . Trong khi đó nếu truy cập vào File System thì vẫn bình thường
<vubuntor447> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor447> giup minh cai nay dc ko?
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor447> minh cai lai win
<vubuntor447> mat boot Ubuntu
<vubuntor447> sau do minh lam theo huong dan
<vubuntor447> cai lai grub
<vubuntor447> cai lai thanh cong
<vubuntor447> bay gio boot thi lai chi co Ubuntu ma ko co Windows
<vubuntor447> :-/ gio phai lam sao :?
<C4NoC> thêm win vào
<vubuntor447> them bang cach nao ban
<C4NoC> vubuntor447: grub 2 à
<vubuntor447> ko biet :(
<C4NoC> # (2) Windows XP
<C4NoC> menuentry "Windows XP" { set root=(hd0,3) chainloader (hd0,3)+1
<C4NoC> }
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<C4NoC> đọc theo cái này
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<vubuntor447> minh chua co nhieu kien thuc ve grub nen ko hieu lam
<vubuntor447> minh co doc tren wiki
<vubuntor447> thi thay co noi sua file menu.lst
<vubuntor447> trong /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor447> ma minh ko thay file ay chi co file grub thoi
<anyoneofus> lol
<anyoneofus> menu.lst là cho bản GRUB 1
<anyoneofus> nếu dùng GRUB2 thì đâu có file đó
<vubuntor447> lam sao biet minh dang su dung grub nao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor447: xài ubuntu à
<C4NoC> ubuntu bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor447> uk
<vubuntor447> 10.10 chac la grub 2 roi
<vubuntor447> minh moi tim dc
<C4NoC> grub 2
<C4NoC> vào edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<C4NoC> thêm cái đoạn kia vào
<C4NoC> sửa cho đúng partition là xong
<vubuntor447> doan nao ban?
<C4NoC> cái đoạn win xp gì ở trên kìa
<C4NoC> sửa cái hd(0,x) cho đúng partition
<vubuntor447> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ### # (2) Windows 7 menuentry "Microsoft Windows 7 Utimate (on /dev/sda5)" { 	set root=(hd0,1) 	chainloader +1 ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<vubuntor447> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<vubuntor447> minh chinh vay dung chua?
<vubuntor447> phan vung windows la sda5
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sda5?
<C4NoC> thế phải là hd(0,5)
<vubuntor447> minh dung lenh fdisk -l
<vubuntor447> thay no vay ma
<C4NoC> set root=(hd0,3) chainloader (hd0,3)+1
<C4NoC> sửa là (hd0,5)
<C4NoC> nếu windows là sda5
<vubuntor447> vay dong nay co y nghia ntn
<vubuntor447> menuentry "Microsoft Windows 7 Utimate (on /dev/sda5)"
<vubuntor447> sda5 o day co nghia la gi vay ban
<C4NoC> là cái ổ win
<vubuntor447> uk
<vubuntor447> tks ban
<vubuntor447> minh thu khoi dong lai xem sao
<vubuntor175> @ C4NoC
<vubuntor175> van ko dc ban oi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor175> van ko thay windows dau het
<C4NoC> có boot vào đoạn đó ko
<vubuntor175> van chi co boot bao U thoi
<vubuntor175> ban co the cho minh xin yh noi chuyen va hoc hoi dc ko?
<C4NoC> yh có khác gì ở đây
<C4NoC> khi boot thì chọn xuống cái dòng mới add đó
<C4NoC> coi nó boot được ko
<C4NoC> và báo lỗi gì
<QuangNguyen> @C4NoC
<C4NoC> :3
<QuangNguyen> luc nay minh hoi ban cai boot ne
<QuangNguyen> minh lam dc roi
<QuangNguyen> luc nay thieu cai dau } o cuoi
<QuangNguyen> ban sinh nam bao nhieu vạy -:-/
<vubuntor224> :P
<QuangNguyen> :)
<vubuntor434> ai help em phat nao
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor434> ai co the giup em ve van de boot trong win 7 va ubuntu k
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> lại boot à
<C4NoC> hỏi QuangNguyen kìa
<vubuntor434> cai nay chi don gian thoi
<vubuntor434> em cai ubuntu 8.04 trong win7
<vubuntor434> khoi dong lay no k hien thi ubuntu cho minh chon
<vubuntor434> khoi dong lai no k hien thi ubuntu cho minh chon
<vubuntor434> hoa ra ubuntu them vao boot = file boot.ini, ma win 7 k xai cai file nay nua
<C4NoC> giờ còn 8.04
<vubuntor434> em chi hoi cach de u 8.04 hien thi trong bootloader cua win 7
<vubuntor434> hjhj
<vubuntor434> vi chi co ban 8.04 moi chuyen phan vung rieng thanh cong
<vubuntor434> ban 10.10 k chuyen dc
<C4NoC> cài trong win thì chịu
<vubuntor434> cai` trong win
<vubuntor434> e k co dia trang cung k co usb :(
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC cài trực tiếp, nên chịu
<vubuntor434> e dinh cai ban 8.04 = wubi, sau do chuyen ra rieng, up dan` len 10.10, roi xoa luon win 7
<QuangNguyen> hở hở, update đến bao giờ mới xong nhể
<vubuntor434> anh QuangNguyen giup em vu chuyen phan vung rieng nhe
<QuangNguyen> :|
<vubuntor434> em lam` tu` chieu` wa toi
<vubuntor434> toi' h
<QuangNguyen> mình gà sao bít chỉ bạn
<QuangNguyen> mình cũng mới làm quen với U thôi :(
<vubuntor434> the nay` ne`, ban u 10.10 em chuyen ra phan vung rieng xong, khoi dong lai thi co 1 win 7 va` 1 unknowOS
<vubuntor434> cai unknow do vao` no' bao' bootmgr is missing... Ctrl+Alt+del to restart
<vubuntor460> help me
<vubuntor460> giúp mình với
<vubuntor460> mình cài Ubuntu 10.10 xong
<vubuntor460> khởi động lại không có tùy chọn để vào win 7
<mtngan88> hi
<mtngan88> ai chi cho e cach tao localhost tren ubuntu voi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> tạo localhost là sao
<mtngan88> e muon tao website tren linux
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> thiếu gì
<C4NoC> .g webserver ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<bksupybot> Title: HTTPD - Apache2 Web Server (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> .g web server ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<mtngan88> e tao localhost tren ubuntu desktop
<mtngan88> con cai nay la tren server
<mtngan88> lam sao e chay localhost giong tren win dc
<C4NoC> server trên máy
<mtngan88> e mo localhost tren trinh duyet no ko da
<C4NoC> thì ko là localhost à
<mtngan88> uh
<mtngan88> nhung e e co cai roi apache2
<mtngan88> nhung go localhost tren fifox nhung ko ra
<vubuntor694> 2 ba con, co' ai online khong ?
<vubuntor694> a lo
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor694> C4NoC: a cho em hoi ?  reiserfs co' fai mo? k0 a. ?
<vubuntor694> .w reiserfs
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for reiserfs.
<C4NoC> laf sao?
<vubuntor694> hix, la` hdd cua ? em no' gia` qua' roi`
<vubuntor694> 1 ben em cai lxde ubuntu 10.04 tren phan vung` reiserfs, voi' 40 gb
<vubuntor694> va` cai` FC len phan hdd con` lai. voi' phan vung` brtfs
<vubuntor694> nhung khi cat' data tu` lubuntu ve` FC thi` no' chay. lau wa'
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor694> e reset may' va` hdd bi. bad sector, bios cung~ k0 nhan. ra
<vubuntor694> nobawk: giup' e
<vubuntor694> o? bi. bad sector nang.
<C4NoC> bad sector còn đòi gì nữa
<nobawk> nâu nâu
<vubuntor694> em co' noi' la` recovery data dau :D
<nobawk> mua ổ cứng mới -> solved
<vubuntor694> em chi? muon' hoi? la` voi' hdd cu~ thi` dang. phan vung` nao` thi` thich' hop.
<C4NoC> phân vùng recycle bin
<vubuntor694> C4NoC: khong giup' duoc .thi thoi sao choc. que em lam` gi :((
<vubuntor694> hdd cu~ om ban' cha? ai mua
<C4NoC> cux rồi thì bỏ đi
<C4NoC> xài nó lăn ra chết rồi khóc
<nobawk> bad rồi thì bỏ đi
<nobawk> bán mất giá lắm
<vubuntor694> nobawk: C4NoC can ban? la` khong con` dat' nua~
<vubuntor694> thi` moi' can` cai' hdd cu~ chu'
<vubuntor694> bb, em di an com da~
<mtngan88> heheh
<mtngan88> e lam dc roi
<mtngan88> cam on  moi nguoi nha
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ai đây?
<vubuntor860> Có ai cho em biết làm thế nào để dùng VPS trên ubuntu không
<vubuntor860> Có ai cho em biết làm thế nào để dùng VPS WINDOW trên ubuntu không
<C4NoC> vps windows là cái gì
<vubuntor860> :|
<vubuntor860> Máy chủ ảo window server 2008
<C4NoC> thì cài virtualbox lên cài
<vubuntor860> Có được không
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor860> Chỉ là cái remote của window thôi ý !
<vubuntor860> Ý em là vậy
<vubuntor860> Cái file remote desktop của window ý !
<vubuntor860> Dùng nó để remote VPS
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> remote desktop?
<C4NoC> xài vncviewer ấy
<vubuntor061> em xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor061> co ai giup em van de nay khong?
<vubuntor061> tinh hinh la cong ty em co cai o du lieu chung muon truy cap vao do thong qua ip va phai co user va pass
<vubuntor061> tren ubuntu phai lam nhu the nao ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> truy cập bằng cái gì chứ
<vubuntor061> a co nguoi tra loi roi
<vubuntor061> xin chao bac
<vubuntor061> em dang dung ubuntu ma khong vao cai o du lieu ay duoc
<vubuntor061> cai o du lieu ay no co ip rieng tren mang lan cong ty em
<vubuntor061> ben window ay
<vubuntor061> chi can vao run go dia chi ip/share folder
<vubuntor061> roi nhap user va pass la duoc
<vubuntor061> ben ubuntu nay khong biet lam the nao ca
<vubuntor061> em la linh moi
<C4NoC> giờ đang ở trong cty hay ở ngoài?
<vubuntor061> em dang o cong ty
<C4NoC> vậy mở nautilus lên
<vubuntor061> ok
<C4NoC> gõ vào address bar: smb://ip
<C4NoC> smb://ip/share
<C4NoC> dạng thế
<vubuntor061> cai nautilus cua em khong thay thanh go dia chi
<vubuntor061> tiep dia bac oi
<C4NoC> ctrl-L
<C4NoC> để nó hiện ra
<vubuntor061> em go nhu the nay: smb://172.24.53.50/staff ma khong duoc
<vubuntor061> em da cai samba roi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ko được à
<vubuntor061> vang
<C4NoC> vô lý nhỉ
<C4NoC> default là có mà
<vubuntor061> cai folder share nay cong ty em co pass
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> gõ đúng nó tự hỏi pass
<vubuntor061> user
<vubuntor061> cam on bac nhe
<vubuntor061> bo tay
<C4NoC> laf sao?
<C4NoC> ko được à
<vubuntor061> khong duoc bac ah
<C4NoC> nó có hiện lên gì ko
<vubuntor061> vao duoc dia chi ip day
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> sao nữa
<vubuntor061> co 4 thu muc
<vubuntor061> nhu cai thu muc an
<vubuntor061> thi chang thay dau
<vubuntor061> cai o du  lieu ay co 4 thu muc
<C4NoC> uhm
<vubuntor061> vao thi co moi thu muc thoi
<C4NoC> tức là đã vào được rồi
<C4NoC> thư mục ẩn mà còn đòi thấy?
<vubuntor061> con 3 cai thu muc em can thi chang thay dau
<C4NoC> cứ gõ tên nó vào
<vubuntor061> khong phai thu muc an
<vubuntor061> ma thu muc em can
<C4NoC> vô lý nhỉ
<C4NoC> đã thấy được như vậy
<C4NoC> là đã chạy rồi
<C4NoC> gõ vào cho nó hỏi username /pass
<vubuntor061> khong anh ah
<vubuntor061> no xong thang vao luon
<C4NoC> nói chung là nó đã chạy
<C4NoC> còn lại là gõ đúng path
<C4NoC> và nhập user/pass
<C4NoC> với cấu hình bên đó
<vubuntor061> vang em cam on bac
<vubuntor061> hom nay de em hoi IT ben em the nao?
<vubuntor781> a lo, co' ai hoc.ve` java o? day k0?
<vubuntor781> a lo, co' ai to` mo` ve` java k0 nhi ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor224: wha?
<GeekComp> vubuntor460: wha?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-15
<vubuntor685> cho em hỏi: hiện nay nên sử dung phiên bản ubuntu nào, download tại đâu có được ubuntu chuẩn
<codai2810> vubuntor685: 10.04 ~~ ổn định
<codai2810> vubuntor685: hoặc đợi vài hôm nữa ra bản chính thức của 11.04 ~~ mới nhất
<codai2810> .g ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> .g ubuntu download
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vubuntor685> cám ơn các anh chị
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> vubuntor685: download ở link trên
<vubuntor101> em sài ubuntu 10.04 muốn có tiếng việt thì làm sau
<C4NoC> .g ibus-unikey
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/
<bksupybot> Title: ibus-unikey - Vietnamese IM Engine for ibus - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<C4NoC> .g ibus-unikey ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.ngohaibac.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-ibus-unikey-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Howto Install Vietnamese Input Method ibus-unikey in Ubuntu (at www.ngohaibac.com)
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> à đấy
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor101
<ubot2> vubuntor101: please see above
<vubuntor101> không ý em là việt hóa ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor372> vietnam
<Lokiheero> campuchia
<vubuntor372> chao
<Lokiheero> !hi | vubuntor372
<ubot2> vubuntor372: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor372> Ban giup toi ve Ubuntu duoc khong?
<vietred> !ask | vubuntor372
<ubot2> vubuntor372: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor372> Minh moi su dung thu Ubuntu. Nhưng chua co tai lieu huong dan. Ban co the hướng dẫn Minh cấu hình địa chỉ IP cho máy mình.
<vietred> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor101> cho mình hỏi việt hóa ubuntu 10.04 thì lam sau
<C4NoC> chọn language
<C4NoC> đổi sang vietnamese
<vietred> administration -> language support -> vietnamese
<vubuntor101> đã vào system - administration - language support nhưng ko thấy mục tiếng việt
<vietred> thế thì bạn chọn install/remove language đi
<vubuntor101> ok
<vubuntor101> duoc rồi
<vubuntor101> cám ơn bạn
<vietred> ko có chi :)
<vubuntor101> í mà ko xong rùi - sau cái việt nam trong language nó mờ xuống ko cho chọn thay đổi vậy
<vubuntor895> hi
<vubuntor895> Toi co the dung chuong trinh check mail nao de co the lay mail tu Exchange Server
<C4NoC> thunderbird
<C4NoC> claw mail
<vubuntor895> Toi thu dung Evolution nhung phien ban nay khong ho tro Exchange 2007
<C4NoC> exchange nó xài như thế nào mà ko hỗ trợ
<vubuntor895> không enable pop3
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor784> alo
<vubuntor784> co ai cho minh hoi ti duoc ko
<vubuntor784> mình cài ubuntu 10
<vubuntor784> không nhận wifi giờ làm sao
<vubuntor784> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor784: khóc đi
<codai2810> _Tux_: phũ phàng nhỉ
<vubuntor889> co' ai co' the chi em cach hide cai thanh panel doc. ben trai' cua ubuntu 10.10 netbook dc k
<v0ld3m0rt248> sdfasdf
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g sử dụng unity
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://diendan.zing.vn/vng/showthread.php?p=3807567633
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g dùng giao diện unity trên ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://congdongthongtin.com/2011/01/15/unity-2d-giao-dien-the-he-moi-cho-ubuntu-10-10-va-11-04-da-xuat-hien/
<bksupybot> Title: Unity 2D: Giao diện thế hệ mới cho Ubuntu 10.10 và 11.04 đã xuất hiện | Thông tin tức công nghệ tải phần mềm ứng dụng cho di động miễn phí mới nhất (at congdongthongtin.com)
<v0ld3m0rt248> http://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-vn.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D54%26t%3D13361&ei=7PenTZryGIywvgPSrMCECg&usg=AFQjCNGe38kdVfr_bm4QWt_HokYl368MuQ&sig2=uxNjDZOhzbg49lDfQAVUpQ
<bksupybot> Title: Thử nghiệm Ubuntu với 3 giao diện: GNOME, UNITY, LXDE - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor889> em cai` macbuntu ma`
<C4NoC> vubuntor889: xài bản netbook à
<vubuntor889> da.
<vubuntor889> khong hieu sao no' van` con` thanh panel ben trai'
<vubuntor889> xau' wa'
<vubuntor889> anh xem hinh` nay` se` ro~
<vubuntor889> http://farm3.anhso.net/upload/20110415/14/o/anhso-145441_Screenshot.jpg
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor101, mở panel ra xem
<v0ld3m0rt248> chắc là unity thui
<C4NoC> http://maketecheasier.com/13-ways-to-customize-ubuntu-netbook-remix-for-better-usability/2010/02/07
<C4NoC> đọc cái này xem
<bksupybot> Title: 13 Ways To Customize Ubuntu Netbook Remix For Better Usability (at maketecheasier.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor889: coi thử có ko
<vubuntor889> k co' roi :|
<vubuntor889> cái này là do máy em lỗi, hay là do bản netbook nó bị vậy vậy a?
<C4NoC> thế vứt cái unity đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor889: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654490
<C4NoC> đọc trong đó xem
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu netbook remix] how can i remove or disable panel which is left on screen - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor889>  Right click over a blank area on the panel. In the menu that pops up, click on "Delete this panel"...poof!
<vubuntor889> nhưng mà em chuột hải không được
<vubuntor889> nhưng mà em chuột phải không được
<v0ld3m0rt248> vậy click chuột trải mở chuột coltrol ra xem
<vubuntor589> alo
<vubuntor589> em là người hỏi về thanh panel hồi nãy đây
<vubuntor589> em làm theo cách trong login sceen chọn ubuntu desktop edition, bây giờ k còn thanh panel bên trái nữa
<vubuntor589> nhưng mà
<vubuntor589> tất cả các windows đều k còn cái thanh có 4 nút đóng, thu nhỏ, phóng to, gì đó nữa
<v0ld3m0rt248> thì xem trong system > windows gì gì đó
<v0ld3m0rt248> tốt nhát là nên thử ở user thường
<vubuntor589> hjz, em h bật bất kỳ 1 cửa sổ của chương trình nao lên cũng k tắt đc hay thu nhỏ nó lại đc
<vubuntor589> bật windows manager lên mà sao chả thấy nó chạy gì
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chạy metacity
<v0ld3m0rt248> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor589> k thấy thay đổi gì ca :|
<vubuntor589> ai hướng dẫn em cụ thể đc k ạ, em mới biết linux đc 3 ngày :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> tìm đọc cuốn giáo trình ubuntu tiếng việt
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g giáo trình ubuntu toàn tập tiếng việt
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://freecode.vn/for@um/showthread.php?41361-Gi%C3%A1o-tr%C3%ACnh-Ubuntu-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t-to%C3%A0n-t%E1%BA%ADp-h%C3%ACnh-minh-ho%E1%BA%A1-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Anh
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg | vubuntor589
<ubot2> vubuntor589: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor589> cái đó thì tất nhiên, nhưng hiện tại em phải làm sao với đống chương trình, cửa sổ bật lên rồi không tắt đc
<vubuntor589> a được rồi
<vubuntor589> hihi
<vubuntor589> em chỉnh ở compiz
<vubuntor101> ubuntu 10.04 muốn nhìn thấy các thư mục sharing trên win thì làm sau an/chị
<nobawk> mở nautilus
<nobawk> ấn Ctrl + L
<nobawk> gõ vào smb://ip-address
<vubuntor101> cám ơn
<vubuntor165> hi các bạn, mình gặp một chút vấn đề với mysqladmin cài trên ubuntu
<vubuntor165> mysql -u root
<vubuntor165> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<vubuntor165> nó trả về như vậy :(
<vubuntor165> bạn nào giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor165: google đi bạn
<C4NoC> set pass cho root
<_Tux_> 4rum có topic bàn về cái này kĩ rồi
<vubuntor165> mình thử làm theo hướng dẫn ở mấy forum
<vubuntor165> nhưng hầu hết là các bạn ấy k nói rõ
<vubuntor165> để mình thử tìm lại trong ubuntuvn xem sao
<vubuntor165> mấy forum nc ngoài nói mờ quá :(
<vubuntor165> ok rồi
<vubuntor165> mình dung -p
<vubuntor165> để enter pass sau :)
<vubuntor165> thanks :)
<vubuntor470> có ai không ah
<vubuntor470> cho em hoi tí
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor289> chả là tớ vừa cài ubuntu bản 10.04
<vubuntor289> mọi thứ rất hoàn hảo
<vubuntor289> ngoại trừ việc ko nghe đc nhạc trên mp3 zing
<vubuntor289> mong mọi người chỉ giúp tớ với
<vubuntor289> mặc dù tớ đã cài adobe flash
<kid__> .g không nghe được mp3 zing
<bkphenny> kid__: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=6569
<bksupybot> Title: không nghe được nhạc trên mp3.zing - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor289: dùng Windows nghe :D
<vubuntor289> nói nhu bác thì mắc công cài u làm gì
<vubuntor289> rồi mắc công hỏi làm gì :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor289: mình có xài Ubuntu đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<nobawk> vubuntor289: chắc chắn hông?
<nobawk> mình chạy ầm ầm mà ta
<vubuntor739> co ai giúp minh khoi dong iptables trong ubuntu 10.10 ko. trong ubuntu 10.10 ko nhan cau lenh service iptables srart
<nobawk> cài iptables chưa
<vubuntor739> uj
<vubuntor739> apt-get install iptables
<vubuntor739> nhung ko dung may cau lenh service dc
<nobawk> sudo /etc/init.d/iptables start?
<vubuntor739> trong etc ko co lun ban a
<vubuntor739> minh dung thu uj
<vubuntor739> nhung van vay
<nobawk> cài iđc chưa?
<vubuntor739> dc ujma
<vubuntor739> vao manager co het uj
<nobawk> thế có thể ubuntu có cái tên khác
<vubuntor739> dung uj
<vubuntor739> van de la cho do
<vubuntor739> co ai bik
<vubuntor739> giup minh voi
<nobawk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  [23:04]
<bksupybot> Title: IPTables HowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor739> tai lieu do ko day khoi dong
<vubuntor622> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-16
<vubuntor605> em khong hieu gi ve he dieu hanh ubuntu nho cac anh giup do
<vubuntor605> em muon cai dat va su dung co nhu windows 2000 ko?
<vubuntor279> ai chỉ em cái vụ cube desktop với
<vubuntor279> em cài macbuntu 10.10
<vubuntor279> không có ai àk
 * kid__ hem dùng macbuntu
<vubuntor279> thế a có biết làm thế nào để có desktop 6 mặt k
 * kid__ dùng compiz
<vubuntor279> a hướng dẫn chi tiết đc k, em mới cài ubuntu hôm wa, mù tịt hoàn toàn
<kid__> !compiz
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<kid__> .g cài compiz
<bkphenny> kid__: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=566
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt compiz function - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor279: chịu khó search trong diễn đàn ý
<kid__> có nhiều bài lắm
<vubuntor279> dạ
<vubuntor279> em vẫn k thể tạo đc 6 mặt
<vubuntor279> có a nào chỉ chi tiết e cái đc k
<QuangNguyen> :-D
<vubuntor671> có ai xài thanh docky không em hỏi xíu
<vubuntor671> không còn ai àk
<_Tux_> vubuntor671: uhm, không còn ai
<vubuntor671> a tux giúp em 2 vấn đề nhé
<vubuntor651> may anh oi cho em hoi nay ti coi
<vubuntor651> ma tai khoan user thuong minh nang cap no len la giong root dc khong vay
<vubuntor651> alo
<codai2810> vubuntor651: System >> Administrator >> users anh groups >>
<vubuntor651> roi sao nua ha
<vubuntor651> root nao o dau kong hien ra sao biet group nao
<codai2810> manage group để xem các nhóm user
<vubuntor651> hihi
<Maverick> cho mình hỏi cái cách mount file iso trong ubuntu dùng lệnh gì nhỉ
<xcode[zZ]> mount -o loop [ten file iso] [ten thu muc]
<Maverick> tên file iso hoặc tên thư mục hay là đường dẫn tới ISO
<xcode[zZ]> thay  ten = duong dan/ten
<_Tux_> Maverick: mount -o loop ~/PorN/MariaOlala.iso /media/Dành_Cho_Trẻ_Em
<Maverick> :))
<Maverick> à 10.10 có gnome 3 chưa nhỉ
<Maverick> thấy trên mạng người ta cài được mà mình thì chịu
<vubuntor230> chao cac ban. Xin cho hoi minh co hai he dieu han tren may ma mac dinh la ubuntu, gio minh muon win 7 la mac dinh co ban nao biet chi giup minh voi
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<nobawk> đọc cái đó
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor933> hi
<vubuntor786> Các anh ơi cho em hỏi làm sao để cài driver trên ubuntu vậy? Sao em nhấp vô file driver không chạy được mà nó còn báo lỗi nữa?
<xcode> driver gì thế bạn
<vubuntor786> driver màn hình, mạng...
<xcode> mạng thì bạn xem ở
<xcode> http://linuxwireless.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Welcome - Linux Wireless (at linuxwireless.org)
<vubuntor786> uhm cám ơn
<_Tux_> móa
<_Tux_> nay mấy band hát như sh!t
<_Tux_> chẳng được bài mịa nào ra hồn
<_Tux_> nói chung là thiếu lửa vãi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-17
<vubuntor252> các anh giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor252> grub của em bị điên rôi
<vubuntor252> lúc boot, grub hiện lên nhưng không hiện ra menu lựa chọn hệ điều hành
<vubuntor252> em thử boot vào live cd của ubuntu để khôi phục lại grub nhưng không được
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: thông báo vô nghĩa thế ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: không được như thế nào ?
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> đọc cái đó rồi restore lại grub xem sao
<vubuntor252> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595037/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor252> lúc em chroot vào ubuntu
<vubuntor252> rồi update grub thì nó báo thế này ạ
<vubuntor252> không vào được là nó chỉ hiện lên cái dấu nhắc grub> với một câu đại loại là ấn tab để hiện lên các command
<_Tux_> !fix grub1
<ubot2> Factoid 'fix grub1' not found
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor440> em da lam theo cac bai huong dan trong forum ve cai bo go cho ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor440> nhung cai scim hay ibus deu khong go duoc tieng Viet
<vubuntor440> gio phai lam cach nao a?
<_Tux_> vubuntor440: khóc
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> bấm alt-space nó có hiện ra ibus không?
<vubuntor440> no co hinh ban phim tren goc phai a
<CoconutCrab> hay ctrl-space ấy nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> ừm, bấm vào đó có unikey chưa?
<vubuntor440> bam vao no co tuy chon ibus a
<CoconutCrab> ừ, chọn ibus xem?
<vubuntor440> roi a
<CoconutCrab> gõ thử xem?
<vubuntor440> kho6ng ra a
<vubuntor440> :((
<CoconutCrab> gõ vni à?
<vubuntor440> em ko thay cho nao chon vni hay telex
<vubuntor440> ma go telex no cung ko ra
<vubuntor440> :-s
<CoconutCrab> gõ telex thử xem?
<vubuntor440> telex cung ko dc a
 * CoconutCrab cũng chịu cái ubuntu 10.10 
<vubuntor440> :(( cam on anh
<Samaclacda> Hey
<debtrai> ha
 * debtrai hết bia
<vubuntor330> may anh cho em hoi danh lenh fdisk -| hien ra sao mih biet thuoc (hd0,3) hay la hd may
<_Tux_> vubuntor330: grub mấy ? Ubuntu ver nhiêu ?
<vubuntor330> 2
<_Tux_> vậy thì /dev/sdx
<vubuntor330> vang
<_Tux_> /dev/sdxY
<_Tux_> thì x là a,b,c,d
<vubuntor330> roi sao ma xac dinh ha anh
<_Tux_> tương ứng với 0 -> 4
<_Tux_> còn Y là phân vùng đằng sau
<_Tux_> số nhiêu cứ thế mà táng
<vubuntor330> dev/sda1
<_Tux_> (hd0,1)
<vubuntor330> grub2 la bat dau la 1 ha
<vubuntor330> con grub thuong la danh lenh fdisk -| la hien hd ha anh
<_Tux_> yes
<_Tux_> vubuntor330: fdisk -l
<_Tux_> chứ không phải -|
<vubuntor330> vang
<vubuntor330> ma em noi dung khong ha nah
<_Tux_> list partition
<vubuntor330> sao list anh
<_Tux_> f*ck!!!
<vubuntor330> lenh gi ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor330: chạy lệnh fdisk -l là list partition còn gi
<_Tux_> bực mình
<vubuntor330> uh
<vubuntor330> anh nong tanh wua
<vubuntor021> các anh cho em hỏi chút về grub
<vubuntor021> em cài ubuntu + fedora + win7
<vubuntor021> hôm qua em cài grub-customizer vào ubuntu rồi dùng nó để nghịch
<vubuntor021> xóa bớt mấy cái như recovery mode
<vubuntor021> nhưng không hiểu sao khi khởi động thì mất luôn cả menu ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: ngon
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor021> giờ khởi động grub chỉ còn lại mỗi fedora với windows
<_Tux_> khéo xóa hết kernel rồi cũng lên :D
<vubuntor021> em dùng livecd ubuntu chroot vào để update lại grub nhưng vẫn không được
<vubuntor021> khi update grub thì nó báo vẫn tìm thấy kernel của ubuntu và báo install completed, không có lỗi
<vubuntor021> nhưng mà vẫn không thấy menu boot của ubuntu
<vubuntor021> làm sao để sửa ạ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: chroot
<_Tux_> rồi cài lại kernel
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: ai bảo vui tính
<_Tux_> xóa hết kernel đi
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor021> cài thế nào ạ?
<vubuntor021> hic
<_Tux_> vubuntor021: sudo apt-get install linux-image gì gì đó
<_Tux_> tab tab mấy cái coi sao
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor021> dạ
<vubuntor021> để em thử
<vubuntor089> GẤP....GẤP...mình vừa cài ubuntu xong, vào update manage để update thì báo lỗi khong update được, ban nào rành thì giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor089: gấp nhờ
 * _Tux_ đợi ubuntu chết hẳn thì giúp
<_Tux_> khá»­a khá»­a khá»­a
<vubuntor089> trời, không ai jup dc mình à
<vubuntor089> help me
<vubuntor047> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595145/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor047> _Tux_: em chroot vào ubuntu thử install kernel nhưng nó báo là kernel đã được cài rồi
<vubuntor047> em update grub thì nó báo thế này
<vubuntor047> _Tux_: nhưng mà khi khởi động lại thì không thấy menu ubuntu đâu cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor047: lol
<_Tux_> thế cài fedora trước hay sau khi cài ubuntu
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor022> may anh cho em hoi lai cai nay
<vubuntor022> sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor022> "/dev/sda1 2 2550 20473985 f W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda2 * 2551 7295 38114212+ 7 HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda5 2 1021 8193118+ 7 HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda6 1022 1192 1367040 82 Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda7 1192 2550 10912768 83 Linux"
<vubuntor022> no ra nhu vay
<vubuntor022> "/dev/sda5" co phai ha "hd0,5"
<vubuntor022> moi nguoi oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: phải
<vubuntor022> hoi nay em hoi anh do anh
<vubuntor022> em lam menu boot  live cd boot vao no khong tim thay file ne
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: ???
<vubuntor022> tux:ben U no hien o dia sda5 ten la DATA
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: oh sh!t
<_Tux_> thế nó là phân vùng ntfs ?
<vubuntor022> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=15052&p=131135#p131135
<bksupybot> Title: Thêm các 'menu cứu hộ' vào boot menu (grub2-ubuntu) . - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor022> vang
<vubuntor022> tux:anh xem ho em voi
<vubuntor022> em gan lam xong roi em moi ngu anh giup em voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: ....
<_Tux_> có insmod ntfs chưa
<_Tux_> ở chỗ menu ấ
<vubuntor022> cho nao em khong hieu
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: cho xin cái menu đi :D
<vubuntor022> menuentry "LiveCD - Ubuntu" { set isofile="/rescue/natty-desktop-i386.iso" loopback loop (hd0,5)$isofile linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile noprompt noeject initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz }
<vubuntor022> phai nay khong anh
<vubuntor022> tux:anh dau roi
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: nhìn loạn vậy
<vubuntor022> giong tren dien dan ma anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: nhưng mà là ntfs
<_Tux_> thì nó phải install module để nó nhận ntfs đã
<_Tux_> kia là ext thì không cần
<vubuntor022> ok
<vubuntor022> vay huong dan em install module
<_Tux_> quên mất cái lệnh chính xác là gì rồi
<_Tux_> insmod ntfs thì phải
<_Tux_> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: đúng nó rồi đấy
<_Tux_> trong cái menuentry trươc đoạn set
<_Tux_> thì thêm dòng insmod ntfs xem sao
<vubuntor022> de em thu co gi em tro lai anh giup em nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: ok
<vubuntor022> cam on anh truoc
<vubuntor224> tux:khong dc anh oi
<vubuntor224> no van nhu vay ha
<vubuntor224> huhuhu
<_Tux_> vubuntor224: vậy mình chịu
<_Tux_> mà set root thử chưa
<vubuntor224> la sao nua ha anh
<vubuntor224> set root
<vubuntor224> ????
<vubuntor224> buon thiet ca tieng ma khong lam dc chan qua ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor224: đọc về grub2 đi
<_Tux_> mình đang bận chút
<vubuntor224> vang
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-09
<vubuntor607> Hi, tôi có 1 file .sh nhỏ như sau : source='/home/Downloading'  ls -Fd $source/* | sort  -k8 > listphim.txt. File này chạy tốt trên ubuntu server 11.04 nhưng khi tôi nâng cấp lên 11.10 thì nó không chạy được toàn báo lỗi không có File trong $source. Nhờ các bạn xem giúp
<FatCrab> thư mục đó còn nguyên?
<vubuntor607> vẫn đang còn mà bạn
<FatCrab> nó ghi hẳn cái $source ra?
<vubuntor607>  /*: No such file or directory/Downloading
<vubuntor607> thông báo lỗi của nó đây
<vubuntor607> vd: source ='/media/data/data' thì nó báo lỗi là  /*: No such file or directory/data
<vubuntor607> trog khi đó folder data rất nhiều dữ liệu
<FatCrab> hmm
<FatCrab> có thừa dấu cách ' ' nào không?
<vubuntor607> không bạn ạ\
<vubuntor607> không có dấu cách
<FatCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<FatCrab> bạn paste nguyên văn lên đó
<vubuntor607> ok
<vubuntor607> source='/media/data/data' #source1='/home/Seed' #source2='/home/tmp' ls -Fd $source/* | sort  -k8 > listphim07042012.txt #ls -Fd $source1/* | sort  -k8 >> listphim.txt #ls -Fd $source2/* | sort  -k8 >> listphim.txt
<FatCrab> paste lên đó rồi bỏ vô đây chứ...
<vubuntor607> mình chưa hiểu ý bạn
<vubuntor607> run sh rồi dán báo lỗi lên 4r ?
<FatCrab> thôi
<FatCrab> vào cái trang kia
<FatCrab> paste.ubuntu.com
<FatCrab> paste nội dung vào
<FatCrab> rồi đưa link trên đó vào đây
<vubuntor607> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921186/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor607> @FatCrab: bạn có thấy bị lỗi trong script đó ko ?
<FatCrab> không, chạy tốt
<vubuntor607> nhưng nó lại không chạy trên hệ thông của mình thế mới lạ
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/home/sumin# sh scanlist.sh /*: No such file or directory/data
<FatCrab> trong cái thư mục /media/data/data kia có những thư mục con nào?
<vubuntor607> nhiều lắm
<vubuntor607> nó là dữ liệu của mình mà
<FatCrab> bỏ cái $source/* vào trong ngoặc kép xem
<n2i> vubuntor607: có chắc chắn trên hệ thống của bạn tồn tại cái thư mục /media/data/data?
<vubuntor607> có chứ
<vubuntor115> Chào cả nhà, muốn tạo FTP account để sử dụng 1 thư mục nhất định, vd: upload, thì phải làm sao, mình mới dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/home/sumin# cd /media/data/data/ root@torrent:/media/data/data#
<n2i> chi mà xài root ghê quá vậy! :3
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/home/sumin# sh scanlist.sh /*: No such file or directory/data
<vubuntor115> Chào cả nhà, muốn tạo FTP account cho phép sử dụng 1 folder nhất định, vd: upload, thì phải làm sao, help!!! mình mới dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor607> vừa bỏ ngoặc kép theo ý của bạn
<FatCrab> vubuntor607: invoke nó với /* làm gì?
<vubuntor607> nó vẫn báo lỗi như thế
<n2i> vubuntor115: cấu hình một ftp server, như vsftpd chẳng hạn
<FatCrab> cứ chạy thẳng nó thôi chứ
<vubuntor607> do có nhiều folder cần chạy mà bạn
<n2i> :3
<n2i> thì chúng cũng nằm trong thư mục đó thôi
<FatCrab> cái $source/* bao gồm nó rồi còn gì
<n2i> muốn ls tất cả các thư mục con trong nó thì xài thêm -R hoặc -r (tùy)
<vubuntor607> như vậy ko cần /* hay sao bạn nhỉ
<FatCrab> không
<vubuntor115> cấu hình FTP server rồi, nhưng mình chỉ muốn 1 account FTP được phép upload file vào 1 folder do mình tạo sẵn
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/home/sumin# sh scanlist.sh : No such file or directoryta/data
<vubuntor607> vẫn bị lỗi
<FatCrab> ta/data
<n2i> "directoryta/data" <-- là cái chi chi :3
<FatCrab> trong đó có thư mục có dấu cách hả?
<vubuntor607> có khả năng có
<vubuntor607> @n2i : http://paste.ubuntu.com/921186/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> vậy thì bỏ $source vào " " thử
<n2i> vubuntor115: tìm hướng dẫn cấu hình vsftpd đi bạn
<vubuntor607> bỏ vào rồi vẫn bị lỗi đó bạn
<FatCrab> ls -Fd "$source/*"  <---
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> biosoup cơ à
<vubuntor607> @biospup: vân lỗi bạn ơi
<vubuntor607>  ls -Fd "$source/*" | sort  -k8 > listphim07042012.txt
<biosoup> vậy thêm -r vào và bỏ cái /* đi
<n2i> vubuntor607: nó thông báo gì?
<n2i> "$source"/
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/home/sumin# sh scanlist.sh /*: No such file or directory/data
<n2i> hem phải "$source/*"
<vubuntor607> ok
<n2i> làm như anh biosoup nói á.
<vubuntor607> mình làm như bạn n2i nói vẫn bị lỗi
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/home/sumin# sh scanlist.sh /*: No such file or directory/data
<biosoup> haiz
 * biosoup lăn đi
<n2i> vubuntor607: ls hộ cái folder bạn cần list cái
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/media/data/data# ls 200.Pounds.Beauty.2006.BluRay.720p.DTS.x264-CHD A.Gang.Story.2011.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-HDChina A.Separation.2011.720p.BluRay.x264.AC3-HDChina Birdsong.2012.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-HDChina Capitaes.da.Areia.2012.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-HDChina Chinatown 1974 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP Crazy.Horse.Forever.Crazy.2011.HDTV.720p.x264-TBO.mkv Disclosure.1994.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-HDChina Fallen.Angels.1995
 * n2i hay nhỉ, sao lại no such, mà cái "directory/data" là chỗ nào :3
<vubuntor607> chắc data sau /media/data
 * n2i thấy nếu xài -d thì phải có /* :3
 * biosoup quên hết bash rồi, lăn đây
<vubuntor607> nó báo lỗi thế
<vubuntor607>  /*: No such file or directory/data
<vubuntor607> nếu đưa /*
<n2i> bạn thử lại từ bash luôn đi, script để sau.
<n2i> mình thấy hơi kì, cái thông báo cũng thế :3
<vubuntor607> @biosoup $ n2i
 * biosoup thua, không sờ vào shell bao giờ
<vubuntor607> mình vừa được 1 bạn hỗ trợ, đã chạy đc
<biosoup> viết lại kiểu khác đi
<biosoup> okay
<biosoup> tốt
 * biosoup lăn đi
<vubuntor607> dùng dos2unix để chuyển định dạng file script đó về đúng với linux
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor607> root@torrent:/home/sumin# dos2unix scanlist.sh dos2unix: converting file scanlist.sh to Unix format ... root@torrent:/home/sumin# ./scanlist.sh root@torrent:/home/sumin# ls
<n2i> thế hóa ra bạn lôi nó từ win sang? \r\n :P
<vubuntor607> thì cop qua cop lại mà
 * n2i no more comment :3
<vubuntor607> đâu có nhờ :D
<n2i> vubuntor607: bên kia viết bằng gì? cho nó ENDLINE là \n thôi.
<vubuntor607> tks các bạn đã hỗ trợ
<vubuntor607> thêm vào hay sao bạn n2i
<biosoup> có thấy nàm gì được đâu :3
<n2i> notepad++ làm cái này đẹp lắm, có thêm mấy cái colorscheme nữa, thích
<vubuntor607> mình sửa bằng gedit thấy cũng báo ok rồi mà
 * n2i đừng có xài notepad viết xong rồi sang đây chạy :3
<vubuntor607> ai bik phải định dạng lại
<vubuntor607> :(
<n2i> tất nhiên.
<n2i> lần sau chú ý cái EOL đó là được :)
<vubuntor607> thêm dòng EOL vào hay sao bạn ?
<n2i> hem phải. giờ bạn làm thế này, mở file bằng gedit chẳng hạn. sau đó chọn save as. trong cái dialog ấy, dưới cùng có cái chọn EOL: wins/linux/mac (\r\n, \n, \r)
<vubuntor607> i c
<vubuntor607> tks
<n2i> các IDE hay Editor khác hầu như đều có cái để chuyển đổi cái biến EOL này, tạm gọi là set line ending, thường dễ kiếm trong menu nào đó.
<CoconutCrab> sed
<vubuntor121> em mới dùng fedora 16, em cài driver card ati nhiều cách mà bị lỗi, các anh hướng dẫn em với !
<BioSoup> dùng driver mặc định cũng được rồi mà? :-/
<vubuntor121> anh nói rõ cho em chút đi ạ, em mới dùng
<vubuntor121> mặc định là sao
<BioSoup> tức là bình thường cài vào có driver rồi
<BioSoup> cài nữa làm gì
<vubuntor121> à
<vubuntor121> lệnh kiểm tra là đã nhận card chưa thì mình gõ sao anh :D
<BioSoup> có hiện ra trình duyệt là có rồi
<BioSoup> khỏi lo
<BioSoup> nếu không có thì nó chả hiện ra gì đâu
<vubuntor121> nhưng em cài shell extension ko được anh ơi
<BioSoup> vào ờ...system, xem thử xem rendering là cái gì
<vubuntor121> dạ
 * BioSoup không nhớ chính xác vì không thích và không dùng gnome
<C4NoC> ya
 * C4NoC cũng bỏ gnome roài
<v0ld3m0rt248> n0bawk: có ngân hàng nào cho mở tài khoản giao dịch paypal nhanh k0 ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> nhanh vs rẻ
<vubuntor172> Các bạn cho mình hỏi: mình vừa đọc bài viết "[HOT HOT] Nguyên nhân của hiện tượng nóng máy, hao pin". Vậy nếu mình mua 1 cái laptop ở VN mà họ ghi HDH là PC DOS thì có bị hiện tượng này không. Mình tìm mãi trên mạng mà không thấy câu trả lời. thks
<n2i> vubuntor172: nãy có thấy mấy mesg của mình không nhỉ? :)
<n2i> bị dis net :(
<vubuntor172> không thấy msg nào car:(
<n2i> theo mình thì ko
<n2i> mình có xài Ubuntu trên một chiếc Dell Inspiron 14R. chẳng hề hấn chi cả.
<n2i> đã từng cài gentoo lên con đó, cũng rất đẹp.
<n2i> Nó vốn đi với FreeDOS.
<vubuntor172> Ông anh mình trước mua 1 cái Inspiron 15R còn không cài nổi ubuntu cơ
<vubuntor172> nếu mình nhớ không nhầm thì nó là Dell Inspiron N5110
<n2i> why not?
<n2i> mai nói chuyện tiếp nhé
<vubuntor172> Mình cũng không biết. Mình cài cho máy mình thì ngon lành. Còn cài cho máy đấy thì không chạy nổi
<n2i> giờ phải đi ngủ rồi :)
<vubuntor172> ok
<n2i> kì lạ :|
<vubuntor172> thks
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-10
<vubuntor442> em hiện mới sử dụng ubuntu, hiện tại thì đang dùng bản 11.10, trong quá trình sử dụng thì em kết nối wifi cũng như 3g bình thường những hôm nay lên phòn mày của trường
<vubuntor442> em kết nối mạng lan để vào internet ko được
<vubuntor442> đã đọc các topic hướng dẫn tại forum và áp dụng tất cả
<vubuntor442> nhưng vẫn không được
<vubuntor442> xin nhận được sự trợ giúp :(
<vubuntor442> :(
<vubuntor442> ko có ai sao?
<vubuntor442> not english
<vubuntor217> mấy bác cho hỏi còn áo U 12.04 ko
<vubuntor217> offl 12.04 cụ thể thế nào vậy
<n0bawk> trong TPHCM còn
<n0bawk> hn hết rồi
<n0bawk> chi tiết liên hệ người làm áo trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor217> cảm ơn n0bawk
<vubuntor217> mình lại ở hn chứ :(
<vubuntor308> hello
<vubuntor308> xin chao
<vubuntor308> khi dung lenh make no bao loi
<vubuntor308> co anh/chi nao biet loi khi bien dich tu source thi chi gium minh voi
<vubuntor308> make  all-recursive make[1]: Entering directory `/home/hero/Downloads/llk_linux-2.3beta1' Making all in po make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hero/Downloads/llk_linux-2.3beta1/po' make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'. make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hero/Downloads/llk_linux-2.3beta1/po' Making all in include make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hero/Downloads/llk_linux-2.3beta1/include' make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'. 
<vubuntor308> main.c: In function ‘main’: main.c:2323: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments main.c:2332: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘esd_open_sound’ main.c:2334: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘esd_close’ make[2]: *** [main.o] Error 1 make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hero/Downloads/llk_linux-2.3beta1/src' make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/her
<vubuntor308> hello
<vubuntor308> anybody here ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor308: nobody home
<hieunguyen> alo
<hieunguyen> co aiko?
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor308> co ai khong vay
<hieunguyen> Mình sắp mua máy in hóa đơn (cỗng USB), mà loại máy in đó không có driver cho linux, vậy có nên liều mua về sài ko? :|
<BioSoup> không
<BioSoup> tốt nhất nên dùng HP :)
<BioSoup> mà máy in hiệu gì lại không có cho linux?
<hieunguyen> hiệu zonerich
<vubuntor308> hieu nay la nhi
<C4NoC> :|
<BioSoup> chửa nghe bao giờ luôn
<hieunguyen> máy in hóa đơn
<hieunguyen> giống như ở siêu thị ấy
<BioSoup> thế thua
<vubuntor308> chi chay duoc tren windows thoi ah
<vubuntor308> biosoup biet cach bien dich tu source khong
<BioSoup> nếu chuyên dụng quá thì chắc liunux không dùng được
<BioSoup> vubuntor308: cái kia bạn tự fix đi, vấn đề lập trình
<vubuntor308> the thi thua roi cai source download tren mang
<vubuntor308> ma minh la dan moi biet sai ubuntu dau co biet lap trinh :(
<BioSoup> thế thì cài từ source làm gì cho mệt?
<vubuntor308> tim khong ra cai dong goi san
<BioSoup> phần mềm gì?
<vubuntor308> hihi chi la game thoi ah
<BioSoup> :-/
<BioSoup> tìm trên ppa
<vubuntor308> cai game do nam tren trang nay ne ban xem thu xem
<vubuntor308> http://www.reptilelabour.com/software/chromium/download.htm
<bksupybot> Title: [ C h r o m i u m B . S . U. ] - download (at www.reptilelabour.com)
<vubuntor308> dung no roi
<BioSoup> chẳng phải nó có sẵn rồi à?
<vubuntor308> nhung no khong dong goi san cho minh
<BioSoup> chromium
<BioSoup> tìm trong software center gì đấy
<vubuntor308> software center nam o dau vay ban
<BioSoup> aaaaaa
<vubuntor308> tim thay co cai synaptic
<BioSoup> ai đó dùng ubuntu chỉ hộ cái
<BioSoup> vào synaptic cũng được
<vubuntor308> ma ban dang su dung ubuntu version may vay
<vubuntor308> minh dung 10.04
 * BioSoup dùng fedora
<vubuntor308> sao khong dung ubuntu
<BioSoup> quen
<vubuntor308> fedora cung la chung ho voi ubuntu ha
<BioSoup> không, khác hẳn
<vubuntor308> Bisoup dung laptop hay desktop
<BioSoup> laptop
<vubuntor308> minh dung laptop mmoi hao pin qua
<vubuntor308> version moi hao pin qua
<BioSoup> tắt bớt mấy cái không dùng, giảm độ sáng màn hình đi
<vubuntor308> cung vay ah, do version do no chua hoan chinh hay sao ay
<BioSoup> vậy dùng bản mới đi
<BioSoup> hay chờ 12.04
<vubuntor308> dang doi ban 12.04 ra vao 26/4 nay xem sao
<vubuntor308> uh dang cho no
<vubuntor308> ubisoup chi dung ban desktop thoi hay co nghien cuu ca ban server
 * BioSoup dùng desktop
 * C4NoC xách portable desktop i5 nhét mỏ BioSoup 
<BioSoup> okay
<vubuntor308> ai noi chuyen gi ky vay
<C4NoC> gì kì?
<vubuntor308> "xách portable desktop i5 nhét mỏ BioSoup"
<C4NoC> vubuntor308: ko dc à
<vubuntor308> gap thu du~ roi ......
<BioSoup> gõ tiếng Việt có dấu đi bạn
<vubuntor320> how to change the window title in taskbar ?
<vubuntor308> thong cam, hic chua co cai phan mem go dau tieng viet tren day
<vubuntor569> chao ban
<vubuntor569> co ai help toi voi
<vubuntor569> :d
<vubuntor569> chao ban
<vubuntor569> co the giup minh dc ko
<hieunguyen> có bạn nào sửa dụng đầu đọc mã vạch trên ubuntu bị lỗi thiếu số ko?
<C4NoC> ko
<hieunguyen> hình như la nếu một thiết bị usb emulate keyboard mà nhập lẹ quá
<C4NoC> mấy hàng đó chả bao giờ rờ tới
<hieunguyen> thì ubuntu ko đọc kịp
<hieunguyen> :(
<CoconutCrab> co' gi` da^u
<CoconutCrab> no' output ra ma^'y con so^' tho^i ma`
<hieunguyen> đã test trên win7, thì nó ra đầu đủ số
<hieunguyen> vd: 12 số
<hieunguyen> trên ubuntu thì nó còn có 11 số
<hieunguyen> :(
<hieunguyen> mình đang cố viết 1 phần mềm bán hàng trên ubuntu mà gặp nhiều vấn đề quá
<n0bawk> hmm
<CoconutCrab> xev ra xem
<vubuntor442> ?
<CoconutCrab> man xev
<hieunguyen> KeyPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x5e00001,
<hieunguyen>     root 0xac, subw 0x0, time 2271798, (79,21), root:(519,313),
<hieunguyen>     state 0x0, keycode 14 (keysym 0x35, 5), same_screen YES,
<hieunguyen>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"
<hieunguyen>     XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<hieunguyen> quá tay
<hieunguyen> hix
<CoconutCrab> do.c trong do' coi no' co' output du? so^' kho^ng
<hieunguyen> ok
<hieunguyen> để mình check
<hieunguyen> cho mình hotkey để tắt xev sau khi thử xong là gí vậy
<hieunguyen> mình dùng chuột tắt nó nhảy thêm 1 đoạn rối mù
<CoconutCrab> cu' Ctrl-C thoi
<CoconutCrab> du`ng di chuot vao ben trong cua so
<hieunguyen> ok, thanks
<hieunguyen> cái barcode mình scan thử chính xác nó la 5 411068 662713
<hieunguyen> trong xev log
<vubuntor569> ban ah
<vubuntor569> giup minh voi
<hieunguyen> thì thiếu số 6
<hieunguyen> 5 411068 62713
<hieunguyen> vubuntor569, có gì ko bạn?
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: snip thử cái usb traffic
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: có thể tốc độ chưa đúng
<hieunguyen> ok để mình mò
<hieunguyen> mà sao để snip usb traffic :( , mình hem biết
<vubuntor569> ban ah
<vubuntor569> minh thay ubuntu tren mang khi ma di chuyen cua so thi no gon song
<hieunguyen> uh
<vubuntor569> cua so lam viec co the uon cong dc ay
<hieunguyen> hiệu ứng
<vubuntor569> nhung may minh lai ko co
<hieunguyen> bạn cài compiz
<vubuntor569> lam the nao dc
<vubuntor569> con hieu ung chay ay
<vubuntor569> cai the nao
<hieunguyen> bạn vô ubuntu software center
<vubuntor569> ban hung dan minh nhe
<vubuntor569> uh
<vubuntor569> ok
<vubuntor569> lam ntn nua
<hieunguyen> cài cái CompizConfig Setting Manager
<hieunguyen> hơi nặng
<hieunguyen> trong đó có nhiều effect lắm
<vubuntor569> the co ton ram ko ban
<vubuntor569> :d
<hieunguyen> card đồ họa nữa
<hieunguyen> máy mình lapotp
<hieunguyen> * laptop
<hieunguyen> 2G ram
<hieunguyen> mà card onboard
<hieunguyen> nên lag dã man
<hieunguyen> răn cưa tùm lum
<vubuntor569> nhung minh tuong binh thuong co hieu ung ay roi
<vubuntor569> cai hieu ung dung chuot thi cua so nhu xoan lai ay
<hieunguyen> uh hình như mặc định cũng có sẵn nhưng mình gỡ hết rồi
<hieunguyen> nên cũng ko nhớ nữa
<hieunguyen> máy mình rùa lắm
<vubuntor569> ok
<vubuntor569> ban huong dan minh cai may hieu ung di
<hieunguyen> hix
<hieunguyen> để kiếm cái video cho bạn
<hieunguyen> chứ mình ko có cài
<hieunguyen> nên ko hướng dẫn chính xác dc
<vubuntor569> ax
<vubuntor569> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=3035&start=10
<bksupybot> Title: [Help] Hiệu ứng burn trong Applications-Places-System...vv - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor569> lam nhu  trong nay dc ko
<hieunguyen> tùy bạn thui hoặc cái này http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGY9cwSjZsU
<bksupybot> Title: 302 Access denied (at www.youtube.com)
<hieunguyen> nói chung lên youtube gõ ubuntu compiz tutorial
<hieunguyen> ra rất nhiều
<hieunguyen> vẫn đang bị kẹt với cái barcode reader :(
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: bật cái usb debug lên rồi dùng usb mon
<n0bawk> hơi low level 1 xíu
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: keyboard bạn đang dùng là loại nào thế?
<hieunguyen> hix, một bài học kinh nghiệm nữa lần sau khi mua đồ nhới google (ubunu compatible devices) :(
<n0bawk> keyboard bình thường mà bị như vậy thì hơi lạ
<hieunguyen> mà cái đầu đọc mã vạch (USB, chạy ở chế độ giả lập keyboard) của mình bị mà
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: bạn tự lập trình phần đó à
<CoconutCrab> cái đọc mã vạch nào cũng thế mà
<hieunguyen> cái đầu đọc mã vạch nó được thiết kế vậy, ngoài ra còn có 1 số mode/interface khác: PC/AT, RS-232C, USB, Wand Emulation
<CoconutCrab> trước /me cũng sờ vào 1 cái
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: usb thì thành cái gì chẳng đc
<hieunguyen> debug usb thì mình dùng lệnh dmesg phải ko?
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> bật cái debug sysfs lên
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: nhìn thấy package usb gửi luôn
<n0bawk> còn lên tầng app rồi thì lại khác
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: hoặc bạn thử coi spec của cái đó, xem speed bao nhiêu, delay bao nhiêu
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: rồi thử đặt lại xem sao
<hieunguyen> không có, cái đầu đọc này kiễu như plug-n-play thui
<hieunguyen> có thể chỉnh 1 số thứ nhưng ko có speed và delay
<hieunguyen> còn debug usb thì mình chịu ko rành :(
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: lúc gõ như thế có thằng nào ngốn cpu ko?
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: vào cái text editor nào đó có bị thế ko
<hieunguyen> cái text editor nào cũng bị
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: có phải cài driver gì ko, hay cắm vào là chạy
<hieunguyen> plug-n-play
<n0bawk> :3
<hieunguyen> thui kệ nó đi
<hieunguyen> mình google cả buổi
<hieunguyen> mà thấy trang nào cũng ko có cách fix
<hieunguyen> ngoài ubuntu ra thì có cái linux nào tốt nhỉ
<hieunguyen> để mình cài thử xem sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> cái nào cũng chán
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: bạn viết code = gì thế
<hieunguyen> Python
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: xev mà ko ra thì chịu :3
<hieunguyen> vd: 123456789
<hieunguyen> vd mã số chính xác là 123456789
<hieunguyen> lúc scan
<hieunguyen> xev báo keypress với keyrelease cho 12345 789
<hieunguyen> ko có keypress/release cho số 6
<n0bawk> scan hay gõ
<hieunguyen> scan
<n0bawk> hieunguyen: do nhanh quá thằng keyboard ko kịp truyền cũng nên :3
<hieunguyen> mình cũng nghĩ vậy
<hieunguyen> rầu quá
<hieunguyen> đi ăn cơm :)
<hieunguyen> có bạn nào dủng Linux Mint ko?
<n0bawk> chắc nhiều
<lmq2401> hieunguyen: có gì không bạn?
<hieunguyen> @lmg2401: đang muốn thử ma ko biết nó tương thích tốt với các thiết bị ngoại vi ko? hình như cũng dùng chung repo với ubuntu thì phải?
<hieunguyen> đang chờ down xong mint rồi nhảy qua Mint thử, ubuntu 11.04 mình thấy bug kinh quá, mong đợi bản 12 sẽ khá hơn
<n0bawk> ò
<n0bawk> ở đây ko obiết cso mấy người dùng ubuntu :))
<vubuntor101> các bác em hỏi chút
<vubuntor101> em dùng ubuntu trên vmware
<vubuntor101> share folder bên win 7 sang
<hieunguyen> uh
<vubuntor101> rồi svn co vào folder đấy
<vubuntor101>  svn: Cannot move 'fck/.svn/tmp/entries' to 'fck/.svn/entries': Permission denied
<vubuntor101> thì bị lỗi như trên
<vubuntor101> các bác chỉ giúp
<hieunguyen> thu dung sudo để start svn xem?
<vubuntor101> tức là chèn sudo trước lệnh svn co ấy ạ
<hieunguyen> uh
<vubuntor101> cái này thì mình thử rồi
<vubuntor101> vẫn báo lỗi thế
<hieunguyen> share  folder tên là được mount vào folder fck ah?
<vubuntor101> không bác ạ
<vubuntor101> share folder mount vào /mnt
<vubuntor101> còn fck là thư mục trên mạng
<vubuntor101> kiểu như code.google ấy ạ
<hieunguyen> uh
<hieunguyen> mình ko dùng svn
<hieunguyen> nên ko rành lắm
<hieunguyen> mà cái Share Folder
<hieunguyen> lúc bạn config trong VM
<hieunguyen> có cho write
<hieunguyen> ko?
<hieunguyen> hay read only?
<vubuntor101> dù  sao cũng thanks bác
<vubuntor101> không chọn read only bác ạ
<hieunguyen> uh
<vubuntor101> có bác nào nữa không
<vubuntor101> giúp em với
<vubuntor101> k có ai ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-11
<vubuntor959> em dùng fedora 16, làm sao mình chuyển qua lại card màn hình ati và card onboard dzạ, hướng dẫn em với
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chịu
<CoconutCrab> hình như ATI chưa support cái đó
<CoconutCrab> cứ dùng intel thôi
<CoconutCrab> đằng nào lunix cũng có game gì để chơi đâu
<vubuntor959> dạ
<vubuntor959> vậy giờ card ati để ko vậy à :((
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> vứt đó
<CoconutCrab> dùng làm gì
<vubuntor959> dzạ ko, tại em mới cài fedora
<vubuntor959> nên thấy nó ko chạy nên tìm cách bât nó lên
<vubuntor959> <@CoconutCrab> phần mềm antivirus nào tốt cho fedora vậy anh
<CoconutCrab> không cần
<vubuntor959> :D linux tự tin dzữ
<CoconutCrab> ờ, chả ai thèm viết vi dút
<vubuntor959> tại em đọc mấy forum nói virus linux rồi, nên lo xa
<vubuntor959> thanks anh <@CoconutCrab> nhìu nha
<chairuou> vê lờ
<chairuou> đông chã nhỉ
<n0bawk> chào đại ka chairuou
<n0bawk> sao hôm nay lại vô đây thế này :3
<chairuou> vào giáo chã
<n0bawk> chairuou: /join #vnluser đi anh
<n0bawk> bên này có public log
<chairuou> public log thì làm sao
<chairuou> =))
<chairuou> sợ log thì dừng có vào irc nữa
<chairuou> há há
<n0bawk> em thì chả sao :))
<chairuou> mẹ Windows 8 releas tới đít
<chairuou> mà vẫn Ubuntu là xao
<chairuou> nhảm nhí
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> máy của em hỏng rồi
<n0bawk> nên chả windows win iếc gì nữa ả :))
<C4NoC> quá nhảm
<tinhyeudep> các bác cho em hỏi: Cái icon network manager ở panel góc trên màn hình dạo trước thì thấy bình thường (bấm vào chọn kết nối các kiểu ok) | gần đây nó có dấu gạch chéo ko chọn các kiểu kết nối đc | Bây giờ em muốn hỏi là gỡ network manager ra thì có mất net ko | rồi cài lại thì có như ban đầu ko?
<tinhyeudep> em dùng 11.10
<tinhyeudep> Gnome shell
<C4NoC> có ai xài ubuntu ra support kìa
<tinhyeudep> bây giờ em gỡ network manager thì có mất net ko các bác ?
<chairuou> gỡ thử xem rồi vào report cho các bạn biết mới
<n0bawk> :))
<chairuou> nó gạch chéo là nó network service éo có chạy
<chairuou> can cớ gì đi remove nó
<chairuou> :D
<tinhyeudep> gỡ mà mất net thì sao mà report đc =))
<chairuou> gỡ coi mất hông rồi install lại rồi vào report đoá
<n0bawk> mình ko dùng network manager có mất nét đâu ta :3
<tinhyeudep> tại cái icon network manager của em
<tinhyeudep> có dấu gạch chéo
<tinhyeudep> chẳng làm gì với nó đc
<tinhyeudep> tức mắt
<tinhyeudep> muốn gỡ quá
<n0bawk> ờ gỡ đi
<tinhyeudep> :))
<chairuou> ;))
<n0bawk> chắc gỡ xong tèo luôn rồi :))
<C4NoC> :))
<Geek|google> chairuou: ai đây ta?
<chairuou> tao
<Geek|google> (_._!)
<Geek|google> tao là ai :-ss
<Geek|google> xem log thấy hơn tuổi mềnh rồi @.@
<Geek|google> hehe biết là ai rồi
<hieunguyen> hello
<vubuntor869> Có ai biết dùng Remotedesktop Client trong ubuntu 11.10 kêt noi vao ưindơ Xp không ?
<vubuntor869> làm ơn giúp với.
<Tux|Windoof> Xài Remmina đi
<vubuntor869> Remmina mình cũng cài rồi nhưng chưa sử dụng được.
<vubuntor869> ô nhập Server điền tên máy cài window như thế nào vậy ?
<vubuntor869> trong remina
<Tux|Windoof> điền ip máy windows vô
<vubuntor869> Có dùng được tên máy thay cho IP không ?
<Tux|Windoof> Mịa
<Tux|Windoof> thích dùng tên máy thì alias nó vào /etc/hosts
<Tux|Windoof> mà nếu ip động vì biết thế quái nào được mà alias
<Tux|Windoof> Windows nó cũng discovery rồi alias tự động
<Tux|Windoof> có mỗi vậy mà cũng lười ...
<vubuntor869> Có ai biết rồi mà lại đi hỏi không ?
<vubuntor806> có ai ko ạ
<vubuntor806> em muốn hỏi các anh chị về 1 số vấn đề ạ
<Tux|Windoof> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor806> dạ
<vubuntor806> em là sinh viên năm 3
<vubuntor806> e  đang có 1 đề tài hóc búa về cloud ubuntu
 * Tux|Windoof bơm xe
<vubuntor806> mà e chưa từng làm việc với ubuntu nên rất khó khăn
<vubuntor806> có anh chị nào đã làm qua, support e vs dc ko ạ
<Tux|Windoof> Thế định làm cloud gì ?
<Tux|Windoof> Và mắc mớ chỗ nào
<Tux|Windoof> để mình Google hộ =))
<vubuntor806> đề tài của e là tạo 1 cloud server
<vubuntor806> trên đó tạo 1 web service
<vubuntor806> đơn giản nhất có thể
<vubuntor806> :-ss
<Tux|Windoof> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<bksupybot> Title: Cloud | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Windoof> đọc qua cái này đi cho vui
<vubuntor806> e chưa làm bao giờ nên chưa biết làm ntn, e mong đc support để hoàn thành đề tài
<vubuntor806> cái đó e đọc qua rồi, có hướng dẫn j đâu ạ
<Tux|Windoof> ...
<vubuntor806> có a chị, bạn nào giúp mình vs
<vubuntor806> @@
<Tux|Windoof> http://fnords.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/run-your-own-uec-part-1/
<bksupybot> Title: Run your own Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, part 1 « Seeing the fnords (at fnords.wordpress.com)
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor806: chưa làm được tí gì đi hỏi
<Tux|Windoof> thì ai giúp được giờ
<vubuntor806> vâng, thế ms khó chứ ạ,
<vubuntor806> ms đầu tiên thầy giáo tương ngay cho cái đề tài
<vubuntor806> e mong dc hướng dẫn cách cài server và tạo 1 cloud dữ liệu ạ
<Tux|Windoof> Ở đây có làm bài tập/đồ án hộ đâu
<Tux|Windoof> chỉ giúp đỡ thôi
<vubuntor806> vâng, e đang nhờ trợ giúp đó ạ
<vubuntor806> :)
<vubuntor806> cài ubuntu server và 1 cloud dữ liệu ntn
<vubuntor806> :D
<Tux|Windoof> https://www.google.com.vn/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=vi&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=How%20to%20build%20ubuntu%20cloud&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=1e99040a8b5f3cc&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1366&bih=643
<bksupybot> Title: Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<Tux|Windoof> ếu gì SV lười kinh
<redlotus> chưa biết thứ gì đã đi hỏi rồi sao :|
<vubuntor806> :|
<vubuntor806> e đang tự học mà
<vubuntor806> ko biết ms hỏi chứ
<vubuntor806> :(
<redlotus> bạn đã nghiên cứu đến đâu
<redlotus> khúc mắc chỗ nào
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor806: không biết mới hỏi
<Tux|Windoof> thế không biết chỗ nào ?
<vubuntor806> e cài server 11.10
<Tux|Windoof> không biết mình không biết chỗ nào thì chịu
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<vubuntor806> theo hướng dẫn trên quantrimang
<vubuntor806> nhưng nó là hướng dẫn cài bản 9.10
<vubuntor806> ko biết cài đặt ntn là thành công ạ
<vubuntor806> @@
<redlotus> stfw >"<
<Tux|Windoof> Oh sh!t
<Tux|Windoof> những kĩ sư tương lai =))
<vubuntor806> khi ms bước chân vào tìm hiểu thì có nhiều cái chưa biết, vậy ms cần đến những diễn đàn, những trang web support, chứ a chị cứ nghĩ là phải tự tìm hiểu hết, thì sinh ra diễn đàn để làm j ạ, mà ko có diễn đàn thì tìm hiểu ở đâu!có phải các a quá tự cao quá ko ạ/
<Tux|Windoof> Bắt đầu bài ca năm tháng đấy
<Tux|Windoof> là la lá la
 * Tux|Windoof rung đùi rít cafe
<redlotus> < em chứ ko tới mức anh bác đâu :)) có mỗi bác tux là anh bác nổi thôi
<Tux|Windoof> !sq
<ubot2> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<bksupybot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * Tux|Windoof ngồi vỉa hè bơm xe
 * redlotus rồi xong :|
<Tux|Windoof> hô hô
 * Tux|Windoof vui
<vubuntor660> dù sao cũng thanks các bác nhiều
<vubuntor660> vẫn là thằng vừa rồi đây
<vubuntor660> :))
<redlotus> :))
<vubuntor660> e đọc tài liệu rồi ngày mai có j ko hiểu sẽ tham khảo các bác, và sẽ ĐẶT CÂU HỎI THÔNG MINH chúc các bác ngủ ngon
<Tux|Windoof> chắc chưa đọc đâu nhỉ =))
<Tux|Windoof> Tự ái của dân mình cao vkl á :))
<vubuntor660> đang đọc đây
<vubuntor660> tự ái thì chỉ có ngu đi thôi
<vubuntor660> :))
<Tux|Windoof> Thôi đi chơi COD MW
<redlotus_> COD :-?
<vubuntor628> cos ai ko
<vubuntor628> có ai không
<vubuntor628> heepl me
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-12
<vubuntor067> mấy anh ơi, có cách cài burg bootder cho fedora ko dzạ :D
<Stanley00> mọi người cho mình hỏi tí. Cái card wifi Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n, có cần phải cài driver nguồn đóng không nhỉ? mình đang dùng ubuntu 12.04, mặc định có driver cái này luôn, nhưng bắt sóng không được tốt lắm, thêm nữa là trong addition driver có thêm cái broadcom nữa
<n0bawk> ko tốt thì dùng driver đóng thử xem
<Stanley00> n0bawk: ờ, thank sn, để mai vô trường thử, chứ ở nhà không có test được  :(
<vubuntor677> help
<vubuntor677> co ai giup em ko
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor677> ubuntu cua em ..tu nhien mat sound
<vubuntor677> em cai ubuntu chay song song voi win 7
<vubuntor677> ben win 7 thi nghe dc tot
<vubuntor677> con sang ben ubuntu
<vubuntor677> thi ko co sound
<vubuntor677> em moi bi .2 ngay nai
<vubuntor677> tim moi cach
<vubuntor677> ma ko dc
<vubuntor677> nen em vao day .
<vubuntor677> xin dc giup
<Stanley00> lần sau bạn có muốn gõ thì cứ gõ hết rồi hãy enter nhá. viết 1 đoạn dài thế này dễ đọc hơn là nhiều *cụm* như bên trên
<Stanley00> thế bạn đã thử những cách nào rồi?
<CoconutCrab> bỏ mute đi chẳng hạn
<hieunguyen> :P
<vubuntor677> cai do em biet
<vubuntor677> http://upload.y1n9.com/images/JsgB.png
<vubuntor677> anh xem link nay di
<CoconutCrab> okay, không có device
<vubuntor677> cua em ko co sound card driver
<CoconutCrab> alsamixer -c0
<CoconutCrab> gõ lệnh đó trong terminal
<vubuntor677> anh sang pc cua em ..lam cho em dc ko
<vubuntor677> em thu nhieu cach ma ko dc
<vubuntor677> id : 539 893 610
<vubuntor677> pass : 8451
<vubuntor677> teamviewer
<vubuntor677> buzz
<vubuntor677> giup e voi
<n2i> vubuntor677: tự dưng mất tiếng?
<n2i> có vọc gì không?
<vubuntor677> em pai lam gi de co sound
<vubuntor677> ko ai giup em dc ak
<Stanley00> haiz... bạn xem lại xem, nãy giờ có bao nhiêu câu hỏi bạn bỏ qua rồi...
<vubuntor677> em co voc ..code ..
<vubuntor677> lo tay ..remote .nham cai gi do
<vubuntor677> cũng ko biết .
<vubuntor677> hum sau .thức dậy
<vubuntor677> mở máy
<vubuntor677> thì ko thấy có sound nữa .
<vubuntor677> giờ pải làm cách nào để có lại device sound .
<vubuntor677> hả anh
<Stanley00> bạn làm theo CoconutCrab nói chưa?
<Stanley00> làm rồi thì đưa kết quả lên pastebin rồi kếu sn ấy giúp cho
<Stanley00> thêm cái nữa, nếu bạn muốn biết đã remove cái gì thì có thể chạy lệnh "grep remove /var/log/dpkg.log"
<vubuntor677> dinhtrong@dinhtrong-G31T-M9:~$ alsamixer -c0 invalid card index: 0 try `alsamixer --help' for more information
<vubuntor677> xoa rat nhieu
<n2i> tada
<vubuntor677> em ko biết pải làm ..nào .như cũ đc nữa
<Stanley00> n2i: sn giúp tiếp nhá, /me đang kẹt :D
 * n2i từ từ, tắm đã :3
<GeekComp> vubuntor677:
<vubuntor677> le nhaz anh Æ¡i
<n2i> vubuntor677: hôm qua gỡ những cái chi chi thế?
<n2i> ý tưởng là làm gì?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-13
<vubuntor059> hi
<vubuntor587> man hinh cua minh
<vubuntor587> tu nhien hien duong mau xanh
<vubuntor587> ben phai
<vubuntor587> bên phải  màn hình của minh tự nhiên xuất hiện đường kẻ mầu xanh
<vubuntor063> bên trái màn jinhf của mình tuewj nhiên xh đường kẻ màu xanh
<vubuntor063> làm thế nào để trở lại như bt
<vubuntor063> có ai không nhỉ?
<vubuntor063> alo
<vubuntor161> alo
<vubuntor161> cac pro cho e hoi chut
<vubuntor161> e dang lam theo huong dan cai may in canon 2900 tren ubuntu
<vubuntor161> no bao loi the nay
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor161> If after following this tutorial you still can not print, and you got appear a second printer LBP29002 , then use this command :
<vubuntor161> lpadmin -x LBP29002 && sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart && sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<vubuntor161> lpadmin: The printer or class does not exist
<n0bawk> mởi cái cups lên
<vubuntor161> loi tren la sao vay
<n0bawk> rồi vào cups mà add xem cóthấy printer ko
<vubuntor161> mo cai cups the nao vay
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: tức là nó ko tìm thấy cái lbp29002
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: vào phần printer
<n0bawk> xem có thấy cái printer đó ko
<vubuntor161> thay co 2 cai may in
<vubuntor161> LPB2900
<vubuntor161> va LPB2900-2
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: delete 1 cái đi?
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: thế chắc đc rồi
<n0bawk> restart thử cái ccpd và cups đi
<vubuntor161> delete cai nao
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: ko cần delete
<n0bawk> chạy lại cái daemon và cups đi
<vubuntor161> chay lai the nao vay
<vubuntor161> sudo /etc/init.d/ ?????????
<vubuntor161> cho minh cau lenh di
<vubuntor161> daemon
<n0bawk> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd
<n0bawk> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<vubuntor161> oki
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: chạy 2 lệnh này
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: và sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<vubuntor161> khi in thi chon cai may in nao
<vubuntor161> chon cai 1
<vubuntor161> hay cai thu 2
<vubuntor161> hay ca 2 deu duoc
<vubuntor161> de in xem sao
<vubuntor161> bao ket qua lien
<vubuntor161> hien tai chua thay cai nao in duoc ca
<vubuntor161> thay dang processing
<vubuntor161> co le la k dc
<vubuntor161> luc truoc in cung vay
<vubuntor161> Canon 2900 bao Held
<vubuntor161> Canon 2900-2 van dang processing
<vubuntor161> co ve nhu k dc roi
<vubuntor161> ????????????
<vubuntor161> co cach nao giai quyet k vay
<n0bawk> xem log
<n0bawk> của ccpd
<n0bawk> và của cups
<n0bawk> rồi làm lại
<n0bawk> xem lỗi gì thì fix
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: cái con canon này hơi mất công tí
<n0bawk> đa phần là ko phải làm phát là được luôn :3
<vubuntor161> xem log the nao
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: vào /var/log
<n0bawk> có log của cups và ccpd
<n0bawk> và syslog
<vubuntor161> http://paste.ubuntu.com/927422/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor161> error log cua cups
<vubuntor161> quen mat
<vubuntor161> vua gio lam theo huong dan
<vubuntor161> sudo apt-get remove hal-cups-utils
<vubuntor161> ???
<vubuntor161> co sao k vay
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: đọc rồi xử lý thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor161: check lại cái ccpd kìa
<n0bawk> can't connect to ccpd kìa
<tinhyeudep> các bác ơi! máy em bây giờ cứ khởi động đến chỗ có chữ Ubuntu là nó lại thông báo "wait to config network". nếu em rút card mạng ra thì sau đó nó thông báo thêm 60s nữa kiểm tra card mạng hay sao ấy! nếu vẫn rút card mạng thì cuối cùng nó báo "boot without full network" ( những câu tiếng anh em nhớ ko chính xác lắm)
<tinhyeudep> thành ra nếu boot mà ko cắm jăck mạng
<tinhyeudep> thì boot rất là lâu
<kid__> máy lap hay sao mà lạ thế
<tinhyeudep> desktop bác ạ
<tinhyeudep> hôm trước em gỡ network manager ra
<tinhyeudep> rồi cài lại
<tinhyeudep> thế là bị thế
<tinhyeudep> nếu cắm jack mạng khi boot thì boot nhanh bình thường
<tinhyeudep> nó vẫn wait to config network nhưng ko lâu lắm
<tinhyeudep> em định lại gỡ cái network manager ra xem sao
<tinhyeudep> bác cho em ý kiến cái
<tinhyeudep> có phải do cái ấy ko
<kid__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11342158&postcount=10
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [SOLVED] 11.10 upgrade "waiting for network configuration" (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kid__> thử cái này coi
<tinhyeudep> vâng
<tinhyeudep> à
<tinhyeudep> trước khi bị vậy em cũng có tiến hành update
<tinhyeudep> và upgrade
<kid__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11835741&postcount=448
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [lubuntu] Lubuntu - One Stop Thread (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kid__> cả cái này nữa=))
<kid__> bạn chuột bạch đi:D
<tinhyeudep>  I made a symlink /run to /var/run là sao hả bác
<tinhyeudep> cái cách mà bác kid__ chỉ em ấy ạ
<tinhyeudep> baos caos
<tinhyeudep> e gỡ network manager ra
<tinhyeudep> khỏi rồi bác ạ
<tinhyeudep> thanhk các bác nhiều
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-14
<vubuntor655> hi
<vubuntor655> helf me
<vubuntor655> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor655> co the teamview vao may minh
<vubuntor655> xem giup cai may in canon2900
<vubuntor655> setup roi nhung no k in duoc
<vubuntor655> ???????????????
<vubuntor710> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor710> cho minh hoi minh muon cai lai win 7 tren may dang su dung Ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor710> thi van nhu cai win binh thuong` la cho dia vao cai
<vubuntor710> hay phai chuyen dinh dang HDD sang NTFS
<vubuntor710> roi moi cai win 7
<vubuntor710> hello
<vubuntor955> hi all
<vubuntor393> hi all
<vubuntor393> Có ai dùng anki trong U không
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor393> Một tool khá hay cho việc học và kiểm tra lại kiến thức ngoại ngữ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor393> Tôi có sử dụng cho việc học ngộaij ngữ và đã tạo ra được một số deck( tập hợp các flash card),
<vubuntor393> Nếu ai đó sử dụng chúng ta có thể chia sẻ
<CoconutCrab> -> lên forum ubuntu hoặc lên anki
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-15
<vubuntor095> help me
<vubuntor095> giúp mình lỗi update này với
<vubuntor095> mình update thì nó hiện thông báo này và ko update đc
<vubuntor095> Not all can be istall
<vubuntor095> có ai ko
<vubuntor880> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor880> !guide
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor880> !faq
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ
<bksupybot`> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor340> mọi người cho mình hỏi bản download ở http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/precise-dvd-amd64.iso với http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ thì nên chọn bản nào vậy
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Beta 2 (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor340> sao bản ở trên nó tới 1.5GB là sao
<vubuntor735> mình có tí rắc rối về việc cài song song 2 hệ điều hành mong các bạn giúp đỡ!
<vubuntor735> mình cài song song Win7 và Ubuntu
<BioSoap> okay
<BioSoap> cài win trước, ubuntu sau
<vubuntor735> ubuntu dc cai` bang Wubi
<vubuntor735> mình cài Win trước
<BioSoap> okay
<BioSoap> cài wubi không phải là cài song song
<vubuntor735> mình settimeout cho ubuntu là mặc định
<vubuntor735> settimeout=0
<vubuntor735> bây h mún làm việc tren win mà ko biết làm sao
<BioSoap> lolz
<vubuntor735> mong acc1 bác giúp đỡ
<BioSoap> lúc khởi động, bấm nút xuống liên tục
<BioSoap> sau POST ấy
<vubuntor735> mình thử rồi mà không dc
<BioSoap> okay
<BioSoap> vậy dùng live cd, mở ổ cứng ra sửa lại timeout đẩy lên 1
<vubuntor735> cách này sử dụng sao ak!! mong pro giúp đỡ
<BioSoap> cứ bỏ live cd hay usb vào, mở ổ đĩa ra, có cái file boot của windows chỉnh lại
<BioSoap> chi tiết thì không chắc chắn lắm, có thể google thêm, nhưng cách đó thực hiện được
<BioSoap> (không chắc chắn vì không phải làm thế bao giờ)
<BioSoap> để xem nào
<vubuntor735> taminh2 có thử hỏi bác google
<vubuntor735> nhưng trong win7 ko có file boot.ini như window vista
<vubuntor735> nhưng trong win7 ko có file boot.ini như windowxp
<n2i> vubuntor735: settimeout?
<vubuntor735> set thời gian dợi boot =0
<vubuntor735> hjc!!! khi mới boot là nó vào Ubuntu lun
<vubuntor735> ko kịp chọn
<BioSoap> hmm
<BioSoap> nhìn đi nhìn lại chỉ có cách dùng đĩa windows vào rồi bcdedit để sửa thôi
<BioSoap> lolz
<vubuntor735> sử dụng hidrenboot hả pro?
<BioSoap> chắc cũng được
<vubuntor735> okie! thank's pro!!
<vubuntor735> để mình thử xem
<hellonearth8X>  hi mọi người , cho mình hỏi 1 chút về sound trong linux với
<hellonearth8X> mình nghe nhạc bằng Amarok hay xem phim bằng VLC , UMplayer thì đều ra loa ngoài tốt cả
<hellonearth8X> vậy mà khi xem video trên FF và Chromium thì sound chỉ ra được loa Laptop thôi
<hellonearth8X> mọi người ai biết giúp mình cách chỉnh làm sao để sound trên FF và Chrom cũng ra loa ngoài được như bt v
<hellonearth8X> ới
<hellonearth8X> cảm ơn nhiều nhé
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: lạ vậy
<_Tux_> Mở mục sound lên coi nào
<_Tux_> chạy thử cái flash nào nữa
<hellonearth8X> cụ thể là cần xem cái gì hả bạn
<hellonearth8X> mình đang bật flash trên chromium rồi
<hellonearth8X> kmix cũng đang bật lên rồi
<_Tux_> KDE hả ?
 * _Tux_ không biết :D
<hellonearth8X> uhm
<_Tux_> Nếu dùng pulse audio thì nó control hết mà ta
<hellonearth8X> ko , alsa
<hellonearth8X> cái quản lý hình như là alsa chứ ko phải pulse thì phải :D
<n2i> hellonearth8X: vào trong system settings kéo xuống dưới cùng rồi chỉnh mớ tùy chọn của flash xem sao
 * n2i Ubuntu xài Pulse nhi
<hellonearth8X> mình tìm ko thấy có cái nào để chỉnh flash trong system settings cả
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: xài KDE thì mình chịu
<_Tux_> n2i: cái này là chuyện chuyển headphone/speakers
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: nếu là mục Sound của Ubuntu
<hellonearth8X> ok , thanks bạn , đành chờ bạn nào khác biết thì giúp mình vậy
<_Tux_> thì nó sẽ hiện flash là firefox
<hellonearth8X> chứ mình search thử trên mạng nhưng ko biết cụ thể nên search thế nào , nên vẫn chưa ra vấn đề
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: bạn dùng Kubuntu ?
<_Tux_> cài pulseaudio vô đi
<hellonearth8X> gần như vậy , Mint KDE
<hellonearth8X> nhưng giờ đang có sẵn AlSA rồi , cài thêm Pulse vào có sao ko ?
<hellonearth8X> có xung đột gì về phần quản lý sound ko
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: chưa cài sao biết ?
<hellonearth8X> máy mình dùng đang ổn định rồi , nên ngại cái bị xung đột với lỗi lắm :D
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: lol
<_Tux_> lỗi thì lại gỡ đi ?
<hellonearth8X> để mình thử tìm cách khác , nếu ko ra thì sẽ thử cái Pulse :D
<_Tux_> có vấn đề gì sao ?
 * _Tux_ cười cười
<hellonearth8X> :D
<_Tux_> hellonearth8X: thế tùy bạn
 * _Tux_ xem phim
<hellonearth8X> mình tìm thử trong synaptic , thấy cũng có mấy gói của pulseaudio rồi mà , cả pulse và alsa đều được cài , nhưng chỉ có cái alsa nó điều khiển quản lý thôi
<gf> híc
<gf> còn ai hem nhỉ
<_Tux_> không còn ai
<gf> ọc
<vubuntor526> kênh hỗ trợ này có vẻ vắng khách nhỉ
<vubuntor526> ngồi mãi mà chả thấy ai nói gì
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-08
<vubuntor020> cho hỏi mình nên dùng ubuntu 12.04 bản 32 bit hay 64 bit? cpu nhà mình chạy được 64 bit, nhưng ko biết là lợi hại mỗi bên ra sao?
<n0bawk`> nếu ram >=4G thì dùng 64-bit
<n0bawk`> ít hơn thì dùng 32
<vubuntor020> cái nữa là sao mình mở 1 file pptx bằng impress thì chữ trong các textbox nhỏ hơn hẳn khi mở bằng powerpoint?
<n0bawk> vì impress ko phải là powerpoint, nên đừng hi vọng cái gì nó cũng giống như đúc :P
<n0bawk> linux ko phải là windows, nên cũng đừng hi vọng nó giống y xì nhau :P
<_Tux_> end game
<n0bawk> á, OP vô
 * n0bawk chuồn
<vubuntor020> cho hỏi là có cách nào để impress hiển thị chữ trong textbox giống như powerpoint hiển thị
<vubuntor020> máy nhà mình dùng ubuntu mà máy dùng để trình chiếu dùng powerpoint
<vubuntor020> mà slide show thì cái bề ngoài nó quan trọng lắm, soạn ở nhà nó trông ok, đem đi trình chiếu thì chả ra sao >.<
<vubuntor020> mình dùng impress thấy chữ trong các textbox nó rất rất nhỏ so với dùng powerpoint, size 72 mà nó nhỏ xíu cỡ size 20 à, sao xếp bố cục slide mà đem chiếu dc
<vubuntor020> ko phải đòi hỏi cái giao diện, hay chức năng, etc.
<n0bawk> vubuntor020: đã nói rồi đừng hi vọng nó giống :))
<n0bawk> dùng libreoffice thì chỉ dùng libreoffice
<n0bawk> còn đã dùng libreoffice lại trình chiếu = powerpoint thì ko có gì đảm bảo nó sẽ giống :))
<n0bawk> tốt nhất là xuất ra pdf rồi vác đi trình chiếu = cái gì cũng đc :))
<vubuntor020> nếu dùng máy nhà thì đã chẳng có vấn đề ~.~
<n0bawk> thì đấy giải pháp là dùng pdf
 * n0bawk toàn xài pdf, chả mấy khi xài powerpoint vơí chả impress :))
<vubuntor020> gà, có biết dùng pdf trình chiếu đâu ~.~ với lại pdf có hỗ trợ hiệu ứng động ko :s
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<n0bawk> thích có hiệu ứng cũng có :))
<n0bawk> mà tốt nhất là ko nên dùng hiệu ứng lằng nhằng
<n0bawk> chỉ tổ rối mắt
<vubuntor020> mà trình chiếu bằng pdf tức là mở file pdf rồi chỉnh dual screen + full screen ấy hả :s
<n0bawk> kiểu kiểu thế :))
<vubuntor539> cho hỏi tắt chức năng thu nhỏ size chữ để vừa với textbox trong impress làm cách nào vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: giảm cỡ nó đi
<_Tux_> huehuhue
<vubuntor539> có cách nào để mặc định impress cho nó chỉ resize chiều dọc, để nguyên chiều ngang và ko giảm cỡ chữ hok ~.~
 * _Tux_ chịu
<_Tux_> toàn xài LaTeX
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor263> xin chào, có ai giúp đỡ mình với
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor359> Xin mọi người giúp đỡ mình vấn đề này: mình đang dùng Mandriva 2012 mình có thay đổi cursor
<vubuntor359> nhưng cursor đó chỉ hiển thị trên các cửa sổ chương trình còn ngoài desktop thì lại về cursor mặc định
<vubuntor359> Xin mọi người giúp mình khắc phục vấn đề này !
<vubuntor278> minh da cai dat phan mem, tu tai ve (chu khong phai o trong Ubuntu Software center) nhung khong biet mo no tu dau?
<vubuntor278> khi cai dat cac goi xong thi no nam o dau vay ban?
<vubuntor278> application finder go vao ten phan mem vua cat dat
<vubuntor278> nhung van khong thay
<vubuntor278> tham chi cai xong x-unikey theo huong dan
<vubuntor278> van khong the mo ra duoc
<_Tux_> ừ nói chung là Ubuntu lởm
<vubuntor278> uh
<vubuntor278> cung gap rac roi that
<vubuntor278> nhung phan mem dang lam lai bat buoc chay tren Ubuntu
<vubuntor278> do moi bat dau xai
<vubuntor278> nen minh gap kho khan
<vubuntor278> mong cac ban giup do
<vubuntor278> minh cung doc nhieu roi
<vubuntor278> nhung ma van khong an thua
<_Tux_> thế thì đọc tiếp đi thôi
<_Tux_> đọc không hiểu
<_Tux_> không khác gì không đọc
<_Tux_> đọc lướt rồi bảo đọc rồi
<_Tux_> nó cũng thế
<_Tux_> :D
 * _Tux_ quit
<vubuntor056> Đã có ai cai dc máy in canon LBP 2900 tren ubuntu 12.04 chưa? Làm ơn giúp với
<vubuntor117> có ai k nhỉ?
<vubuntor673> mọi người có ai biết cài đặt YUM cho centos 6 không ạ
<vubuntor673> mọi người có ai biết cài yu cho centoss  6 không ạ
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor673: ôi vãi cả sh!tAdmin
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor673: hỏi thật chứ gõ thử yum vào terminal chưa vậy
<TuxTuKi> =)
<vubuntor673> chưa ạ
<vubuntor673> em gõ ròi ạ
<vubuntor673> nó không chạy à
<TuxTuKi> :sosad:
<TuxTuKi> =))
<vubuntor673> em gõ là yum apdate
<vubuntor673> mà không dc ạ
<TuxTuKi> C4NoC: đỡ đê
<TuxTuKi> =]]
<vubuntor673> nó báo là fastermirro ạ
<TuxTuKi> thế thì có vấn đề gì
<vubuntor673> anh có biết không ạ
<TuxTuKi> =))
<vubuntor673> chỉ bảo cho em ạ
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor673: nói thật về đọc lại sách đi
<TuxTuKi> không thì có nói cũng vô dụng
<vubuntor673> có j sai ạ
<vubuntor673> vì câu lệnh yum apdate
<vubuntor673> em xem trên mạng ạ
<TuxTuKi> cm
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor673: man yum
<TuxTuKi> xem có lệnh apdate hem
<TuxTuKi> =)
<vubuntor673> có mà anh
<vubuntor673> câu lệnh đó dùng để cái asterisk trên centos đây ạ
<TuxTuKi> ok
 * TuxTuKi đi chết đây
<vubuntor673> anh nói rõ cho em dc không
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor673> anh thổ nhĩ kỳ đâu rồi ạ
<vubuntor673> nó rõ dc không
<vubuntor673> anh Tuxtuki đâu ạ
<vubuntor673> nói rõ cho em dc không ạ
<vubuntor673> em đã thử dùng lệnh để cài đặt yum cũng không dc ạ
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor673: bảo coi lại sách đi mà
<vubuntor673> thì sách j anh phỉa  nói cho em biết chứ ạ
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor673: nói rồi đó thôi
<TuxTuKi> man yum
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-10
<vubuntor116> Hi all
<vubuntor116> có pro nào giúp mình được không nhỉ
<vubuntor116> Mình cài máy in HP M1132MFP trên máy sử dụng windows, giờ chia sẻ cho các máy dùng ubuntu thì không được
<vubuntor116> Các bạn cho mình hỏi đã ai làm với máy in hp m1132mfp chưa? và máy in này có hỗ trợ driver ubuntu không
<vubuntor116> ah các máy còn lại của mình dùng ubuntu 12.04
<TuxZombie> thường thì máy in HP sẽ làm việc tốt với Ubuntu
<vubuntor116> của mình là cái máy in trên windows
<vubuntor116> rồi chia sẻ, nếu dùng máy windows kết nối thì in bình thường
<vubuntor116> nhưng khi dùng máy dùng ubuntu kết nối đến thì không in được
<vubuntor116> chỗ mình đã thử dùng một con hp p2014 cũng dùng như thế để chia sẻ cho các máy ubuntu thì in bình thường
<vubuntor116> nhưng khi dùng con m1132 thì lại không in được, mình vẫn setup như thế, khi kết nối đã chọn đúng loại máy in nhưng in thì không đưuọc
<vubuntor116> có bạn nào biết không giúp mình với
<TuxZombie> chịu
 * TuxZombie chưa cài máy in bao giờ
<vubuntor116> hix
<vubuntor116> có pro nào đã dùng máy in HP M1132 không?
<vubuntor632> hello có ai không ạ
<redlotus> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<TuxZombie> redlotus: người ta đã đi rồi
<TuxZombie> :sosad:
<redlotus> ukie
<vubuntor850> :)
<vubuntor850> chắc chỉ có bot ở đây quá
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-11
<vubuntor596> chaof car nhaf
<vubuntor596> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor596> ngày mới vui vẻ ạ
<n0bawk> uh ngày nào có $$ cũng vui vẻ hết
<Dynamo> n0bawk: +1
<vubuntor596> hello
<vubuntor596> các anh giúp em tí được ko ạ
<vubuntor596> em dùng ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor596> nhưng cái pin ấy mặc dù đã sạc đầy nhưng nó vẫn cứ báo 83%
<vubuntor596> và vẫn báo đang sạc
<vubuntor596> nhưng sang win thì thấy nó báo 100% và đã ngưng sạc
<vubuntor596> em sợ thế này vài bữa nó chai pin ạ :(
<C4NoC>  chắc calibrate chưa đúng thôi
<C4NoC> mà chắc gì windoze đã đúng
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor596> :) win thì đúng 100% ạ
<vubuntor596> asus có cái power4gear nó báo đúng lắm
<vubuntor596> nhưng sang đây thì mặc dù đèn báo sạc đã sang màu xanh
<vubuntor596> nhưng ubuntu vẫn báo là 83% và vẫn đang sạc
<vubuntor596> còn sang window thì nó báo full và đã chuyển qua dùng nguồn ạ
 * Infested1rab ôm fleabag
<vubuntor538> alo
<vubuntor538> có ai giúp e vấn đề về cái GCC ko ạ
<vubuntor538> em cài driver linux theo hướng dẫn ở http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Quantal Installation Guide - cchtml.com (at wiki.cchtml.com)
<vubuntor538> nhưng nó cứ báo lỗi unable to solve gcc
<vubuntor538> e mới xài linux đc 1 tháng nên cũng chưa biết phải khắc phục thế nào
<vubuntor538> có anh / chị nào có kinh nghiệm giúp dùm e với
<_Tux_> vubuntor538: cài gcc
<_Tux_> thì cài gói này là đủ
<_Tux_> build-essentinal
<vubuntor538> e vừa cài
<vubuntor538> nó bảo cài rồi
<vubuntor538> tại hồi trước có làm gì cái gcc ấy
<vubuntor538> giờ trong terminal gõ gcc
<vubuntor538> nó bảo là The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages
<vubuntor538> đang nghi là do không set đc variable enviroment
<vubuntor538> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor538: echo $PATh
<_Tux_> vubuntor538: echo $PATH
<vubuntor838> hình như sau một hồi đổi tên file và đường dẫn thì giờ nó chạy đc rồi ạ
<vubuntor838> thanks a _Tux_
 * _Tux_ chả làm gì cũng được thanks lol
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-12
<vubuntor780> Trên Ubuntu có chương trình nào giống COM23 này ko mấy huynh?
<vubuntor780> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abWCy_aOSwY
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tutorial 03 for Arduino: Electrical Engineering Basics - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor780: /dev/ttyUSB0
<_Tux_>  /dev/ttyS0
<_Tux_> nói chung là tùy device mà nó cho vào cái nào
<_Tux_> gõ dmesg để biết thêm
<vubuntor970> hi
<vubuntor780> đê m gg :)
<vubuntor780> cảm ơn!
<vubuntor970> cho minh hoi van de ve red hat dc ko ban
<Dynamo> !ask | vubuntor603
<ubot2> vubuntor603: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * _Tux_ chưa xài redhat bao giờ
<_Tux_> :-P
<_Tux_> Dynamo: xài rồi hở
 * Dynamo xài Vietkey rồi, cũng tạm coi là xài :3
<_Tux_> Dynamo: RH9?
<Dynamo> Vietkey Linux đó, chẳng nhớ nó base từ RH mấy
<_Tux_> Dynamo: thời đó xa lắm rồi
<_Tux_> =)
<Dynamo> :3 vậy thôi, không tư vấn cho vubuntor603  nữa :v
<stk> fuck
<stk> OK
<stk> channel na2y ko ca61m profanity
<stk> channel này ko cấm profanity
<vubuntor032> chao ban!
<vubuntor032> minh dag can file tai lieu bang pdf or word . co ai co giup voi
<vubuntor286> 0[9
<vubuntor286> alo alo
<vubuntor286> co ai khong
<Tux|Android> Ko
<vubuntor286> ko ma con tra loi ak
 * Tux|Android là bot
<vubuntor286> cac bac giup minh van de nay voi
<Tux|Android> Tôi là bot, tôi sẽ giúp bạn trả lời câu hỏi
<vubuntor286> có một website nó chặn IP của việt nam mình đã thử với các cách như dùng mạng PPTP VPN,  OPENVPN  sử dụng trình duyệt tor sử dụng web proxyserver mà không vào được có cách nào hiệu quả xin boot chỉ với
<vubuntor286> trang đó nè không cho đăng kí thành viên việt nam  https://www.clixsense.com/en/Sign_Up
<iSupyBot`> Title: Sign Up - ClixSense (at www.clixsense.com)
<Tux|Android> Thuê VPS của Mẽo
<Tux|Android> Remote vào
<Tux|Android> Đăng kí
<Tux|Android> Done
<vubuntor286> mất tiền à boot
<Tux|Android> Chả hiểu nó là cái mịa gì mà thấy bạn này vật vã để đăng kí cả tháng nay
<Tux|Android> Huehuehue
<vubuntor286> boot là người hay máy trả lời tự động vậy
<Tux|Android> Mình là bot không phải boot
<Tux|Android> Bot là máy, hem phải người
<vubuntor286> bác cao thủ cho mình hỏi cái .mình gà lắm .có dịch vụ VPS nào free không
<vubuntor286> MrTux  là bác adroid ssoa à
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-13
<hero90> xin chào
<hero90> nhờ mọi người hướng dẫn cấu hình máy In Canon LBP2900 trên ubuntu 12.04 với
<hero90> tôi đã làm theo hướng dẫn ở đây https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190?action=show&redirect=CanonCaptPrinterDriver#Troubleshooting nhưng ko thể in đc
<iSupyBot`> Title: CanonCaptDrv190 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<hero90> ai đã từng cấu hình xin giúp đỡ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-14
<vubuntor630> mọi người có thể cho em hỏi về hook trong c
<vubuntor630> như thế nào đc koo
<Crabling> hook gì ở đây?
<vubuntor630> là nhấn phím và thả phím trong một chương trình ấy bác
<Crabling> cái đó tùy thuộc vào nền tảng
<Crabling> C riêng không có
<vubuntor630> oạch
<vubuntor630> vậy em hiểu rồi
<n0bawk> CrabCorruptor: cái đó kiểu như callback thôi mà :P
<CrabCorruptor> thì nó là callback chứ chi
<CrabCorruptor> nhưng phải tùy thuộc vào cái nền ở dưới chứ
<CrabCorruptor> C chay làm gì có kiểu đó
<CrabCorruptor> tất nhiên làm 1 list các fp để gọi cũng là 1 cách
<n0bawk> C chay toàn hidden feature thôi :))
<CrabCorruptor> kiểu gì nó cũng express được mà, nhưng chắp vá đến đâu thôi
<Hieuykhoa> FatCrab:  dám kick anh hả
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-07
<khanhpt> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor150> Minh cai ubuntu server 11.04 ra cau lenh, khong ra giao dien window
<Stanley00> bản server thì không có giao diện nha bạn.
<vubuntor150> vay la thao tac tren dong lanh
<vubuntor150> de co giao dien thi mainh cai them
<Stanley00> thế thì cài bản server làm gì?
<Stanley00> cài luôn bản desktop đi.
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-08
<vubuntor958> chào mọi người
<vubuntor958> cho em hỏi cái này với được k ạ
<vubuntor958> em mới cài ubuntu 13.10 mà giờ cài phần mềm gõ tiếng việt mà các số 1234 nó thành ăâêô
<vubuntor958> giờ làm sao để nó bình thường lại với
<vubuntor958> em cài trên máy ảo
<vubuntor958> supporter đi đâu cả rồi
<n0bawk> đi ngủ rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor958: cái đấy hình như gọi là kiểu gõ virq
<n0bawk> bỏ cái kiểu gõ đấy đi là đc
<n0bawk> bình thường kiểu gõ dùng s,r,f... gọi là kiểu telex
<vubuntor958> híc
<vubuntor958> được rồi bác ạ
<n0bawk> à nó là viqr chứ ko phải là virq
<n0bawk> viết lộn :D
<vubuntor958> do em nhầm là Vietnam với Vietnam(unikey)
<vubuntor958> chọn Vietnam(unikey) mới chuẩn
<vubuntor958> bác cho em hỏi cái là giờ em muốn cài gói tiếng việt cho 13.10 thì làm sao hè
<n0bawk> mở software center lên
<n0bawk> cài ibus-unikey hoặc scim-unikey
<vubuntor958> ý em là giao diện tiếng việt ấy bác
<vubuntor958> chứ gõ tiếng việt thì ok rồi
<n0bawk> giao diện tiếng việt thì vào cấu hình cái phần language
<n0bawk> chả nhớ chỗ nào
<vubuntor958> :D
<vubuntor958> oki bác
<n0bawk> vubuntor958: nhưng báo trước là nó hơi khó hiểu
<n0bawk> (hoặc tại mình dốt tiếng việt)
<n0bawk> và khi chuyển lại tiếng anh thì nó ko giống như lúc cài là tiếng anh nữa :D
<vubuntor958> what the phốt phát
<vubuntor958> thế thôi để tiếng anh cho lành
<vubuntor958> :D
<vubuntor958> 13.10 mà đề 512Mb ram có đơ quá k nhỉ
<vubuntor958> em dùng nó cứ lag lag
<n0bawk> tất nhiên :))
<vubuntor958> công nhận lag
<vubuntor958> mà ram 2gb chia lên 1gb thì bên máy lại lag
<vubuntor958> Lenovo G400 chíp i5 mà ram được 2gb giờ nâng lên thành bao nhiêu được nhỉ
<vubuntor958> quất lên 4gb nữa thành 6gb được k
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> tạm được
<n0bawk> khi đấy phải dùng hệ điều hành 64-bit
<vubuntor958> không biết có nâng lên 6g được k
<vubuntor958> tại em kiểm tra thấy nó báo max gì gì đó được 4gb
<n0bawk> ddr2?
<vubuntor958> ddr3
<n0bawk> thế thì thoải mái
<n0bawk> core i5 ddr3 mà ko lên đc 8G ram thì đập máy đi thôi :))
<vubuntor958> ok
<vubuntor958> mới xem lại
<vubuntor958> Hỗ trợ RAM tối đa 8 GB
<vubuntor958> ngon
<vubuntor958> ^^
<vubuntor958> chắc là 1 khe hỗ trợ tối đa 4Gb mà em nhầm
<vubuntor958> thank bác
<vubuntor958> chúc bác ngủ ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-09
<haipersy> co ai ko nhi?hello everyone
<Stanley00> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mnUl9v1wI <= nhìn em nó thế này, có sn nào bị kích thích hông? :))
<SuperLuserv2> [YouTube] Title: Meizu MX3 Ubuntu Demo | Uploader: Meizu MX On | Uploaded: 08/04/2014, 11:46 | Duration: 2mins 43secs | Views: 9,289 | Comments: 23 | Likes: 297 | Dislikes: 1
<vubuntor920> anh Dynamo Æ¡i
<vubuntor920> lên tư vấn cho thằng em với
<vubuntor920> David Vu, Ubuntu 12.04.4, Broadcom 4xxxx
<vubuntor920> em muốn cấu hình access point WLAN theo chuẩn WPA thì có cách nào ko ạ?...:(
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-10
<vubuntor138> 2
<Stanley00> 3
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-11
<vubuntor795> 2
<vubuntor795> có ai hỗi trợ mình được ko???
<vubuntor795> trong LibreOffice đánh số trang nó chỉ hiển thị tổng số trang thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor795: custom đi
<_Tux_> có lựa chọn hết mà
<vubuntor795> cụ thể hơn không
<vubuntor795> ?????
 * _Tux_ nhớ là nó dễ lắm
<vubuntor795> file word này được đánh số trang bên window, khi sang ubuntu phải đánh lại và nó bị hiện tượng như thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor795: insert -> fields
<vubuntor795> mình cũng vào thế nhưng nó chỉ hiển thị tổng số trang
<_Tux_> có cả số trang mà
<_Tux_> có vài trường ở đó thôi
<vubuntor795> ????
<vubuntor795> tại sao đánh số trang lại hiện tổng số trang
<vubuntor795> ?????
<_Tux_> vubuntor795: có 2 trường
<_Tux_> một cái là tổng số
<_Tux_> một cái là số trang
<_Tux_> Page Number và Page Count
<vubuntor908> hi all
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor908> mình có 1 vấn đề nhỏ khi vào forum, đó là nhận dc message này:
<vubuntor908> Bạn đã bị cấm tham gia vào diễn đàn.  Hãy liên hệ với người quản trị để biết thêm thông tin.  Nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc bạn bị cấm tham gia là: Spammer  Địa chỉ IP của bạn đã bị cấm.
<vubuntor908> mặc dù cả năm nay mới vào forum 1 lần. mong admin xem sét, thanks
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn vào giải quyết này
<Stanley00> vubuntor908: trong thời gian chờ đợi, bạn lấy địa chỉ ip của bạn và post lên đây luôn nha
<vubuntor908> ip của mình là: 117.0.225.126 mình share net với 1 thợ cắt tóc
<Stanley00> tình hình là forum đợt trước bị spam dữ quá, nên ban quản trị block khá nhiều dãy ip, có thể ip của bạn nằm trong dãy đó thôi,
<Stanley00> nhưng bạn cần lên forum làm gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor908> do cả năm mới vào forum 1 lần, nên lúc này tạm thời chỉ có nhu cầu "đọc"
<vubuntor908> mình nghĩ, nhu cầu đọc ko ảnh hưởng j đến vấn đề về spam ví spam thì cần quyền "ghi"
<Stanley00> vubuntor908: dạo này trên đó cũng không có bao nhiêu bài mới đâu bạn à :D
<vubuntor908> uh ko sao, mình tìm lại 1 số bài đã post trc đó thôi. ngày xưa mình có là member ở đây nên có post, giờ tìm lại để lấy cái links
<vubuntor908> lâu ko vào nên quên pass
<vubuntor908> nếu admin unblock ip của mình thì mình cảm ơn vì đó là điều tốt cho mình. còn nếu admin bận hoặc chưa có nhu cầu unblock thì cũng ko sao mình sẽ yên lặng đi ra. thanks
<vubuntor908> lúc này mình chỉ cần quyền "đọc" nếu sợ spam bạn cứ block quyền "ghi"
<vubuntor163> các pro giúp em với, em sử dụng wine để cài office 2007, giờ em gỡ wine rồi, muốn xóa các icon trên dash thì vào đâu.
<vubuntor163> ấy wen, icon cuả office2007
<Stanley00> ủa, phải gỡ office trước khi gỡ wine chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor163> em cũng vào phần uninstallwine để gỡ office2007, nhưng không tài nào mà gỡ được, thế là em gỡ wine, rồi vào phần .wine em dell luôn cái thư mục này, giờ các icon của office nó vẫn còn muốn xóa mà không biết vào phần nào.
<Stanley00> nó còn icon trong ~/.local/share/appli* ấy
<vubuntor017> xin cảm ơn pro đã chỉ giúp cách xóa các icon. Em đã xóa được rồi, OK
<vubuntor017> em tìm hiểu khi muốn dùng phần mềm của windows nên cài crossover sẽ dùng tốt hơn wine, vậy các pro có cách nào để điền key cho crossover không, giúp em với.! thanh you
<Tux|Android> Hem share crack nha
<Tux|Android> Dùng Ubuntu mà cứ tư tưởng vậy
<Tux|Android> Thì xài Windows luôn cho rồi
<vubuntor017> thực sự em chỉ dùng có mỗi office thôi, còn lại là OK.
<vubuntor017> Các pro giúp em với nhé, em không cài windows, chỉ có mỗi ubuntu thôi,
 * Tux|Android toàn xài Windows nên không xoắn
<vubuntor017> Công nhận xài ubuntu không cài trình diệt virus, máy chạy vi vu luôn, từ lúc cài đến giờ chưa thấy treo máy là gì,
<vubuntor017> cứ không dùng là lại gập máy, khi nào dùng là mở ra và tiếp tục, cứ vậy luôn
<vubuntor017> Mọi người chỉ xài ubuntu qua máy ảo, nhưng em đây khi mua máy, em cài luôn ubuntu.
<vubuntor017> thực sự lướt web là chính, lên em thấy ubuntu quá tuyệt luôn. Không biết mọi người dùng thì như thế nào.
<vubuntor017> Loay hoay để cài driver cho cái touchpad mà tìm hoài không có, nhưng không sao, khi có thì cài thêm vào, không thì thôi, vẫn OK
<vubuntor017> pro xem có cái serial của crossover cho em xin, dùng xem sao.
<vubuntor017> Em đang dùng trial, sắp hết hạn rồi, hu hu
<vubuntor017> pro ơi giúp em với.
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-12
<vubuntor871> alo có bác nào giúp e với
<vubuntor871> máy e bị lỗi cứ vào xóa trash
<vubuntor871> là treo
<vubuntor871> ko xóa dc thùng rác
<vubuntor871> alo
<vubuntor871> có ai ko ah
<vubuntor871> ko ai giúp e ah
<vubuntor871> alo
<vubuntor871> có ai ko giúp e với ah
 * Tux|Android không có ai còn tỉnh cả
<vubuntor871> oh lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor871> sao thế nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-13
<vubuntor732> có gì mới k bà con ơi ?
<vubuntor732> alo có ai k ?
<vubuntor132> các pro chỉ giùm cách chia sẻ file giữa ubuntu và windows với, em cài cái samba, nhưng khi cấu hình thì nó bị lỗi không được
<vubuntor132> không biết còn thiếu gói bổ trợ cho samba không nữa
<vubuntor132> warning: some lines couldn't be understood while reading the configuration file /etc/samba/smb.conf. These may be unknown configuration directives for samba plugins but could also be configuration errors
<vubuntor132> show_details: 49: enable spoolss=yes; 53:update encrypted=yes
<vubuntor132> các pro chỉ giúp với.
<vubuntor132> Xin hỏi có pro nào khắc phục được lỗi samba này không?
<vubuntor132> alo, alo, alo
<vubuntor132> buzzi!
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-06
<SleazySnail> dxta?
<lewtds> DirectX Terminal Adapter
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> Deluxe teaching assistant?
 * SleazySnail đang nghĩ đến đã xong tiếng anh
<SleazySnail> đậu xanh tường an
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-07
<vubuntor464> xin chap
<vubuntor464> xin chao
<vubuntor464> co ai online khong cho minh hoi ve install ubuntu voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: bạn có thể gõ tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor464> yes
<vubuntor464> Mình đang cài đặt Ubuntu 14 bằng USB, server mình không kết nối internet
<vubuntor464> đến phần miror thì không tiếp tục được nữa
<n0bawk> bỏ qua phần đó?
<n0bawk> bạn down bản net install thì cần phải có internet
<n0bawk> còn ko thì phải down nguyên cái bản alternative về
<n0bawk> khoảng 800Mb gì đó
<vubuntor464> uh mình down bản full
<vubuntor464> sau phần chọn language, interface, là đến phần chọn miror server ...,
<vubuntor464> nhưng không kết nối internet nên nó không thấy server --> không tiếp tục được
<n0bawk> vubuntor464: cái này mình ko nhớ, nhưng mà skip được mà?
<n0bawk> trừ khi bạn dùng bản net install mới cần thôi
<n0bawk> bạn cứ chọn ko có internet và
<n0bawk> và ignore cái đó đi
<vubuntor464> mình down ở đây http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<SuperLuserv3> [ Download Ubuntu Server | Download | Ubuntu ] - www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor464> không được, mới có bước đầu install àh nên không thấy ingnore
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: nhớ là đâu có cần internet đâu
<MrTuxHdb> trong CD/DVD iso có sẵn package để cài hết rồi mà
<vubuntor464> mình cài bằng USB
<vubuntor464> bạn có biết cách nào cài đặt từ ổ đĩa cứng luôn không, ý là mình khời động bằng USB sau đó chạy file install tren ổ cứng đấy
<vubuntor464> nhưng khi mình extract file .iso thì không biết file nào để install ?
<lewtds> cài ubuntu bằng usb?
<lewtds> hay cài gì đấy?
<vubuntor464> cài ubuntu bằng USB vì server mình không có CD/DVD
<MrTuxHdb> sound like windows install style
<MrTuxHdb> lol
<vubuntor464> what is it mean ??
<vubuntor464> install the same window?
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> cài đặt kiểu đấy giống kiểu cài đặt của Windows hơn
<MrTuxHdb> dùng Linux thì hãy cài đặt theo cách của nó
<lewtds> bạn cứ cắm usb ubuntu vào, boot vào nó là sẽ thấy hướng dẫn cụ thể mà
<vubuntor464> vâng, mình biết, nhưng nó bị rắt rối ngay phần miror server ... mà mình chưa install lần nào nên không biết xử lý ra sao
<MrTuxHdb> rắc*
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: screenshot
<lewtds> sao install nó lại hỏi mirror nhỉ :-?
<CoconutCrab> chắc nà update
<vubuntor464> miror server, bạn đợi chút mính sẽ làm từng bước
<vubuntor464> 1. khởi động bằng USB
<vubuntor464> 2. Linux Distributions -->
<vubuntor464> 3. ubuntu-14.04-server
<vubuntor464> 4.install Ubuntu Server
<MrTuxHdb> screenshot
<vubuntor464> 5.Select a language : English
<vubuntor464> 6.Select your location: Asia\VN
<vubuntor464> 7.config locales: United States - en_US.UTF-8
<vubuntor464> 8.config the keyboard
<vubuntor464> 9.config the network --> fail : do mình không kết nối mạng
<vubuntor464> --> do not configure the network at this tiem
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: ngay chỗ này có cái nút skip... @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: chụp cái screenshot đi rồi nói tiếp nhé bạn
<vubuntor464> không có nút skip
<vubuntor464> các bạn có skype hay gì không, nếu có mình sẽ dùng androi để share hình?
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: share lên trang này nhé bạn imgur.com
<vubuntor464> mình đưa hình lên rồi nhưng sao bạn xem được?
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: dán url vào lại đây
<vubuntor464> http://imgur.com/ShSpFxG?desktop=1
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur ] - imgur.com
<vubuntor464> tới phần : choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive là không tiếp được nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor464: thế khi bạn nhấn enter ở cái hình bên trên, thì cái hình tiếp theo thế nào?
<lewtds> server hả?
<lewtds> nếu là server thì khuyên nên cài máy ảo
<vubuntor464> enter nó sẽ xuống miror
<vubuntor464> máy ảo window hay ESX?
<vubuntor464> nhưng mình nghĩ máy ảo hay vật lý thì cũng giống nhau :)
<lewtds> uah, nhưng nếu cài máy vật lý mà bạn chưa quen thiết lập phân vùng thì dễ mất sạch dữ liệu lắm
<vubuntor464> ko sao vì máy mới mà :)
<lewtds> (y)
<vubuntor464> imgur.com/Q5CmrZB
<vubuntor464> nó cứ lặp lại như vậy và không cho tiếp tục nữa
<lewtds> dị nhỉ
<lewtds> cái này phải hỏi chuyên gia MrTuxHdb
<vubuntor464> :)
<CoconutCrab> bản iso tải về nặng bao nhiêu mb?
<lewtds> yup, có khi iso bị corrupt
<vubuntor464> >600M
<CoconutCrab> bạn kiểm tra file tải về nguyên vẹn, không corrupt?
<vubuntor464> không, mình dowload 3 version ubuntu-12.04.5-server-i386, ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64, ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64
<vubuntor464> khi cài đặt đều bị lỗi hết
<vubuntor464> chỉ có desktop là mình chưa thử cài thôi
<CoconutCrab> thế lúc nó hiện ra cái màn hình đỏ đỏ đó
<CoconutCrab> bấm Ctrl-Alt-F4
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: vấn đề là bạn cắm cho nó cái network
<CoconutCrab> rồi chụp coi sao?
<MrTuxHdb> không được à
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> mirror thì chính xác là nó tự download về thôi
<MrTuxHdb> cài ubuntu server trên máy laptop
<MrTuxHdb> wtf>
<MrTuxHdb> ...
<MrTuxHdb> thực hành ?
<MrTuxHdb> bài tập lớn?
<MrTuxHdb> đồ án?
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<vubuntor464> khi nhấn Ctrl-Alt-F4 --> xuất hiện giao diện comment với thông báo: miror does not support the spect release ...
<CoconutCrab> chụp ảnh đi
<MrTuxHdb> screenshot
<MrTuxHdb> đù
<vubuntor464> http://imgur.com/4vPuaVs
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur ] - imgur.com
<CoconutCrab> precise làm bản 12.04 nhỉ?
<n0bawk> hềnh như thế :D
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: vẫn support mà
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<CoconutCrab> mà cài ubuntu server nó đòi có mirror à?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: đổi mirror đi thôi
<MrTuxHdb> có gì đâu
<CoconutCrab> theo log là nó không lấy được data
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: theo những gì mới nhất em biết
<CoconutCrab> nhưng nếu không lấy được info của repo thì kệ chứ
<MrTuxHdb> thì ubuntu server hình như hơi mất dạy
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> vẫn cài được mà nhỉ?
<MrTuxHdb> viva debian
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor464> cài không được, đổi mirror khác nó cũng vậy
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor464> mình đang test thử 12. đó
<CoconutCrab> vậy cứ cho là ubuntu server nó đòi internet đi
<CoconutCrab> thì có 3 lựa chọn
<CoconutCrab> 1 là cắm dây mạng vào
<vubuntor464> 14,04 cũng y chang àh
<CoconutCrab> 2 là cài debian
<CoconutCrab> 3 là cài ubuntu desktop
<CoconutCrab> ok?
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor464> debiab là gì ??
<CoconutCrab> .g debian
<MrTuxHdb> .g ubuntu server require internet
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: https://www.debian.org/
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<CoconutCrab> ^ đó
<MrTuxHdb> netboot thì rõ rồi
<CoconutCrab> thui cắm dây ấy
<CoconutCrab> đằng nào chả phải cắm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: newbie on linux ecosys?
<CoconutCrab> server thì phải có client mới serve được chứ
<vubuntor464> cắm dây rồi nhưng nó không k ết nối được internet đó
<MrTuxHdb> không có DHCP?
<CoconutCrab> dzui dzậy
<vubuntor464> mính đã thử DHCP và ip tĩnh luôn nhưng vẫn không được :)
<CoconutCrab> card mạng của bạn card gì vậy?
<vubuntor464> mình nghĩ nó phải download từ internet về
<vubuntor464> mình cũng không biết card gì, nhưng nó là server IBM
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: IBM hả
<MrTuxHdb> thế quên kiểu cài bình thường đi nha
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor464> , mình cũng có thử lấy cái máy tính HP ra cài, no cũng bị vậy :)
<MrTuxHdb> chúc bạn may mắn
<MrTuxHdb> tự xử đi
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor464> eo eo
<MrTuxHdb> đồ hardware IBM nó thốn lắm
<MrTuxHdb> chả khác gì Sun SPARC
<vubuntor464> sack... vay la phai tu nghien cuu nua roi :)
<n0bawk> có khi do xài windows
<n0bawk> nó lock moẹ cái power management lại
<n0bawk> phải vào windows tắt power management đi
<n0bawk> thốn vãi
<vubuntor464> nhưng mình lấy cái PC của nhân viên, cũng cài không được
<n0bawk> ko thì phải mở case ra, rồi nốt đất để reset hết cấu hình của bios/card mạng may ra mới ăn thua >:3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: liên quan đến hardware
<MrTuxHdb> nó thốn lắm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor464: :3
 * n0bawk bị dính vụ này ti tỉ lần rồi
<vubuntor464> phải vào windows tắt power management đi --> cái này là gì
<MrTuxHdb> đi ăn đi đã haha
<vubuntor464> PC và server mới tinh mà
<n0bawk> !network
<vubuntor464> hahhhaha ok, cám ơn mấy a support nhe
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<vubuntor464> bye bye
<n0bawk> vubuntor464: trước đây có cài windows vào chưa?
<vubuntor464> chắc chưa, vì mới mua, còn PC thì có cái win rồi
<lewtds> khổ v~
<lewtds> bác này chắc sếp công ty nào đấy đang muốn chuyển sang linux server nên làm thử trước :-?
<CoconutCrab> nghe có vẻ hơi nhiều thời gian
<lewtds> cũng tốt đấy chứ, sếp quan tâm đến kỹ thuật
<CoconutCrab> mà mấy cái server của IBM hay HP đời mới đều support Linux ngon mà nhỉ
 * CoconutCrab cũng chỉ muốn được vào mấy cty kiểu đó thôi
<CoconutCrab> :'3
<CoconutCrab> cài Linux dạo
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: nó support z-system hay OEM của nó
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại là cài bình thường
<MrTuxHdb> nhiều lúc không được đâu
<MrTuxHdb> Dell HP thì dễ hơn
<MrTuxHdb> chứ IBM thốn lắm
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> hue
<n0bawk> IBM cài cái rẹt mà?
<n0bawk> bọn nó dùng toàn đồ ngon, driver cũng đầy đủ >:3
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: thường là thế
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<vubuntor464> CoconutCrab: chi oi chi e cai may in cai
<CoconutCrab> máy in lào?
<vubuntor464> may nha ng quen, cai cannon 2900 tren laptop
<CoconutCrab> laptop cài ubuntu mấy?
<vubuntor464> win
<CoconutCrab> http://support-vn.canon-asia.com/contents/VN/EN/0900785701.html
<CoconutCrab> win thì cài cái kia
<SuperLuserv3> [ [Windows 32bit] LBP2900/2900B CAPT Printer Driver (R1.50 Ver.3.30) ] - support-vn.canon-asia.com
<vubuntor464> k chay dau a
<CoconutCrab> phải chạy mf
<CoconutCrab> lúc cài nhớ gỡ máy in ra
<vubuntor464> chay kieu gi ta
<vubuntor464> cai nay co bkav no toanbao loi quai gi
<CoconutCrab> cái kia là chuẩn mà
<CoconutCrab> down từ trang của canon
<CoconutCrab> tắt bkav đi
<vubuntor464> k tat dc
<CoconutCrab> thế chịu òi
<CoconutCrab> cố cài với bkav thôi
<vubuntor464> no cu chay mot hoi den buoc install now la tat mat
<CoconutCrab> ngộ vậy
<CoconutCrab> windows gì thế?
<vubuntor464> dốt k biet
<CoconutCrab> tải lại xem
<vubuntor464> van the
<CoconutCrab> dứt dây máy in ra, restart rồi thử lại
<CoconutCrab> dxta: ?
<quydo> ping
<quydo> có app todo list nào mà sync Ubuntu với iOS ko các bác nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-09
<vubuntor449> Chao moi nguoi. Minh la nguoi moi chuyen sang dung linux. Hien nay minh co 1 thac mac muon nho mi nguoi giup do ve viec cai dat ibus-unikey cho linux mint.
<C4NoC> có ai hỏi ibus-unikey hả?
<vubuntor449> Minh ne
<vubuntor449> Minh muon hoi la tai sao sau khi minh cai dat ibus-unikey tren linux mint 17. Da hien thi chu V goc duoi man hinh. Nhung van khong go duoc tieng viet
<C4NoC> thế cài scim-unikey vào nhé
<C4NoC> :V
<C4NoC> rồi đợi 10 năm nữa
<C4NoC> may ra fix được :V
<vubuntor449> :v
<vubuntor449> ibus ko chay duoc tren mint 17 ha ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor449: bạn gõ vni hay telex?
<vubuntor449> Minh chi biet go telex thoi :)
<lewtds> vubuntor449: bạn cài ibus-unikey như thế nào?
<lewtds> có phải là apt-get install ibus-unikey?
<vubuntor045> dung roi do :v
<vubuntor045> them sudo truoc nua :V
<lewtds> cài thêm ibus-gtk, ibus-gtk3, ibus-qt nữa
<lewtds> Stanley00: em nghi là Mint nó ignore recommended dependency
<Stanley00> lewtds: à, chịu thôi, /me chưa dùng mint nên không rành lắm
<lewtds> lần trước /me gặp phải rồi, khó chịu vl
<lewtds> toàn những cái mật thiết vs nhau mà k chịu cài
<vubuntor045> minh tim trong cai input method cha thay cai ibus nao ca =)). seach tren mang suot ma chang co
<lewtds> apt-get install ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt
<vubuntor045> cai ibus-qt ko co chi co cai qt4 thoi :)
<lewtds> ờ thì cài cái đó vào
 * lewtds k nhớ tên chính xác
<vubuntor045> gio lam gi tiep ban :)
<vubuntor045> de minh thu logout xem no co nhan khong :)
<vubuntor256> :v
<vubuntor256> hơ
<vubuntor256> Được rồi :) thank bạn :)
<lewtds> okay đây là lỗi đặc trưng với mint
<lewtds> nếu bạn dùng ubuntu hay debian ý
<vubuntor256> để mình ghi lại :) kẻo quên :))
<lewtds> thì khi cài ibus-unikey, nó sẽ kéo theo ibus, kéo theo cái đám kia
<lewtds> nhưng trên mint
<lewtds> nó ignore những cái dependency nào đánh dấu là "recommended", tức là cái đám kia
<vubuntor256> :v
<vubuntor256> uhm bạn :v . tại mình ko vào được diễn đàn để hỏi
<vubuntor256> chả hiểu sao vừa bắt mạng thì lại bị bảo là spamer
<lewtds> bạn có thể sửa file /etc/apt/apt.conf để nó tự cài các gói recommended giống ubuntu
<lewtds> APT::Install-Recommends "true";
<Stanley00> vubuntor256: diễn đàn giờ read-only rồi bạn, có gì thì cứ lên đây, hoặc facebook thôi
<vubuntor256> :)
<lewtds> Stanley00: sao k thấy thông báo trên trang chủ nhỉ?
<vubuntor256> uhm. mình đâu biết đâu. lục quanh cái trang chủ chỉ thấy cái mục hỗ trợ trực tuyến nên vào lun :)
<lewtds> afterlastangel: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Oops! 403 Forbidden ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<lewtds> 403
<afterlastangel> ????
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> hic hic
<afterlastangel> :(
<Stanley00> lewtds: à, cái ask thì /me không biết, /me nói cái forum thôi
<Stanley00> lewtds: ask thì bị vậy lâu rồi, hỏi an khanhpt thử xem
<vubuntor256> à
<vubuntor256> cái file đó
<vubuntor256> tìm chẳng có
<vubuntor256> :)
<vubuntor256> nhưng lại tìm được dòng tương tự ở file khác :v
<lewtds> file nào?
 * lewtds đang k trên Ubuntu nên cũng k check được
<vubuntor256> 00recommends ở apt.conf.d
<vubuntor256> phải dùng quyền sudo mới sửa được :v
<lewtds> à, vậy là họ tách ra file riêng rồi
<lewtds> đúng rồi, mấy file ở /etc phải sudo hết mà
<vubuntor256> mình hỏi xíu ::)
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor256> cái cấu trúc lẹnh sudo gedit như thế nào bạn :)
<lewtds> k hiểu?
<vubuntor256> à được rồi :))
<vubuntor256> ý mình là cái path của file ấy =))
<vubuntor256> kéo thả vào nó nhận lun
<vubuntor256> y như cmd bên win :)
<lewtds> uh huh
<lewtds> hoặc sudo gedit <đường dẫn đến file>
<lewtds> khi bạn gõ đường dẫn thì có auto complete
<lewtds> gõ tab vài phát vào
<vubuntor256> tại mình chỉ biết mỗi 1 cách là dùng lệnh để dùng quyền sửa file hệ thống thôi :))
<lewtds> đó là cách thường dùng rồi
<vubuntor256> :v trước toàn đọc hướng dẫn nên cứ copy paste  :v
<vubuntor256> mình vừa tải 1 file
<vubuntor256> firefox-37.0.1.tar.bz2
<vubuntor256> làm cách nào để cài nhĩ :)
<lewtds> chắc là bạn cũng đọc tiếng anh tốt
<lewtds> nếu muốn tìm hiểu tử tế thì nên đọc nhiều man page
<lewtds> man intro
<lewtds> man man-pages
<CoconutCrab> compile firefox kìa
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: build rồi mà = )
<lewtds> giải nén nó ra rồi đọc README
<lewtds> tar -xf <tên file>
<C4NoC> :3
<CoconutCrab> tưởng đang dùng firefox chát sẵn rồi cài gì nữa
<CoconutCrab> :v
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: prebuild rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: xùy, người ta muốn xài fx 37
<C4NoC> ai như CoconutCrab, giờ vẫn 3.6
<CoconutCrab> 37 rồi mà?
<CoconutCrab> mới update hôm qua
<lewtds> mint repo k update lên 37 hả?
<vubuntor256> :)
<vubuntor256> vào file fox
<vubuntor256> update xong xuôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor256: lần sau dùng gui thì gksu hoặc ksudo nha bạn, đừng dùng sudo với mấy app có gui
<vubuntor256> chả thấy báo update gì :)
<lewtds> 29
<vubuntor256> mấy lệnh đó khác nhau gì vậy bạn :)
<lewtds> trên linux thì các app k tự update được đâu
<lewtds> phải qua apt-get hết
<lewtds> bảo mật
<C4NoC> lewtds: chắc nó invoke gksu apt-get update
<Stanley00> vubuntor256: bạn đọc chỗ này nhé http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<SuperLuserv3> [ Running Sudo Graphically ] - www.psychocats.net
<CoconutCrab> psychocats?
<lewtds> totally /me
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
 * CoconutCrab scratches lewtds 
<vubuntor256> để viết lại cái đã :v
<vubuntor256> giải nén xong rồi mà chẳng thấy cái readme nào :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor256: ặc, bạn muốn dùng firefox mới nhất hả?
<lewtds> ./firefox
<vubuntor256> :))
<vubuntor256> vào xem cái youtube
<vubuntor256> mà nó báo lỗi :v
<vubuntor256> plugin :)) nhấn đại nó bảo update firefox đó mà :v
<vubuntor256> tiện thể tải về rồi thì học cách cài luôn :v
<lewtds> lol cái firefox đó chỉ có chạy trực tiếp thôi
<lewtds> k cài được đâu
<lewtds> muốn cài thì phải làm thủ công
<lewtds> copy file nọ vào chỗ kia
<lewtds> sá»­a config etc
<vubuntor256> chậc chậc. mỗi fire fox hay cứ file nào dạng đó đều phải làm thế ?
<CoconutCrab> tưởng mint update firefox nhanh lắm mà?
<lewtds> bạn tưởng tượng cài unikey trên windoze ý, nó cho bạn một file zip, bên trong có mỗi một file .exe
<lewtds> bạn muốn đặt nó ở đâu là tùy
<vubuntor256> à
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: khuyên bạn ấy cài app kiểu đó vài bữa nữa lại sao không gõ được tiếng việt trong firefox bay giờ
<CoconutCrab> :v
<vubuntor256> :))
<lewtds> hồi trước /me cũng cài kiểu đó = )
<vubuntor256> thôi giờ hỏi cái đơn giản và quan trọng hơn nè
<vubuntor256> =))
<lewtds> tự tạo một cái file .desktop ở ~/.local/share/applications là được
<vubuntor256> cách update flash plugin cho firefox :))
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: uh huh :v
<lewtds> nó chỉ lên đến 11.x thôi
<lewtds> k lên được nữa đâu
<lewtds> Adobe cắt support cho flash trên linux rồi
<lewtds> nếu bạn muốn dùng flash cao hơn thì phải dùng google chrome (bản nguồn đóng ý)
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: thêm một cái symlink vào ~/bin nữa :-?
<vubuntor256> :v
<lewtds> thủ công v~ lúa
<vubuntor256> nó ko cho
<vubuntor256> xài
<CoconutCrab> cũng được
<vubuntor256> à nhầm. ko cho xem video luôn :))
<lewtds> bạn có chắc là đã cài flash không?
<lewtds> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor256> http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah230/xPoca/Screenshot%20from%202015-04-09%20164739_zpswrhwusxm.png
<vubuntor256> lúc nãy mới cài xong
<vubuntor256> xem bình thường mà :))
<lewtds> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade đi
<lewtds> xem nó có hết k
<vubuntor256> giờ thì nó cho nghỉ chơi :))
<quydo> ping anh em
<lewtds> uh huh
<lewtds> dạo này channel này active gớm haha
<quydo> cho mình hỏi cái :D
<lewtds> sao anh?
<quydo> curl -vIs https://google.com
<SuperLuserv3> [ Google ] - google.com
<quydo> nó ra output trên terminal
<quydo> làm sao để get cái expire date nhỉ
<quydo> expire date: 2015-06-23 00:00:00 GMT
<quydo> cái này này
<quydo> T_T
<vubuntor256> ặc
<lewtds> grep
<vubuntor256> ko update cũng xem được là thế quái nào :|
<quydo> grep ko dc dau :D
<vubuntor256> à mình hỏi tiếp :))
<vubuntor256> bạn nào có danh sách các phần mềm chức năng tương đương với bên windows không nhĩ
<quydo> là sao bạn
<Stanley00> quydo: thêm 2>&1 hoặc cái tương đương vào trước dấu | xem
<quydo> hay là qua dùng Windows đi
<vubuntor256> mình cần dùng PTS , AI và Visual Studio :))
<vubuntor256> phần mềm tương đương là được :v
<lewtds> quydo: vì cái -v nó in ra stderr
<lewtds> chứ k phải stdout
<Stanley00> vubuntor256: không có đâu, nhưng 3 cái này thì có gimp, inkscape
<lewtds> anh redirect stderr thành stdout là được
<lewtds> curl -vI https://google.com 2>&1 >/dev/null | grep 'expire date'
<SuperLuserv3> [ Google ] - google.com
<lewtds> vubuntor256: nhu cầu vậy thì sang win đi
<vubuntor256> :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor256: vs thì có eclipse, qt creator, codeblock....
<lewtds> AI thì có inkscape dùng rất tốt
<lewtds> nhưng gimp thì k so sánh được với PTS
<vubuntor256> :)
<lewtds> visual studio thì còn tùy, nếu bạn code C/C++ thì có rất nhiều IDE thay thế
<quydo> thanks Stanley00 lewtds  :D
<lewtds> nhưng nếu là .NET ở trên trường thì bắt buộc sang win
<quydo> dc roi :D
<vubuntor256> xài song song thì ok thôi. cái chính là nếu sau này mình muốn chuyển sang thì cũng phải tìm hiểu trước :v
<quydo> đang dùng // đây
<quydo> Windows thỉnh thoảng đánh chế
<lewtds> quydo: chế lin cũng chơi tốt ; )
<vubuntor256> MÌnh thì lol =))
<lewtds> dota 2 thì chơi được còn lol k thì k :-j
<Stanley00> vãi cả sn quydo, cross post kinh quá =]]
<vubuntor256> code c# có chương trình nào hỗ trợ ko ta :v
<quydo> :D Stanley00
<Stanley00> vubuntor256: không, cái đó thì về windows thôi
<vubuntor256> cũng hơi bất tiện nhĩ
<lewtds> MonoDevelop
<lewtds> code được console app và ASP.NET MVC thoải mái
<lewtds> nhưng Winform thì k
<vubuntor256> :)
<lewtds> thậm chí là monodevelop dùng còn thích hơn VS haha
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor256> :))
<vubuntor256> đang viết cái app bên winform =))
<quydo> mình thình thoảng vim code nên đi ra đây :(
<vubuntor256> uhm. cảm ơn các bạn nhé :3 mình qua windows xíu đã.
<lewtds> adios lol
<vubuntor256> há»­ :)
<CoconutCrab> adios amigos
<vubuntor256> loay hoay cái unikey mất 2 ngày =))
<vubuntor256> chà cả nhà :)
<C4NoC> :3
<quydo> ping :D
<quydo> date --date='Th05 02 07:36:28 2016 GMT' +%s
<quydo> date dạng tiếng Việt, mình ko convert sang timestamp đc
<NEETCrab> viết script đi
<NEETCrab> không thì đổi locale để nó phọt dạng tiếng anh
<quydo> ko có cách nào khác ah NEETCrab
<NEETCrab> hem
<quydo> thanks NEETCrab
<quydo> dùng export LC_TIME=en_US
<quydo> trong script
<quydo> nó set tạm thôi
<lewtds> export trong script thì khi hết script nó có dính lại k nhỉ?
<NEETCrab> có
<NEETCrab> chừng nào cái shell đấy chết
<quydo> dinh lai la sao nhi
<MrTuxHdb> đang firefox 37.0.1 nè
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu update nhanh mà
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> cần quái gì xài prebuild nhể
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-10
<quydo> ping all
<quydo> có ai ở nhà ko
<Stanley00> quydo: không... :P
<quydo> :D
<quydo> Stanley00: cho mình hỏi phát nha
<quydo> mình có cái hàm xyz() {return 1 số int theo điều kienej nào đó}
<n0bawk> !ask
<quydo> a=xyz()
<quydo> sao echo $a ko đúng với giá trị xyz return nhỉ
<quydo> :(
<n0bawk> cho xin 1 cái test case cụ thể di
<n0bawk> sao biết là nó ko đúng :D
<quydo> trong xyz tính ra đc 270
<quydo> return 270
<quydo> ah vừa đọc đc rồi
<quydo> # The largest positive value a function can return is 255.
<CoconutCrab> meow~
<Stanley00> hmm...
<quydo> chán vãi :(
<Stanley00> vậy thôi echo... return làm gì :3
<quydo> echo thì phải if else nhiều
<quydo> nếu ko echo xong thì nó chạy tiếp code trong hàm
<quydo> :D
<quydo> có cách rồi
<quydo> >250 thì cho nó 250
<quydo> =))
<Stanley00> quydo: vậy có nghĩa là cái hàm đó *bự quá* rồi :P
<quydo> hàm hơi dài xíu, nên echo ko tiện lắm
<n0bawk> quydo: chuyển nó về string rồi return string?
<Stanley00> hmm... quydo có thể echo $result; return đó :P
<Stanley00> mà nói chung là viết hàm mà dài quá thì không ổn rồi...
<quydo> ok chắc có mấy cách đó :D
<quydo> echo $x; return, thì ko dùng $? để get data
<quydo> nhiều cách quá, chọn cách > 250 thì cho nó = 250
<quydo> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-11
<vubuntor535> ad giúp em với em cài ubuntu với win 8 song song lúc cài xong thì ngon lành,nhưng khi em cập nhật lên ubuntu 14.10 thì khi vào lại ubuntu thì màn hình đen và chỉ có 1 con chỏ nhấp nháy góc trái màn hinh,vào windows cũng ko dược,e cắm usb cài lại win thì máy ko nhận bôt để cài,giúp e xử lý với,thaks ad
<vubuntor535> ko ai giúp e à?
<vubuntor549> centos 6.6 samba tốc độ chuyển dữ liệu chậm thảm hai
<vubuntor549> ai giúp mình với...copy sử dụng windows 7 chỉ 6Mb
<vubuntor549> or 7Mb
<vubuntor549> IBM server 3650M2
<vubuntor549> card mạng 10000Mbs
<vubuntor549> yum update hết cả rồi
<vubuntor549> cả nhà ơi
<vubuntor549> aloooooooooooooooooo
 * quydo fap
<quydo> đây là group Ubuntu mà
<quydo> từ đâu đến đâu bạn
<vubuntor549> từ linux bạn ơi
<vubuntor549> gà cùng mẹ thôi
<vubuntor549> hỏi về Samba mà
<vubuntor549> ai biết help đi
<quydo> bạn copy từ đâu đến đâu, LAN ah
<vubuntor549> uh
<vubuntor549> trong Lan thôi
<vubuntor549> centos 6.6 cài samba
<vubuntor549> sau đó dùng win7 connect đến
<vubuntor549> copy data thôi
<quydo> mình chưa dùng khi nào, các bác help bạn phát nha
<quydo> :D
<vubuntor549> file nhỏ file to...đều chậm
<vubuntor549> 6-7Mbs
<vubuntor549> dùng google rùi...thử đủ mọi cách
<vubuntor549> không khá khẩm hơn tý nào
<vubuntor549> đã cài lại centos bản 6
<vubuntor549> rồi bản 7
<vubuntor549> đủ mọi kiểu
<vubuntor549> bye
<masterwolf> :-D
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-12
<vubuntor067> mấy bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor067> sao mà đang dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor067> tự nhiên nó đứng cứng ngắc luôn vây
<vubuntor067> mà chuột thì hoạt động bình thường
<vubuntor067> bàn phím vẫn sáng chuyển sang cosole thì vẫn đc
<vubuntor067> có mỗi giao diện là đứng
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: bạn đang dùng cái gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: giao diện unity à?
<vubuntor067> dạ em dùng cinnamon bác ơi
<vubuntor067> em vừa search thấy có cái gì core dump đó bác không biết có dùng đc ko
<n0bawk> có thể cái gì nó bị treo thì nó như thế thôi :D
<vubuntor067> thế có cách nào loại bỏ nó không bác
<vubuntor067> giống  như pkill nó đi đó bác
<n0bawk> logout rồi login lại?
<vubuntor067> em muốn nó đc hệ thống tự động pkill nó luôn
<n0bawk> chắc ko có
<vubuntor067> tại em logout với login ko đc
<vubuntor067> nó đứng cứng ngắc luôn
<vubuntor067> chỉ chuyển sang cosole thì đc
<vubuntor067> em nghe nói có core dump gì gì đó
<vubuntor067> nhưng ko biết làm sao để có đc nó
<n0bawk> ctrl + alt + f1
<n0bawk> đăng nhập rồi kill nó?
<vubuntor067> em làm thử rồi nhưng có biết cái nào đâu mà kill
<n0bawk> kill thằng nào chạy gui?
<n0bawk> ko thì cứ kill thẳng thằng x rồi start nó lại :))
<vubuntor067> thế thì mấy chương trình em đang chạy phải chạy lại hết àk
<vubuntor067> :((
<n0bawk> nếu bạn ko xác định được chương trình nào làm nó bị như thế
<n0bawk> thì khả năng lớn là phải như thế :D
<vubuntor067> :((
<vubuntor067> vậy là nó không có chương trình gì tự đóng rồi post lỗi lên giống centos hả bác
<n0bawk> 1 thằng nào đấy bị lỗi
<n0bawk> mà nó ko chết
<n0bawk> thì làm sao mà biết được
<n0bawk> kể cả centos cũng ko biết đuowjc
<vubuntor067> vậy chỉ cần nó hơi đơ thôi là kill nó
<vubuntor067> đc ko bác
<n0bawk> khổ
<n0bawk> đơ đấy là bạn biết
<n0bawk> còn máy nó ko biết
<vubuntor067> :3
<n0bawk> 1 thread nó bị lock bởi 1 cái gì đấy
<n0bawk> có chúa mới biét
<n0bawk> và thế là nó đơ
<vubuntor067> vậy có phần mềm nào gần giống vậy ko bác
<n0bawk> tự xác định vì sao nó bị đơ
<vubuntor067> tương đối thôi
<n0bawk> và làm cho nó ko đơ nữa
<n0bawk> còn chả có phần mềm nào xác định đuợc cả
<vubuntor067> vậy mà em dùng centos lại ko bị vậy :((
<n0bawk> thế thì dùng centos đi
<vubuntor067> nhưng em ko thích dùng
<n0bawk> ok
<vubuntor067> có cách nào ko bác
<vubuntor067> :((
<MrTuxHdb> đếu thích dùng thì dùng centos
<MrTuxHdb> mịa
<MrTuxHdb> Cinnamon có phải offical của Ubuntu đếu đâu
<vubuntor067> em đang nói là em ko thích dùng centos
<vubuntor067> :((
<vubuntor067> bác thấy cái core dump nó sao
<MrTuxHdb> core dump cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: CentOS có chạy Cinnamon đếu đâu
<MrTuxHdb> chưa kể nó là đồ server
<MrTuxHdb> cái gì cũng cũ và stable
<MrTuxHdb> so sánh vớ vẩn vãi
<vubuntor067> em nghe nói là cái core dump là nó đc sinh ra để kill mấy cái ứng dụng lỗi
<MrTuxHdb> .g core dump
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_dump
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: nghe nói ở đâu :3
<vubuntor067> google dịch
<vubuntor067> :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: thế đi chết luôn đi
<vubuntor067> đấy bác đọc xem
<vubuntor067> nó dừng chương trình đấy
<MrTuxHdb> ờ
 * MrTuxHdb dốt
 * MrTuxHdb đi coi porn tiếp
<vubuntor067> porn :3
<n0bawk> crashed
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: bạn có hiểu crashed là gì ko
<n0bawk> nếu ko hiểu thì tốt nhất là nên quay về cái gì table
<n0bawk> stable**
<vubuntor067> em chỉ hiểu nôm na nó là lỗi
<n0bawk> nhÆ° centos :D
<vubuntor067> :((
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: thế đếu hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> rồi bắt người khác đọc
<MrTuxHdb> như kiểu biết cmn rồi á
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> vãi google dịch
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<n0bawk> +1 xài centos
<n0bawk> rất ngon rất stable
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> đừng cài cắm thêm cái gì ngoài repo của nó là ok
<vubuntor067> tại em cũng thử pkill x rồi
<vubuntor067> nhưng mà kết qủa nó đứng và đen xì luôn
<vubuntor067> phím và chuôt ở cosole đều ko chạy đc
<n0bawk> kill rồi
<MrTuxHdb> console tty thì lấy đâu chuột với phím
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<n0bawk> thì phải start nó lại
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> ko thì ngon nhất là stop lightdm
<n0bawk> sau đó start lại
<n0bawk> nó tự kill x và start lại x
<MrTuxHdb> dùng mẹ unity đi
<MrTuxHdb> freeze thì start lại unity là lại ngon
<vubuntor067> :3
<vubuntor067> àk mà cái ibus-unikey
<vubuntor067> sao cấp này nó bị lỗi đánh dấu sai vị trí hoài vậy mấy bác
<vubuntor067> ví dụ như qủa
<vubuntor067> chuột
<vubuntor067> chuột
<vubuntor067> ok chuột ngon lại rồi :3
<MrTuxHdb> cái chó gì cũng đổ lỗi tại phần mềm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor067> thì em có biết đâu
<vubuntor067> em chỉ biết dùng nó thì lại đánh dấu sai
<n0bawk> bọn lạp trình viên là dởm hết :))
<vubuntor067> trong khi hồi lần em dùng nó tốt lắm
<vubuntor067> em nghi chắc có ai sửa lại
<MrTuxHdb> sao em đếu nghi là em dốt
<MrTuxHdb> dùng sai cách hở em
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor067> thế dùng sao cho đúng chử qủa hả bác
<vubuntor067> chữ
<vubuntor067> :3
<MrTuxHdb> ấy chẳng qua là vì bạn gõ sai chuẩn
<MrTuxHdb> gõ bố láo
<vubuntor067> vãi cả sai chuẩn
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc đặt option sai
<vubuntor067> trong khi hồi lần em vẫn gõ vậy
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: ờ thế giỏi rồi
 * MrTuxHdb bò bò đi
<vubuntor067> ơ bác chỉ em đi
<vubuntor067> có gì em còn chỉ người khác nữa
<MrTuxHdb> đếu quan tâm
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor067> Æ¡
<vubuntor067> quả
<vubuntor067> =]]]]zzz
<vubuntor067> em đánh đc rồi
<vubuntor067> quả đã đúng trở lại
<vubuntor067> :3
<vubuntor067> phải chỉnh trong macro bác àk
<vubuntor067> mà cấp này em thấy mọi người bỏ ko dùng ibus unikey nữa
<MrTuxHdb> đếu phải đâu
<vubuntor067> mà dùng cái gì đó
<MrTuxHdb> tại em dốt ấy ạ
<MrTuxHdb> anh giỏi nên anh mới tìm ra được chỗ đấy
<MrTuxHdb> chung quy là tại người làm phần mềm dốt
<MrTuxHdb> ngồi hàng tháng code software
<vubuntor067> _ _!!
<MrTuxHdb> không được bạn trả đồng nào
<vubuntor067> người viết phần mềm mà dốt
<vubuntor067> thì sao mà có đc phần mềm hả bác
<vubuntor067> bác nói nghe chướng tai quá
<MrTuxHdb> nên nó không phục vụ được bạn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: bạn nói chướng tai từ lúc vào đây đến giờ rồi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor067> bác nghĩ vậy thì có
 * MrTuxHdb nghe nhột hết cả @$$
<vubuntor067> em chỉ báo lỗi thôi chứ có làm gì đâu
<MrTuxHdb> 09:26 < vubuntor067> bác thấy cái core dump nó sao
<MrTuxHdb> 09:29 < vubuntor067> em nghe nói là cái core dump là nó đc sinh ra để kill mấy cái ứng dụng lỗi
<MrTuxHdb> 09:29 < MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: nghe nói ở đâu :3
<MrTuxHdb> 09:29 < vubuntor067> google dịch
<MrTuxHdb> 09:29 < vubuntor067> :3
<MrTuxHdb> 09:31 < vubuntor067> đấy bác đọc xem
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: ^
<vubuntor067> cái ibus-unikey kìa
<MrTuxHdb> thái độ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: hơn nữa
<MrTuxHdb> đấy cứt phải lỗi
<MrTuxHdb> người dùng ngu
<MrTuxHdb> thì đừng đổ tội cho phần mềm
<MrTuxHdb> end story
<vubuntor067> bác nói vậy sao đc.
<vubuntor067> phần mềm đc viết ra để phục vụ người dùng bình thường
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: sao lại không được
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: mình hỏi bạn thế này
<MrTuxHdb> tại sao người ta phải viết phần mềm ra phục vụ bạn
<vubuntor067> chứ nếu để cho cấp cao dùng ko vậy viết làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> trong khi bạn không trả một xu nào cho người viết
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: trả lời xem?
<MrTuxHdb> bạn nghĩ người viết phần mềm hít không khí mà sống
<vubuntor067> nếu bác nói vậy thì nó đâu còn là mã nguồn mở nữa
<MrTuxHdb> trả tiền sinh hoạt
<MrTuxHdb> tiền điện
<MrTuxHdb> tiền internet à?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: phần mềm mã nguồn mở
<MrTuxHdb> đếu có nghĩ là người ta phải viết phần mềm không công cho bạn
<MrTuxHdb> rồi ngồi đó nghe bạn bảo là "viết làm gì" nhá
<vubuntor067> mã nguồn mở thì người ta ko đóng góp đc mã cũng có thể báo lỗi mà
<MrTuxHdb> không dùng được thì thôi
<MrTuxHdb> đếu dùng nữa là xong
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: ơ nhưng đấy đếu phải là lỗi của phần mềm
<MrTuxHdb> là lỗi của người sử dụng
<MrTuxHdb> ấy thế mà bạn tự cho mình cái quyền rằng "phần mềm bị lỗi"
<vubuntor067> em chỉ gõ giống như bình thường quaw
<MrTuxHdb> chứ không phải là "bạn đặt sai options"
<MrTuxHdb> hay "dùng chưa đúng cách"
<vubuntor067> mà gõ sai rồi lỗi là sao
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: ờ thế dốt
<MrTuxHdb> sao cứ thích tỏ ra nguy hiểm
<vubuntor067> nó mặc định đã vậy
<vubuntor067> em có chỉnh gì đâu
<MrTuxHdb> kể cả nó đếu gõ được
<vubuntor067> nãy bác nói em mới chỉnh lại chứ đâu phải em vọc bậy bạ đâu
<MrTuxHdb> thì bạn cũng chả có trình độ nói rằng phần mềm nó lởm
<n0bawk> >:3
<vubuntor067> em có nói nó dởm đâu
<n0bawk> túm lại là dùng centos
<vubuntor067> em chỉ nói sao mà cấp này nó lại bị vậy
<n0bawk> và ko dùng phần mềm ngoài những gì nó cung cấp
<n0bawk> đảm bảo stable
<vubuntor067> trong khi mà hồi lần cái ibus-unikey
<vubuntor067> nó tốt lắm
<MrTuxHdb> đếu phải
<MrTuxHdb> mà là tội chúng tôi dốt
<MrTuxHdb> đến google dịch cũng đếu biết dùng
<vubuntor067> hazzz
<MrTuxHdb> nên core dump chúng tôi không biết là chương trình để kill cái bị đơ
<vubuntor067> bác lại nữa
<MrTuxHdb> và biết ibus-unikey không gõ được từ quả
<n0bawk> developer đang mải đi phượt
<n0bawk> nên bạn thông cảm :))
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: engine nó vẫn vậy mà
<MrTuxHdb> tại ibus :3
<vubuntor067> ko phải em chỉ báo lỗi thôi
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng đấy không phải lỗi
<vubuntor067> chứ ko có ý gì mà bác tux cứ làm ầm lên
<MrTuxHdb> lỗi = bug?
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: API nó thay đổi nhanh quá
<MrTuxHdb> xin thưa đấy đếu phải bug
<n0bawk> mà nhếu có developer :))
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: :3
 * MrTuxHdb gõ m17n cho nó chắc
<MrTuxHdb> hồi sang MAC cũng toàn m17n
<n0bawk> à ko phải là ko có, mà là có mà developer giờ thích phượt hơn là viết phần mềm dạo :))
<vubuntor067> cái man của người nước ngoài làm
<MrTuxHdb> man?
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: ờ, m17n hơi phải gò tay tí nhưng mà nhìn chung là vẫn consistent ;)
<vubuntor067> nó ko hiểu cách dùng của người việt
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: thôi xin
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> người Việt là cái đếu gì trong thế giới CNTT
<MrTuxHdb> hay thế giới thật
<n0bawk> (thấy người việt là hổ lốn nhất thé giới)
<MrTuxHdb> mà người ta phải phục vụ?
<n0bawk> cái gì cũng xài :))
<vubuntor067> chính vì vậy người việt dùng hàng việt
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: thế hả
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: cách của người việt là phải đưa phong bì hả
<MrTuxHdb> thế tụt quần áo ra đi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: vất xe máy Honda đi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: mất ô tô đi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: vất thêm tông lào China
<MrTuxHdb> nồi, bếp đũa
<MrTuxHdb> đến tăm xỉa răng
<MrTuxHdb> chắc quái gì đã ở VN
<vubuntor067> đấy
<vubuntor067> bác ấy lại vậy
<MrTuxHdb> TV, điện thoại
<MrTuxHdb> vất hết đi
<MrTuxHdb> đếu phải hàng VN đâu
<vubuntor067> tóm lại là cái ibus unikey
<MrTuxHdb> chịu khó ra mua con BPhone vỏ VN ruột tàu
<MrTuxHdb> về tdtt nhá
<vubuntor067> vẫn còn ngon hơn cái ibus m17n
 * n0bawk gõ m17n hàng ngày
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: hỏi thật biết m17n là cái gì không?
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor067> còn cái phần mềm gì mới ra gần giống ibus unikey
<vubuntor067> nhưng mà dùng vẫn chán
<vubuntor067> bộ gõ có gồm cả gõ tiếng việt trong đó
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: thì nói chung là bạn cố gắng donate
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: bạn nên học để viết ra những phần mềm tốt hơn
<MrTuxHdb> vài chục triệu cho dev
<MrTuxHdb> trong vài tháng
<n0bawk> chúng tôi đã cố gắng hết sức :))
<MrTuxHdb> thể nào cũng có bộ gõ
<MrTuxHdb> *xịn hơn một tí*
<n0bawk> giờ còn phải đi kiếm tiền mua sữa cho con :))
<n0bawk> end of story
<MrTuxHdb> con còn đang đói sữa khóc dài thời gian đâu đi lo chuyện vubuntor067 gõ đến được *quả* hay *qủa"
<MrTuxHdb> mà thực ra nếu vubuntor067 đến donate gì cho dev
<MrTuxHdb> thì tiếng nói của vubuntor067 chó nó thèm quan tâm
<MrTuxHdb> :true story:
<vubuntor067> ok em chỉ báo vậy thôi , còn nếu đụng chạm bác thì cho em xin lỗi
<vubuntor067> còn bác chưởi thì em xin nghe
<MrTuxHdb> chưởi là cái lộn gì
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor067> :3
<n0bawk> túm lại là dùng được thì cứ dùng đi
<n0bawk> như m17n vẫn gõ ngon lành tiếng việt
<n0bawk> chả có vấn đề gì
<n0bawk> thích sướng thì bỏ tiền ra học rồi viết cái làm cho cuộc đời sung sướng hơn
<n0bawk> còn chờ dev thì cứ chờ khi nào dev nuôi vợ con xong
<n0bawk> sẽ suy nghĩ xem có nên viết tiếp hay ko :D
<n0bawk> that's oss >:3
<vubuntor067> m17 ko êm. còn nếu so sánh với unikey thì một trời 1 vực
<n0bawk> cần gì phải êm?
<MrTuxHdb> êm là cái lộn gì?
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: spotify có vẻ ngon :))
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: em dùng đợt trước ngon
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng rồi nó cứ CPU leak
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<MrTuxHdb> cú vãi nhái
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: hẻm thấy cpu tăng mấy :))
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: có mỗi cái notify là bựa
<n0bawk> toàn đơ mấy 30s để load cái notify
<n0bawk> tắt cái notify đi phát ngon ngay
 * MrTuxHdb để cài lại xem thế nào
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: à mà nó đơ là đơ hết cả UI
<n0bawk> bực vãi, tí nữa thì gỡ :))
<vubuntor067> hiện giờ thì sửa lỗi trong unikey thì dùng macro gõ chữ quaw thì thay thế bằng quả
<n0bawk> ibus-unikey lâu nay chẳng có ai dev
<n0bawk> nên tốt hơn là chuyển về dùng scim-unikey hoặc là fcitx-unikey
<n0bawk> end of story
<vubuntor067> mà sao em thấy sao mấy cái bộ gõ đa số tác giả việt
<vubuntor067> mà ko gộp lại def chung
<vubuntor067> cứ lấy ra rồi sửa tên
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: musixmatch còn làm trò như karaoke được mới ghê >:3
<n0bawk> đúng là bây giờ bọn nó làm quá tởm
<MrTuxHdb> ngon thế cơ á
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor067: dốt
<vubuntor067> mà cũng chưa chắc đã mạnh ngang ibus-unikey với scim-unikey
<MrTuxHdb> dốt
 * MrTuxHdb gõ từ quả trong ibus-unikey bình thường
<MrTuxHdb> có cần macro chó gì đâu
<MrTuxHdb> có mà vubuntor067 setup sai options thì có
<MrTuxHdb> cứ thích đổ tội tại phần mềm
<vubuntor067> nó setup mặc định
<vubuntor067> bác nói em mới setup lại
<MrTuxHdb> thì nói rồi
<MrTuxHdb> thôi lỗi tại phần mềm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> cho khỏi mất thời gian
<MrTuxHdb> ai đếu dùng được mặc bà nso
<vubuntor067> ha ha
<vubuntor067> em mò đc lỗi rồi
<vubuntor067> do thằng cinnamon
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-11
<vubuntor007> Xin chào
<vubuntor007> Tôi mới cài kubuntu xong, giờ muốn cài máy in canon 1210 thì làm thế nào? Tôi đã đọc trên mạng và làm theo nhưng vẫn không làm được, có thể hướng dẫn giúp tôi cài từ đầu được không?
<stk> chậc
<stk> ca này khó đây
<stk> mình cũng chịu
<stk> nhưng mà đọc link nào rùi vubuntor007
<vubuntor007> làm ơn cố gắng giúp mình với
<stk> để mình ngó coi
<stk> https://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/laser_shot_lbp1210.aspx
<stk> con này hả?
<stk> ủa có phải network printer ko?
<stk> hay LPI?
<stk> LPI/USD
<stk> USB*
<vubuntor007> USB
<vubuntor007> đúng nó đấy
<stk> USB thì càng bó tay :))
<vubuntor007> mình cài ko được
<stk> MrTuxHdb: biết ko?
 * stk đá đá MrTuxHdb
<stk> coi thử thread này chưa? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214643
<stk> vubuntor007: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=6678
<vubuntor007> cả ngày hôm nay nghiền ngẫm rồi mà ko cài đc
<MrTuxHdb> vất máy in đi
<MrTuxHdb> thật
<MrTuxHdb> đừng cố quá
<vubuntor007> sặc
<stk> MrTuxHdb: ê
<MrTuxHdb> éo được đâu
<stk> MrTuxHdb: support nào
 * stk tát MrTuxHdb
<MrTuxHdb> stk: éo tin thì nhảy vào mà support
<stk> MrTuxHdb: =]]
<stk> MrTuxHdb: nhưng bình tĩnh, đừng làm bạn mới hỏang sợ
<stk> :V
<stk> vubuntor007: cái này là cho cty hay dùng cá nhân?
<vubuntor007> mình mới cài cái này mới, chưa biết dùng
<vubuntor007> mới cài kubutun hôm qua
<stk> ý là cái máy in
<stk> là dùng ở cty
<vubuntor007> hôm nay mò mẫm cài cái máy in
<stk> hay dùng ở nhà?
<vubuntor007> ở cty
<stk> well, nói chung là Network Printer còn đỡ
<vubuntor007> vào diễn đàn đọc loạn cả lên hoa cả mắt mà ko đc
<stk> chứ còn LPD với USB cắm dây thường lởm với Linux lắm
<stk> nên để in thì mình suggest nên giữ lại Windows
<MrTuxHdb> stk: chỉ mấy con Canon bị thôi
<MrTuxHdb> HP cắm cái in được ngay
<vubuntor007> thế à
<MrTuxHdb> cả dòng Professionak
<MrTuxHdb> lẫn dòng thường
<MrTuxHdb> fax work cmnl
<vubuntor007> khổ nỗi toàn in canon
<MrTuxHdb> canon thì chịu khó xài Windows
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor007> hix
<stk> chả biết, xưa chạy thấy phức tạp quá bỏ luôn
<stk> giờ qua Network printer rồi
<MrTuxHdb> Xerox, Brother, epson ok cả
<MrTuxHdb> stk: xưa mình đi cài thử hộ rồi
<MrTuxHdb> 3h éo xong
<vubuntor007> khổ thân tôi chưa
<MrTuxHdb> cuối cùng bó tay đi về
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor007> ở cty bắt dùng
<stk> MrTuxHdb: thì xưa mình làm công ty đi cài Ubuntu mà
<vubuntor007> hì hục từ sáng giờ ko được
<vubuntor007> nước còn ko cả uống
<stk> cài Windows vô để in
<vubuntor007> hic
<stk> L:D
<stk> :D
<vubuntor007> cài song song được à
<vubuntor007> cả win và kubuntu ấy
<stk> yup
<stk> :D
<vubuntor007> mệt quá đi, ubuntu với chả kubuntu
<vubuntor007> có ai giúp đc m k
<vubuntor007> cốc cốc cốc
<vubuntor007> có ai giúp được m ko
<stk> vụ gì nữa?
<stk> trả lời rồi mà
<stk> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-12
<vubuntor218> Xin chào
<TofuCrab> chào bạn
<vubuntor218> hôm qua m loay hoay tải phần mềm cài máy in canon 1210 cho kubuntu
<vubuntor218> mình mới down driver về và cài theo hướng dẫn trên mạng
<vubuntor218> giải nén file và click vào đường dẫn để cài thì báo màu đỏ
<TofuCrab> cái máy đấy khó cài lắm á
<vubuntor218> Error: Cannot satisfy depen dencies
<stk> vubuntor218: hôm qua đã bảo là ko đc rồi mà
 * TofuCrab chịu thôi
<stk> vubuntor218: cài windows đi
<stk> dual boot
<vubuntor218> khổ nhưng cty ko đồng ý
<vubuntor218> bắt phải cài bằng được
<TofuCrab> :v
<vubuntor218> hôm nay lại loay hoay để tìm
<stk> quit
<TofuCrab> bảo cty mua máy HP đi
<stk> :3
<stk> uh
<TofuCrab> đám canon nó có làm driver cho tử tế đâu
<vubuntor218> ko đc ấy chứ
<stk> quit
<stk> cty nhảm thì quit
<vubuntor218> hix
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor218: chửi chết mẹ nó đi
<MrTuxHdb> bảo giỏi mày đi mà cài
<stk> ừ
<vubuntor218> khổ thật
<TofuCrab> uh huh
<stk> cứng lên
<stk> đi làm mà cứ để bắt nạt mãi
<vubuntor218> thấy trên mạng cũng thấy có hướng dẫn cài máy canon 1210 mà m làm theo ko đc
<stk> thì ko thăng tiến được đâu
<stk> giờ cứ thử
<stk> hết ngày hôm nay qua gặp sếp bảo máy này ko support Linux
<stk> xong
<stk> ko ai đuổi đâu mà
<stk> cùng lắm nghỉ việc qua chỗ khác
<vubuntor218> hic
<stk> cứng lên, đừng để bị bắt naht
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor218: nói thẳng với lão
<MrTuxHdb> nếu anh cho rằng làm được
<stk> bị bắt nạt thì ko lớn đc đâu
<TofuCrab> vubuntor218: http://lists.hanoilug.org/pipermail/hanoilug/2016-February/036648.html
<MrTuxHdb> thì anh nên làm thử
<TofuCrab> làm theo cái đó xem
<vubuntor218> uh
<vubuntor453> chỉ tôi cách copy paste thư mục của hệ thống với
<MrTuxHdb> sudo -i
<MrTuxHdb> sudo mv /usr/bin /usr/bin_backup
<stk> MrTuxHdb: chạy theo
<stk> disconnect ngay
<stk> =]]]]
<MrTuxHdb> stk: chắc người ta làm thật
<MrTuxHdb> rip
<stk> MrTuxHdb: RIP
<stk> MrTuxHdb: đồ xấu xa
<stk> =]]]]]]
 * MrTuxHdb có tiếng là MrTux độc ác, độc đoán, khó ưa mà
<stk> CoconutCrab: who the fuck is Phuong?
<stk> and why is he asking everybody to come to an unknown location in Ha Noi with him?
<stk> sounds like a sick dude, indeed
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-13
<TofuCrab> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-14
<stk> hue
<TofuCrab> http://arstechnica.com/staff/2016/04/facebooks-bots-are-already-revolting/
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-17
<vubuntor400> chỉ tôi cách chỉnh độ sáng tối màn hình được không
